# decido io. ma... i vostri pareri aiuterebbero.



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Salve Gente.
Nuovo di questo mondo vi propongo una riflessione ad alta voce.
Sposato(quasi ovvio) Padre. Buon Lavoro. Problemi seri zero.
Una moglie fedele(credo) con la quale c'è ancora intesa. Non complicità ma rispetto ed intesa. Meno verve di qualche anno fa, ma, insomma, si fa ancora all'amore. Ogni tanto si scopa.
Il quotidino è fatto di època intimità...
un quadretto un po' "normale"... (definire ordinario e normale per me è sempre stato un problema)... ma questo non è il punto.
Il punto è Lei.
Una donna interessante, carina, libera, intensamente sensuale e morbida, elegante e molto, troppo intelligente.
Scintille.
Una colazione e molti baci.
Alla domanda "andiamo a casa mia?" mi tiro indietro... consapevole.
questa donna non potrebbe mai essere solo una storia di sesso. Almeno per me. Lei accetta la mia condizione di coniugato...e dice che al momento le interesso io. non il futuro...
come dicevo... "deciderò io... ma le vostre opinioni m'interessano". Non ho mai tradito. Arranco dietro alla voglia di sentire rinascere passione ed emozioni che combatte con l'amore i figli ed i sensi di colpa che grattugerebbero il mio senso di rispetto per mia moglie e me stesso... oltre che il mio senso di responsabilità.
Desiderio o Ragione?
Poche idee ma ben confuse...
saluti
Saluti.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Ma la domanda qual'è?


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

seguireste il Desiderio o la Ragione?


----------



## Old sunrise (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> seguireste il Desiderio o la Ragione?


io ragionevolmente cercherei di ritrovare il desiderio in mia moglie


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Salve Gente.
> Nuovo di questo mondo vi propongo una riflessione ad alta voce.
> Sposato(quasi ovvio) Padre. Buon Lavoro. Problemi seri zero.
> Una moglie fedele(credo) con la quale c'è ancora intesa. Non complicità ma rispetto ed intesa. Meno verve di qualche anno fa, ma, insomma, si fa ancora all'amore. Ogni tanto si scopa.
> ...


 
Sembra la mia storia caro Kouros, esattamente la mia storia.... se sei "vero" come le tue parole mi lasciano presagire e considerate le tue parole "questa donna non potrebbe essere mai solo una storia di sesso". Mi permetto di metterti in guardia, ho vissuto un anno e mezzo nell'incubo. anche io sposato, anche io con due figli piccoli tutto uguale a te. ho ceduto a quel desiderio, mi ci sono trovato invischiato, a poco a poco e credevo di poter controllare la cosa e invece dopo circa un anno ero pronto a lasciare tutto e tutti per lei..... Ho sempre avuto senso di responsabilità e rispetto soprattutto nei confornti dei miei cari eppure ho perso il controllo e mi sono completamente innamorato. La storia ora è finita e faticosamente cerco di ricostruire quelle cose "ordinarie" e "banali" che tu hai davanti. E stato bellissimo, si ma posso dirti che alla luce di ciò che ho quasi distrutto non ne valeva la pena. Hai un buon lavoro allora inventa qualcosa, parcheggia i figli prendi tua moglie andate via solo voi due cercate un momento solo vostro di amore, di sesso e di complicità e non cedere. Io, caro Kouros, ero preparato a tutto e pensao di aver visto tutto tranne il male che questa cosa ha potuto farmi.  In subordine, se tu decidessi davvero di farlo cerca di non darle nessuna valore (io non sodirti come si possa fare ma c'è gente che ci riesce, cornifica, scopa e torna bella bella dalla sua famiglia). Io che sono di pasta diversa e - dalle tue poche righe - crdo che anche tu non sia molto diverso da me se parli di "futuro" e "responsabilità" posso solo dirti SCAPPA! non te ne pentirai, davvero!!

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Nadamas (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros Yve Saint Laurent*

caro Profumo, non cercare attentuanti, intanto hai già deciso, scopala e poi ci penserai...
del resto hai già detto che farai come vuoi solo tu ...cioè!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

sunrise ha detto:


> io ragionevolmente cercherei di ritrovare il desiderio in mia moglie


...grazie sun
ma... l'opzione risulta viaggiata da parecchio...
insomma tornare a fare e dire cose che appartengono all'intimità, ho provato. 
non funziona.
la realtà è che di mia moglie conosco molto. bene o male. comunque so e condivido parecchio.
di Lei nulla.
è tutto decisamente nuovo, intrigante e attraente.
un'affinità diversa.
sono anni che non desidero qualcuno così fortemente.
boh.
si vedrà...
magari continuate a dire la vostra è un piacere leggervi.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Febbraio 2007)

*appunto...*



kouros ha detto:


> Salve Gente.
> Nuovo di questo mondo vi propongo una riflessione ad alta voce.
> Sposato(quasi ovvio) Padre. Buon Lavoro. Problemi seri zero.
> Una moglie fedele(credo) con la quale c'è ancora intesa. Non complicità ma rispetto ed intesa. Meno verve di qualche anno fa, ma, insomma, si fa ancora all'amore. Ogni tanto si scopa.
> ...


Non mi ricordo qual'era quella canzone che diceva "che consigli vuoi da me....se poi fai quel vhe vuoi te...sai che mai...ti direi vai da lei...se una regola c'e' non la chiedere a me..."Un altro motivo per cui dico che non mi sposero' mai e' proprio questo...ma come si fa a parlare della persona con cui si e' detto il fatidico si all'altare in questi termini?"si scopa ogni tanto"?Ao'?Ma se un tuo amico ti chiedesse "ehi...ma con tua moglie ci scopi ogni tanto?" tu come reagiresti?Dici che tanto agirai come meglio credi no?Da come hai descritto la situazione credo che in cuor tuo hai gia deciso...e non perche' ti sei tirato indietro...anzi...quella e' stata la conferma...non ti sei tirato indietro perche' tieni al tuo matrimonio...bensi' perche' non avevi il controllo della situazione...ma ne sei attratto,come un orso da un vasetto di miele...una persona che tiene alla sua relazione parlerebbe con sua moglie di quello che gli sta succedendo,senza alzare la voce...e cercherebbe di ritrovare quella complicita' che d come dici tu sembra essere svanita...io magari parlo facile perche' non so cosa voglia dire essere sposati da tanti anni,ma se c'e' una cosa che ho imparato e' che non si deve aver paura di parlare delle nostre debolezze a chi ci vuol bene per timore che se le esterniamo perderemo la persona che ci ama...perche' e' proprio tenendole nascoste che rischiamo di perdere del tutto quella persona...Il fatto che poi dici "credo che mia moglie sia fedele..." denota come tu stia gia cercando una motivazione che giustifichi quello che dentro di te hai desiderio di fare...Tu sei qui perche',almeno e' questo il mio punto di vista,ti senti come un treno che non ha piu' i freni...e le rotaie ti stanno portando dritto verso quello che desideri...non e' qui che riuscirai a trovare il modo per fermarti....forse come dice quella famosa frase che non mi ricordo mai chi l ha scritta..."il modo migliore per resistere a una tentazione e' cedervi" dovresti fare quello che desideri...io fossi in te(ma cio' non potrebbe mai essere perche' io non mi sarei mai sposato...) parlerei con tua moglie,senza accusarla di nulla e accettando qualche sua alzata di voce...perche' di certo sentiri dire che desideri tradirla non e' una cosa che una donna manda giu' con un bicchier d'acqua...vuoi un consiglio se dicidi di agire cosi?Eccolo...prima di avviare la discussione ti consiglio di portare tua moglie in un prato privo di grossi rami o di sassi...evita di fare questo discorso a casa...le donne quando si sentono minacciate da un altra diventano ottime lanciatrici di piatti/bicchieri/vasi/oggetti vari...a...ultima cosa...nel caso lei non trovi oggetti con cui colpirti e tenti di prenderti a schiffi...bhe...il minimo che puoi fare e' restare fermo e porgere l'altra guancia...se proprio non vuoi porgerla tranquillo...porgera' lei l'altra mano!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Non sembri tanto "bastardo Dentro" ...
ti capisco. e apprezzo ciò che dici.
temo tu non sia affatto lontano dalla verità ma... sei stato scoperto o hai deciso di riprendere in mano la tua vita da solo?
io non so cosa farò. ma... è proprio perchè credo fermamente che tu abbia ragione ma conosco la mia sete d'emozione che voglio riflettere.
grazie




bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Sembra la mia storia caro Kouros, esattamente la mia storia.... se sei "vero" come le tue parole mi lasciano presagire e considerate le tue parole "questa donna non potrebbe essere mai solo una storia di sesso". Mi permetto di metterti in guardia, ho vissuto un anno e mezzo nell'incubo. anche io sposato, anche io con due figli piccoli tutto uguale a te. ho ceduto a quel desiderio, mi ci sono trovato invischiato, a poco a poco e credevo di poter controllare la cosa e invece dopo circa un anno ero pronto a lasciare tutto e tutti per lei..... Ho sempre avuto senso di responsabilità e rispetto soprattutto nei confornti dei miei cari eppure ho perso il controllo e mi sono completamente innamorato. La storia ora è finita e faticosamente cerco di ricostruire quelle cose "ordinarie" e "banali" che tu hai davanti. E stato bellissimo, si ma posso dirti che alla luce di ciò che ho quasi distrutto non ne valeva la pena. Hai un buon lavoro allora inventa qualcosa, parcheggia i figli prendi tua moglie andate via solo voi due cercate un momento solo vostro di amore, di sesso e di complicità e non cedere. Io, caro Kouros, ero preparato a tutto e pensao di aver visto tutto tranne il male che questa cosa ha potuto farmi. In subordine, se tu decidessi davvero di farlo cerca di non darle nessuna valore (io non sodirti come si possa fare ma c'è gente che ci riesce, cornifica, scopa e torna bella bella dalla sua famiglia). Io che sono di pasta diversa e - dalle tue poche righe - crdo che anche tu non sia molto diverso da me se parli di "futuro" e "responsabilità" posso solo dirti SCAPPA! non te ne pentirai, davvero!!
> 
> bastardo dentro


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros di Melos*

Il desiderio ti appaga al momento, diciamo che il desiderio e' uno scattista... la ragione un maratoneta... alla lunga la vince!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Salve Gente.
> Nuovo di questo mondo vi propongo una riflessione ad alta voce.
> Sposato(quasi ovvio) Padre. Buon Lavoro. Problemi seri zero.
> Una moglie fedele(credo) con la quale c'è ancora intesa. Non complicità ma rispetto ed intesa. Meno verve di qualche anno fa, ma, insomma, si fa ancora all'amore. Ogni tanto si scopa.
> ...


Non capisco le parentesi sul "fedele" parlando di tua moglie, ... forse sono io, ... non lo so, non le avrei mai pensate e messe.

E' mia opinione non considerare mai e poi mai, ... che una donna non pensi al futuro, ... se lo dicono ... io la considero una strategia e niente di più; non è nuovo che quella che si mette con uno sposato ... dopo, sia capace di presentarsi dalla moglie reclamando la sua fetta ed alzare il sipario per un viaggio da incubo che ti farai insieme a lei


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo qual'era quella canzone che diceva "che consigli vuoi da me....se poi fai quel vhe vuoi te...sai che mai...ti direi vai da lei...se una regola c'e' non la chiedere a me..."Un altro motivo per cui dico che non mi sposero' mai e' proprio questo...ma come si fa a parlare della persona con cui si e' detto il fatidico si all'altare in questi termini?"si scopa ogni tanto"?Ao'?Ma se un tuo amico ti chiedesse "ehi...ma con tua moglie ci scopi ogni tanto?" tu come reagiresti?Dici che tanto agirai come meglio credi no?Da come hai descritto la situazione credo che in cuor tuo hai gia deciso...e non perche' ti sei tirato indietro...anzi...quella e' stata la conferma...non ti sei tirato indietro perche' tieni al tuo matrimonio...bensi' perche' non avevi il controllo della situazione...ma ne sei attratto,come un orso da un vasetto di miele...una persona che tiene alla sua relazione parlerebbe con sua moglie di quello che gli sta succedendo,senza alzare la voce...e cercherebbe di ritrovare quella complicita' che d come dici tu sembra essere svanita...io magari parlo facile perche' non so cosa voglia dire essere sposati da tanti anni,ma se c'e' una cosa che ho imparato e' che non si deve aver paura di parlare delle nostre debolezze a chi ci vuol bene per timore che se le esterniamo perderemo la persona che ci ama...perche' e' proprio tenendole nascoste che rischiamo di perdere del tutto quella persona...Il fatto che poi dici "credo che mia moglie sia fedele..." denota come tu stia gia cercando una motivazione che giustifichi quello che dentro di te hai desiderio di fare...Tu sei qui perche',almeno e' questo il mio punto di vista,ti senti come un treno che non ha piu' i freni...e le rotaie ti stanno portando dritto verso quello che desideri...non e' qui che riuscirai a trovare il modo per fermarti....forse come dice quella famosa frase che non mi ricordo mai chi l ha scritta..."il modo migliore per resistere a una tentazione e' cedervi" dovresti fare quello che desideri...io fossi in te(ma cio' non potrebbe mai essere perche' io non mi sarei mai sposato...) parlerei con tua moglie,senza accusarla di nulla e accettando qualche sua alzata di voce...perche' di certo sentiri dire che desideri tradirla non e' una cosa che una donna manda giu' con un bicchier d'acqua...vuoi un consiglio se dicidi di agire cosi?Eccolo...prima di avviare la discussione ti consiglio di portare tua moglie in un prato privo di grossi rami o di sassi...evita di fare questo discorso a casa...le donne quando si sentono minacciate da un altra diventano ottime lanciatrici di piatti/bicchieri/vasi/oggetti vari...a...ultima cosa...nel caso lei non trovi oggetti con cui colpirti e tenti di prenderti a schiffi...bhe...il minimo che puoi fare e' restare fermo e porgere l'altra guancia...se proprio non vuoi porgerla tranquillo...porgera' lei l'altra mano!


 
mi piace quello che dici.
a patto però ( e la scusante è che non ci si conosce) di filtrarlo...
forse non sono stato bravo a spiegarmi...
"ogni tanto si scopa" segue un si fa ancora all'amore... e sottolinea che non mi manca la complicità in termini di sessualità. Insomma la mia storia coniugale capita sia ancora accesa da voglie repentine e improvvise. bollenti. Capita poco, ma capita. 
questo solo per precisare che non è motivo di "perdita di controllo". non è il sesso(o almeno non è solo i sesso) che mi costringe a sorprendermi mentre penso a Lei.
in realtà più ci penso e meno so perchè sono così attratto da una quasi sconosciuta (l'essere sconosciuta è il primo dei motivi... ma non vale...).
e non ho ancora affatto deciso.
parlare a mia moglie di quello che provo sarebbe (secondo me) uno sbaglio... nella vita di due persone che condividono tutto (o quasi) da più di dieci anni capitano pensieri diversi... e se tutte le volte ci si dovesse prestare attenzione... si... non ci si dovrebbe sposare... ma i motivi che ci spinsero a farlo anni fa erano più che reali...
la vita ti cambia un po'.
tutto qui.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Febbraio 2007)

*se non vuoi...*



kouros ha detto:


> mi piace quello che dici.
> a patto però ( e la scusante è che non ci si conosce) di filtrarlo...
> forse non sono stato bravo a spiegarmi...
> "ogni tanto si scopa" segue un si fa ancora all'amore... e sottolinea che non mi manca la complicità in termini di sessualità. Insomma la mia storia coniugale capita sia ancora accesa da voglie repentine e improvvise. bollenti. Capita poco, ma capita.
> ...


Scusami se ho dato per scontato le tue frasi...io pero' non scriverei mai della mia ragazza"ogni tanto scoapiamo..." appunto direi come tu dopo ti sei corretto...ogni tanti si fa l'amore...se come tu dici con tua moglie ci sono ancora dei bei guizzi di piacere improvviso,perche' non cerchi il modo di far diventare lei la "sconosciuta" che tanto ti attrae?Ci sono molti modi di giocare stando in coppia e visto che sei un uomo non credo di doverti dire quali...E' ovvio che questa donna sensuale e sconosciuta ti attiri come una calamita...e' una persona nuova...nei confronti della quale ti senti ben disposto perche' ti ha apertamente detto di avere un interesse per te...l'essere al centro dei pensieri di una donna e' per un uomo qualcosa di unico...cosi come lo e' per le donne!Non hai gia deciso dici?Ottimo...allora se non vuoi parlarne con tua moglie metti la parola fine sull argomento "donna sconosciuta" e concentrati sulla donna che ti e' stata vicino per tutti questi anni...credo che meriti piu' attenzioni lei di una sconosciuta no?Fra l'altro...come appunto ho detto prima....all'uomo piace essere al centro dei pensieri di una donna...ma guarda che com'e' inteigente questa sconosciuta,puo' diventare incredibilmente inteligente anche tua moglie...e credimi...ti spiacerebbe scoprirlo in determinati modi...senza contare poi...che tua moglie potrebbe non fare poi molta fatica a trovare uno "sconosciuto" che la faccia sentire desiderata 24 ore su 24...credimi...e' molto piu' facile per una donna trovare uno cosi che per un uomo...ora...sei disposto a rischiare la tua vita coniugale per una sconosciuta e perdere tua moglie?O preferisci ritirarti da una partita di poker dove sul tavolo rischi di perdere la tua vita e la fiducia di tua moglie,mentre chi gioca a poker di fronte a te accavallando le gambe non ha da perdere nulla se non il proprio tempo?Fate il vostro gioco signori...occhio pero',se perdi la mano il banco della fiducia non credo che ti dara' facilmente un altro prestito...sai...queste banche non accettano di buon grado che si faccia un versamento in un conto che non e' il loro...buona fortuna!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Piacendoci pensare che il nostro sia un Kouros di ellenica memoria e non un profumo come dice Nada, per il resto concordo con lui.

Ce l'hai già in un piede.
Tua moglie l'hai già tradita.

Dai, sai già che ti potresti innamorare di un'altra donna.

Una roba tutta nuova, tutta bella.

E chi non ne ha voglia?
Chi non lo desidera?

La domanda è Desiderio o Ragione?

Come hai vissuto fin'ora?
Quale dei due?

Io mi atterei ai tuoi soliti standard.
Cambiare propulsione nel mezzo del viaggio è roba tosta.

Sai quando ci metti prima di abituarti?

Stattene di come sei sempre stato.

Oppure sii disposto a mettere in discussione tutto, ma proprio tutto.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*

HA ragione Nadamas, hai già deciso. Che vuoi da noi, la benedizione?
Comunque tra un pò avrai le palle piene pure della tua nuova fiamma!!!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Piacendoci pensare che il nostro sia un Kouros di ellenica memoria e non un profumo come dice Nada, per il resto concordo con lui.
> 
> Ce l'hai già in un piede.
> Tua moglie l'hai già tradita.
> ...


 
già... eh?... 
rimane confortante sapere che c'è qualcuno (sempre) che la vede molto chiara...
il kouros (ed è di ellenica memoria oltre che spontaneità) non ha problemi ad ammettere che la questione non è Lei. Che pur rimane una tremenda tentazione... il problema risiede nella constatazione che ... forse... ciò che era non è più o non ha ragion di essere...
se Lei diventa un si... non sarà per un motivo futile e banale... ed ovvio dovrà rappresentare una nuova consapevolezza. potrebbe non essere che il metodo per comprendere "quanto" sia da discutere e quanto sia ormai scontato.
Lupa... approfitto d'essere qui... perchè ho letto un po' del dio minorenne o qualcosa del genere... mi permetto di dire che il tuo parere è non solo apprezzato, ma molto considerato.


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Scusami se ho dato per scontato le tue frasi...io pero' non scriverei mai della mia ragazza"ogni tanto scoapiamo..." appunto direi come tu dopo ti sei corretto...ogni tanti si fa l'amore...se come tu dici con tua moglie ci sono ancora dei bei guizzi di piacere improvviso,perche' non cerchi il modo di far diventare lei la "sconosciuta" che tanto ti attrae?Ci sono molti modi di giocare stando in coppia e visto che sei un uomo non credo di doverti dire quali...E' ovvio che questa donna sensuale e sconosciuta ti attiri come una calamita...e' una persona nuova...nei confronti della quale ti senti ben disposto perche' ti ha apertamente detto di avere un interesse per te...l'essere al centro dei pensieri di una donna e' per un uomo qualcosa di unico...cosi come lo e' per le donne!Non hai gia deciso dici?Ottimo...allora se non vuoi parlarne con tua moglie metti la parola fine sull argomento "donna sconosciuta" e concentrati sulla donna che ti e' stata vicino per tutti questi anni...credo che meriti piu' attenzioni lei di una sconosciuta no?Fra l'altro...come appunto ho detto prima....all'uomo piace essere al centro dei pensieri di una donna...ma guarda che com'e' inteigente questa sconosciuta,puo' diventare incredibilmente inteligente anche tua moglie...e credimi...ti spiacerebbe scoprirlo in determinati modi...senza contare poi...che tua moglie potrebbe non fare poi molta fatica a trovare uno "sconosciuto" che la faccia sentire desiderata 24 ore su 24...credimi...e' molto piu' facile per una donna trovare uno cosi che per un uomo...ora...sei disposto a rischiare la tua vita coniugale per una sconosciuta e perdere tua moglie?O preferisci ritirarti da una partita di poker dove sul tavolo rischi di perdere la tua vita e la fiducia di tua moglie,mentre chi gioca a poker di fronte a te accavallando le gambe non ha da perdere nulla se non il proprio tempo?Fate il vostro gioco signori...occhio pero',se perdi la mano il banco della fiducia non credo che ti dara' facilmente un altro prestito...sai...queste banche non accettano di buon grado che si faccia un versamento in un conto che non e' il loro...buona fortuna!


grazie per i tuoi pensieri.
l'inghippo sta nel fatto che non è scontato il fatto che sia "la sconosciuta" a riempirmi i sogni... ma ciò che rappresenta.
ossia Libertà e non intesa retoricamente come possibilità di fare quel c.... che mi pare...
Libertà da schemi e condivisioni che forse oggi non hanno la valenza di ieri.
questo devo capire.
tradire, non tradire... a 40 anni si conoscono potenziali conseguenze e bellezza di entrambe le scelte...
(per la cronaca... forse non riesco a farmi capire. non mi sono corretto: io con mia moglie faccio spesso all'amore. ogni tanto ci scopo. che è mooolto diverso.)


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Febbraio 2007)

*per me stop*



kouros ha detto:


> grazie per i tuoi pensieri.
> l'inghippo sta nel fatto che non è scontato il fatto che sia "la sconosciuta" a riempirmi i sogni... ma ciò che rappresenta.
> ossia Libertà e non intesa retoricamente come possibilità di fare quel c.... che mi pare...
> Libertà da schemi e condivisioni che forse oggi non hanno la valenza di ieri.
> ...


Allora qui devo darmi un grosso stop,non essendo mai stato sposato non posso capire quello che significhi vivere da sposati...ed in quanto da fidanzato non ho mai "scopato" la mia ex ma ci ho sempre fatto "l'amore" ,non ho voce in capitolo!Non riesco a concepire come si possa fare l'amore e scopare con la stessa persona,mi viene difficile,sara' che ho scopato per scopare solo 3 volte in vita mia,sara' che mi faccio problemi che forse non esistono...ma e' inutile che stia qui a parlare perche' da qui in poi la mia e' tutta teoria senza nessuna esperienza vissuta...che dirti di piu',spero che trovi la strada che fa per te e che questo non faccia soffrire nessuno...ciao ciao!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Scusami se ho dato per scontato le tue frasi...io pero' non scriverei mai della mia ragazza"ogni tanto scoapiamo..." appunto direi come tu dopo ti sei corretto...ogni tanti si fa l'amore...se come tu dici con tua moglie ci sono ancora dei bei guizzi di piacere improvviso,perche' non cerchi il modo di far diventare lei la "sconosciuta" che tanto ti attrae?Ci sono molti modi di giocare stando in coppia e visto che sei un uomo non credo di doverti dire quali...E' ovvio che questa donna sensuale e sconosciuta ti attiri come una calamita...e' una persona nuova...nei confronti della quale ti senti ben disposto perche' ti ha apertamente detto di avere un interesse per te...l'essere al centro dei pensieri di una donna e' per un uomo qualcosa di unico...cosi come lo e' per le donne!Non hai gia deciso dici?Ottimo...allora se non vuoi parlarne con tua moglie metti la parola fine sull argomento "donna sconosciuta" e concentrati sulla donna che ti e' stata vicino per tutti questi anni...credo che meriti piu' attenzioni lei di una sconosciuta no?Fra l'altro...come appunto ho detto prima....all'uomo piace essere al centro dei pensieri di una donna...ma guarda che com'e' inteigente questa sconosciuta,puo' diventare incredibilmente inteligente anche tua moglie...e credimi...ti spiacerebbe scoprirlo in determinati modi...senza contare poi...che tua moglie potrebbe non fare poi molta fatica a trovare uno "sconosciuto" che la faccia sentire desiderata 24 ore su 24...credimi...e' molto piu' facile per una donna trovare uno cosi che per un uomo...ora...sei disposto a rischiare la tua vita coniugale per una sconosciuta e perdere tua moglie?O preferisci ritirarti da una partita di poker dove sul tavolo rischi di perdere la tua vita e la fiducia di tua moglie,mentre chi gioca a poker di fronte a te accavallando le gambe non ha da perdere nulla se non il proprio tempo?Fate il vostro gioco signori...occhio pero',se perdi la mano il banco della fiducia non credo che ti dara' facilmente un altro prestito...sai...queste banche non accettano di buon grado che si faccia un versamento in un conto che non e' il loro...buona fortuna!


 
la tua riflessione sulla bellezza di sentirsi desiderati è molto giusta.
io a poker perdo.è una realtà.
cioè... se faccio una digressione temporale e guardo +/- quello che ho vinto ed ho perso... PERDO.
ma ogni tanto mi capitano delle vere e proprie notti fortunate. e Vinco. magari parecchio.
la conclusione è... perdere è la normalità... ma se vinci una volta e vinci bene, di gusto, parecchio appunto... ti ricorderai sempre quel momento quando gli amici t'inviteranno a giocare, dirai di si per quell'unico ricordo... anche se sei un giocatore che sa benissimo che potrebbe perdere di nuovo. come nella normalità.


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> tradire, non tradire... a 40 anni si conoscono potenziali conseguenze e bellezza di entrambe le scelte...


E' tutta qua la risposta. *40* anni.
Non è lei, non è tua moglie, non è l'appiattimento della vita coniugale.
E' l'età. Chi la chiama _crisi_ del 40enne, chi rincoglionimento senile precoce.

Comunque resta il fatto che è inutile chiedere pareri. Sono situazioni in cui soltanto sbattendoci la faccia si fa...esperienza.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> già... eh?...
> rimane confortante sapere che c'è qualcuno (sempre) che la vede molto chiara...
> il kouros (ed è di ellenica memoria oltre che spontaneità) non ha problemi ad ammettere che la questione non è Lei. Che pur rimane una tremenda tentazione... il problema risiede nella constatazione che ... forse... ciò che era non è più o non ha ragion di essere...
> se Lei diventa un si... non sarà per un motivo futile e banale... ed ovvio dovrà rappresentare una nuova consapevolezza. potrebbe non essere che il metodo per comprendere "quanto" sia da discutere e quanto sia ormai scontato.
> Lupa... approfitto d'essere qui... perchè ho letto un po' del dio minorenne o qualcosa del genere... mi permetto di dire che il tuo parere è non solo apprezzato, ma molto considerato.


Fischia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ti distrarre comunque, concentrati sulla domanda.

Come sei stato fin'ora?
Razionale? Eh? Mi sa di sì, eh.

Mò, lasciarsi andare al desiderio è buttarsi nel vuoto.

Non solo con lei, non solo con tua moglie.

Proprio con te. Sai come scrolli?

Pensa prima di tutto a questo, è il mio consiglio.

Prima di considerazioni etiche, morali, sociali e opportunistiche.

Conoscere un nuovo te stesso?

Mmmmm... è un bel viaggio. Ma non viaggi leggero.
Pensaci.

Sullo scopare e far l'amore, era chiarissimo.
E' che sturmundrang, lì, è un pò confuso... sai... son 5 anni che no fa nè l'una nell'altra cosa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: Scusa Turn, ma non ho resistito.


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Allora qui devo darmi un grosso stop,non essendo mai stato sposato non posso capire quello che significhi vivere da sposati...ed in quanto da fidanzato non ho mai "scopato" la mia ex ma ci ho sempre fatto "l'amore" ,non ho voce in capitolo!Non riesco a concepire come si possa fare l'amore e scopare con la stessa persona,mi viene difficile,sara' che ho scopato per scopare solo 3 volte in vita mia,sara' che mi faccio problemi che forse non esistono...ma e' inutile che stia qui a parlare perche' da qui in poi la mia e' tutta teoria senza nessuna esperienza vissuta...che dirti di piu',spero che trovi la strada che fa per te e che questo non faccia soffrire nessuno...ciao ciao!


 
grazie.
l'esperienza conta fino a che risulta essere predittoria di eventi.
ma l'istinto è spesso molto più guida che sensazione.
e meno male.
grazie per aver detto la tua.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*

Questa me la devi spiegare: Scopare e fare l'amore. 
che differenza c'è?
Se scopi con la persona che ami, lo fai sempre con amore. se scopi tanto per, l'amore non c'è mai.
Ma cosa sono queste distinzioni ipocrite e farisaiche!

E' tutto amore ciò che viene fatto con amore, anche la cosa che ti sembra trasgressiva.

il sesso per me è più bello e semplice di come lo volete fare apparire.


----------



## Old sunrise (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ...grazie sun
> ma... l'opzione risulta viaggiata da parecchio...
> insomma tornare a fare e dire cose che appartengono all'intimità, ho provato.
> non funziona.
> ...


il fatto è che forse non ci si accontenta mai... peccato non si riesce mai a fare tesoro di quello che uno ha... sei sposato, padre, buon lavoro e zero problemi, ma che vai cercando di più? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte il fatto del rispetto e lealtà che dovresti a tua moglie che stai mettendo in discussione , io penserei alle tue conseguenze. 
Possibile che tutto quello che hai ora lo metti in gioco per questa donna?
Ragiona!!!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> E' tutta qua la risposta. *40* anni.
> Non è lei, non è tua moglie, non è l'appiattimento della vita coniugale.
> E' l'età. Chi la chiama _crisi_ del 40enne, chi rincoglionimento senile precoce.
> 
> Comunque resta il fatto che è inutile chiedere pareri. Sono situazioni in cui soltanto sbattendoci la faccia si fa...esperienza.


 
e c'ho pensato sai..
ne ho 36. ma vissuti da randagio e... i randagi diventano grandi da piccoli... ho lasciato che tutto capitasse fino a che non ho trovato quella che poteva sembrare una cuccia per sempre.
poi... ha ragione La Lupa... ho prestato molta più fede al razionale...
hai ragione. sbatterci la faccia rappresenta l'unico modo per capirci qualcosa.
ma... esorcizzare i propri timori condividendoli è l'unico modo per trovare "un perchè" senza doverlo per forza attribuire a quello sconosciuto a cui faccio la barba tutte le mattine. (forse)
o (forse) è un modo per avere punti di vista, prospettive diverse e non legate all'emotivo che contraddistingue le proprie scelte.
sta di fatto che sempre a me toccherà la palla da giocare...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare: Scopare e fare l'amore.
> che differenza c'è?
> Se scopi con la persona che ami, lo fai sempre con amore. se scopi tanto per, l'amore non c'è mai.
> Ma cosa sono queste distinzioni ipocrite e farisaiche!
> ...


 
beh... è un modo di dire...
e ti assicuro non c'è nulla di ipocrita... 
esiste nella mia concezione di sesso un sesso dolce di appagata e morbida complicità... ed un sesso rapace di semplice e assoluta urgenza.
una sottile differenza tra l'essere consapevolmente amante di tua moglie e l'amore c'entra e l'essere consapevolmente amante di tua moglie... e c'entra quella naturale e benefica sensazione di urgenza, di sete che prevale sull'attesa di coccole e tenerezza.
è solo un modo di dire...

non è solo delle donne il problema di fare semplicemente sesso o di concedersi solo se si prova qualcos'altro... io per lo meno lo condivido...  
non sarei in quest'empasse se così non fosse...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare: Scopare e fare l'amore.
> che differenza c'è?
> Se scopi con la persona che ami, lo fai sempre con amore. se scopi tanto per, l'amore non c'è mai.
> Ma cosa sono queste distinzioni ipocrite e farisaiche!
> ...


Iris appunto quello che ho cercato di spiegare io...per me si scopa con una persona con cui non ho legami sentimentali,si scopa con una prostituta,si scopa con una donna conosciuta in un locale ma con la quale non si vuole nulla di piu' che qualche istante di sesso...per me dire che si scopa con la propria ragazza non e' accettabile...sara' unacretinata,io pero' la vedo cosi',con la mia ragazza faccio l'amore che e' un atto sessuale fra due persone che si amano e anche se con la mia ragazza realizzo unafantasia o piu' fantasie erotiche/trasgressive e' sempre far l amore perche' ci lega un sentimento...bho...forse saro' troppo precisino io nel descrivere quello che penso pero' per me non ci puo' dire ai 4 venti "ho scopato con la mia ragazza" se mai,dopo aver fatto l'amore in modo particolarmente appagante,in quei pochi minuti(perche' di solito l'uomo dopo pochi minuti s'addorme) che si resta sveglia e ci si carezza,si puo' sorridere ripensando a quello che si e' fatto e dirsi guardandosi negli occhi..."Dio che scopata amore...." pero' la parola scopata cosi usata nell'intimita' di una coppia e' differente....mentre invece detta come l'ha scritta lui sul post e' troppo sbandierata!Non voglio fare il puritano...tutto sono purche' un angelo,pero' io la vedo cosi!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

sunrise ha detto:


> il fatto è che forse non ci si accontenta mai... Possibile che tutto quello che hai ora lo metti in gioco per questa donna?
> Ragiona!!!


il punto non è mia moglie. il punto non è la nuova fiamma.
il punto sono io come dice La lupa. Il punto è "tutto quello che ho".
torno a prendermi cura di me stesso ascoltando i miei desideri e mi rileggo la vita per come la vorrei... o resto il buon marito, il buon padre, il responsabile, ma un po' triste dentro?

sto ragionando con voi.


----------



## Old sunrise (26 Febbraio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Iris appunto quello che ho cercato di spiegare io...per me si scopa con una persona con cui non ho legami sentimentali,si scopa con una prostituta,si scopa con una donna conosciuta in un locale ma con la quale non si vuole nulla di piu' che qualche istante di sesso...per me dire che si scopa con la propria ragazza non e' accettabile...sara' unacretinata,io pero' la vedo cosi',con la mia ragazza faccio l'amore che e' un atto sessuale fra due persone che si amano e anche se con la mia ragazza realizzo unafantasia o piu' fantasie erotiche/trasgressive e' sempre far l amore perche' ci lega un sentimento...bho...forse saro' troppo precisino io nel descrivere quello che penso pero' per me non ci puo' dire ai 4 venti "ho scopato con la mia ragazza" se mai,dopo aver fatto l'amore in modo particolarmente appagante,in quei pochi minuti(perche' di solito l'uomo dopo pochi minuti s'addorme) che si resta sveglia e ci si carezza,si puo' sorridere ripensando a quello che si e' fatto e dirsi guardandosi negli occhi..."Dio che scopata amore...." pero' la parola scopata cosi usata nell'intimita' di una coppia e' differente....mentre invece detta come l'ha scritta lui sul post e' troppo sbandierata!Non voglio fare il puritano...tutto sono purche' un angelo,pero' io la vedo cosi!


secondo me il senso della scopata usato da Kouros potrebbe essere più chiaro sostituendo scopata con sveltina?!


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> beh... è un modo di dire...
> e ti assicuro non c'è nulla di ipocrita...
> esiste nella mia concezione di sesso un sesso dolce di appagata e morbida complicità... ed un sesso rapace di semplice e assoluta urgenza.
> una sottile differenza tra l'essere consapevolmente amante di tua moglie e l'amore c'entra e l'essere consapevolmente amante di tua moglie... e c'entra quella naturale e benefica sensazione di urgenza, di sete che prevale sull'attesa di coccole e tenerezza.
> ...


La distinzione che fai tu è arcaica, o per lo meno artefatta. C'è il sesso dolce e quello più urgente. 
Ma se c'è amore... è sempre fare l'amore.
la differenza non deve esistere. Anche le mogli vogliono essere scopate!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La distinzione che fai tu è arcaica, o per lo meno artefatta. C'è il sesso dolce e quello più urgente.
> Ma se c'è amore... è sempre fare l'amore.
> la differenza non deve esistere. Anche le mogli vogliono essere scopate!


appunto.
ma mi sembra che qui si esca dal seminato...

definizioni.
modi di dire.
pensieri...

sveltina, scopata, fare sempre all'amore nonostante qualche trovata piccante..
ma non stiamo dicendo tutti la stessa cosa?
ora... per quanti di voi non avessero ancora chiaro il concetto... dopo dieci anni di matrimonio (almeno nel mio caso) fare l'amore non è esattamente la stessa cosa che scopare.
nel senso che si fa l'amore da sempre. e sempre.
ma... esistono momenti in cui si riscopre la complicità totale nel farlo. momenti che ti riportano indietro a quando non aspettavi altro che partisse l'ascensore... che arrivasse un momento da soli... insomma momenti in cui ti perdi dentro di lei e basta.
l'amore vecchio di tanti anni è bellissimo. ma non travolge.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La distinzione che fai tu è arcaica, o per lo meno artefatta. C'è il sesso dolce e quello più urgente.
> Ma se c'è amore... è sempre fare l'amore.
> la differenza non deve esistere. *Anche le mogli vogliono essere scopate*!


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Salve Gente.
> Nuovo di questo mondo vi propongo una riflessione ad alta voce.
> Sposato(quasi ovvio) Padre. Buon Lavoro. Problemi seri zero.
> Una moglie fedele(credo) con la quale c'è ancora intesa. Non complicità ma rispetto ed intesa. Meno verve di qualche anno fa, ma, insomma, si fa ancora all'amore. Ogni tanto si scopa.
> ...


Dilemma molto simile al mio...non ho mai tradito (ne mia moglie ne altre prima di lei), e ora mi sono innamorato. E non so cosa fare...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> appunto.
> ma mi sembra che qui si esca dal seminato...
> 
> definizioni.
> ...


e non solo non travolge (o travolge meno) nel sesso. ma in tutto il resto.
avrei bisogno di girare la clessidra... come scriveva qualcun altro... eppure so che facendolo comincerebbe un altro tempo.
un tempo nuovo.
e non sono il tipo da doppia relazione.
le bugie non sono mai state il mio forte.
ma pensate che avrei aperto una discussione per chiedervi se andare a letto con una donna o no?

avrei avuto piacere nel leggere di esperienze... non di giudizi... più o meno calzanti sulla mia terminologia... per altro sono apprezzabili tutti... ma solo bastardo dentro m'ha detto cosa è successo a lui...

qui devo decidere se mettere in discussione parecchio di me e di chi mi circonda... e volevo solo condividere esperienze e modi di vedere la cosa...
perdonatemi se non sono stato chiaro.

La Lupa c'ha preso... solo che non può sapere quanto per l'essere più incline al desiderio che alla ragione io possa aver già pagato in passato e quanto quindi conosca sia l'una che l'altra faccia di Giano...


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ... torno a prendermi cura di me stesso ascoltando i miei desideri e mi rileggo la vita per come la vorrei... o resto il buon marito, il buon padre, il responsabile, ma un po' triste dentro?
> 
> sto ragionando con voi.


Ce l'hai chiaro.
E' già molto.

Io non mi ci vorrei mai trovare in una condizione così, sinceramente.

Come diceva il vecchio Bob in un film _"non fare entrare nella tua vita niente da cui tu non possa sganciarti in trenta secondi netti se senti puzza di sbirri dietro l'angolo"._

Ecco, è un pò faticosetto a volte, ma piuttosto che trovarsi con certi dubbi...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*



> La Lupa c'ha preso... solo che non può sapere quanto per l'essere più incline al desiderio che alla ragione io possa aver già pagato in passato e quanto quindi conosca sia l'una che l'altra faccia di Giano...


quindi :


1. non è vero che è non hai mai tradito.


2. mi chiedo come e in che maniera tu abbia pagato . 


3. quanto hai voglia di pagare ancora.

4. a mio parere Kuros tu hai voglia di parlarne tanto di questa cosa, ed è giusto oltre che bello leggerti e leggere le risposte.

Interventi che sono piu' brillanti che mai.

Non so il perchè, o forse lo so, mi sembra di averti già letto prima di oggi.


----------



## Old simo (26 Febbraio 2007)

*bohhhhhhhh*

_*"torno a prendermi cura di me stesso ascoltando i miei desideri e mi rileggo la vita per come la vorrei... o resto il buon marito, il buon padre, il responsabile, ma un po' triste dentro?"*_

Un mio pensiero: x te prenderti cura di stesso =tradire? devi rileggere la tua vita come la vorresti.....quindi fino ad ora hai avuto una vita che "non ti apparteneva"? Vi giuro io non capisco.....ma se è cosi' perchè ti sei sposato? Ti parlo da tradita ferita: vuoi tradire x essere piu' felice? fallo, c'è il libero arbitrio x questo...ma sii pronto ad affrontare anche tutte le conseguenze, senza poi scene pietose x tua moglie (del tipo.mi dispiace, non volevo ecc..) Credo che il fatto di avere attrazione x altri sia normale e fisiologico sia x uomini che donne....ma santo cielo se tutti cedessero al primo istinto allora lasciamo perdere tutto, facciamo un tutti con tutti e non se ne parla piu'!!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> e c'ho pensato sai..
> ne ho 36. ma vissuti da randagio e... i randagi diventano grandi da piccoli... ho lasciato che tutto capitasse fino a che non ho trovato quella che poteva sembrare una cuccia per sempre.
> poi... ha ragione La Lupa... ho prestato molta più fede al razionale...
> hai ragione. sbatterci la faccia rappresenta l'unico modo per capirci qualcosa.
> ...


 
Sempre più uguali Kouros, stessa età, stesso percorso. Fai tesoro dei post di Lupa.... sono la verità sacrosanta; per quanto mi riguarda io quando l'ho conosciuta non ho capito più nulla; moglie in vacanza con i bambini da mesi .... e ho (haimè) ceduto. Solo che l'"uomo" dei due era Lei. io per il solo fato che avesse deciso di fare l'amore con me (e credo di essere tutt'altro che ripugnante) Le ho dato tutto, attenzioni regali l'ho fatta vivere da principessa, posso farlo, ho un lavoro che me lo permette. nel frattempo io e mia moglie non passavamo un grande periodo ... tuttaltro e io ho preso a picconare il mio matrimonio e più volte sono stato con la valigia in mano (senza che lei sospettasse di nulla... altro che bastardo... sono la peggio merda). ma io a poco a poco mi perdevo in lei non riuscivo più a controllarmi. suo marito lavora all'estero era facile trovare momento ed è stato facile condividere tutto. tutto questo succedeva nel 2005 quando lei ancora doveva sposarsi e mia moglie una setimana dopo il fattaccio mi diceva che era incinta - non volutamente - un'altra volta... ho passato mesi da incubo, te lo ripeto. ho imparato che l'amore è per me un sentimento esclusivo - non si possono amare con la mia intensità due persone, non si riesce. così non mi sono mai soffermato sul mio rapporto per settimane, mesi. sono un manager e mi è facile stare fuori di giorno, di notte e sempre.  dopo questa estate (la seconda) decisi di chiederle se aveva mai pensato a farsi una vita con me. la risposta è stata ovviamente no e - anzi che quanto c'era tra noi doveva finire - diceva di amare suo marito, diceva che non avrebbe mai potuto lasciarlo. io - per rispetto delle sue convinzioni e dei suoi affetti - ho accettato un tira e molla estenuante che mi ha davvero portato alla consunzione; alla fine ho chiuso. ho sempre raggiunto ogni obiettivo nella vita, e non potevo fallire questo. non guadagnavo nulla da un rapporto che non era più tale. io amavo (e sicuramente amo ancora) questa persona ma lo stesso rispetto che dovevo a lei lo devo al sentimento che io provo e non potevo lascarmi più trattare in quel modo. sto provando a ricostruire il mio matrimonio - tenuto conto della presenza di due creature innocenti - ma mi chiedo giornalmente se mia moglie non meriti di essere lasciata libera ed amata da qualcuno che possa apprezzarla davvero fino in fondo. organizzo we all'estero, viaggi esotici e appena posso cerco dei momenti con lei ma..... soffro come un cane caro Kouros.  Io ti porto solo la mia esperienza e non è detto che a tutti debba finire così però..... ha proprio ragione la Lupa, quando cambi modo di vivere, quando apri una breccia a certe cose (che non è detto che sia sempre un male) bisogna essere pronti a pagarne le conseguenze e quando ci sono di mezzo matrimoni, figli etc queste conseguenze sono sempre basate sul dolore.  
Ho idea che tu lo farai, dopotutto, come darti torto, le donne sono belle, piacciono e anche a me piace piacere loro. Però..... bisogna esserci portati a fare certe cose e io.... proprio non lo sono. Un caro saluto
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> e c'ho pensato sai..
> ne ho 36. ma vissuti da randagio e... i randagi diventano grandi da piccoli... ho lasciato che tutto capitasse fino a che non ho trovato quella che poteva sembrare una cuccia per sempre.
> poi... ha ragione La Lupa... ho prestato molta più fede al razionale...
> hai ragione. sbatterci la faccia rappresenta l'unico modo per capirci qualcosa.
> ...


 
Sempre più uguali Kouros, stessa età, stesso percorso. Fai tesoro dei post di Lupa.... sono la verità sacrosanta; per quanto mi riguarda io quando l'ho conosciuta non ho capito più nulla; moglie in vacanza con i bambini da mesi .... e ho (haimè) ceduto. Solo che l'"uomo" dei due era Lei. io per il solo fato che avesse deciso di fare l'amore con me (e credo di essere tutt'altro che ripugnante) Le ho dato tutto, attenzioni regali l'ho fatta vivere da principessa, posso farlo, ho un lavoro che me lo permette. nel frattempo io e mia moglie non passavamo un grande periodo ... tuttaltro e io ho preso a picconare il mio matrimonio e più volte sono stato con la valigia in mano (senza che lei sospettasse di nulla... altro che bastardo... sono la peggio merda). ma io a poco a poco mi perdevo in lei non riuscivo più a controllarmi. suo marito lavora all'estero era facile trovare momento ed è stato facile condividere tutto. tutto questo succedeva nel 2005 quando lei ancora doveva sposarsi e mia moglie una setimana dopo il fattaccio mi diceva che era incinta - non volutamente - un'altra volta... ho passato mesi da incubo, te lo ripeto. ho imparato che l'amore è per me un sentimento esclusivo - non si possono amare con la mia intensità due persone, non si riesce. così non mi sono mai soffermato sul mio rapporto per settimane, mesi. sono un manager e mi è facile stare fuori di giorno, di notte e sempre.  dopo questa estate (la seconda) decisi di chiederle se aveva mai pensato a farsi una vita con me. la risposta è stata ovviamente no e - anzi che quanto c'era tra noi doveva finire - diceva di amare suo marito, diceva che non avrebbe mai potuto lasciarlo. io - per rispetto delle sue convinzioni e dei suoi affetti - ho accettato un tira e molla estenuante che mi ha davvero portato alla consunzione; alla fine ho chiuso. ho sempre raggiunto ogni obiettivo nella vita, e non potevo fallire questo. non guadagnavo nulla da un rapporto che non era più tale. io amavo (e sicuramente amo ancora) questa persona ma lo stesso rispetto che dovevo a lei lo devo al sentimento che io provo e non potevo lascarmi più trattare in quel modo. sto provando a ricostruire il mio matrimonio - tenuto conto della presenza di due creature innocenti - ma mi chiedo giornalmente se mia moglie non meriti di essere lasciata libera ed amata da qualcuno che possa apprezzarla davvero fino in fondo. organizzo we all'estero, viaggi esotici e appena posso cerco dei momenti con lei ma..... soffro come un cane caro Kouros.  Io ti porto solo la mia esperienza e non è detto che a tutti debba finire così però..... ha proprio ragione la Lupa, quando cambi modo di vivere, quando apri una breccia a certe cose (che non è detto che sia sempre un male) bisogna essere pronti a pagarne le conseguenze e quando ci sono di mezzo matrimoni, figli etc queste conseguenze sono sempre basate sul dolore.  
Ho idea che tu lo farai, dopotutto, come darti torto, le donne sono belle, piacciono e anche a me piace piacere loro. Però..... bisogna esserci portati a fare certe cose e io.... proprio non lo sono. Un caro saluto
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ce l'hai chiaro.
> E' già molto.
> 
> Io non mi ci vorrei mai trovare in una condizione così, sinceramente.
> ...


ecco.
ed aveva ragione Bob...
solo che...
se uno i "certi dubbi" se li trova di fronte non è facile ignorarli...

a volte credo sarebbe stato meglio scrivere una storia diversa.
ma ormai ho scritto parecchio...
chissà se devo cambiare libro...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Però..... bisogna esserci portati a fare certe cose e io.... proprio non lo sono. Un caro saluto
bastardo dentro[/quote]


devo rappresentare su un foglio bianco i pro ed i contro.
bastardo dentro. e, ripeto bastardo non sei affatto, c'hai messo parecchio nei contro.
non è che non ne fossi consapevole ma... boh.
non so.
sai che c'è vedrò all'istante, sul momento.
in definitiva venerdì scorso sarei potuto finire a rotolarmi tra le lenzuola e non l'ho fatto.
ci sarà un motivo.
vedremo se vincerà Desiderio o Ragione.
ora vado...
è stato molto piacevole leggervi...
grazie a tutti.
continuate pure a dire la vostra...
mi affaccerò più tardi, a leggervi di nuovo.
Grazie a quanti hanno scritto e a quanti lo faranno.
Kouros


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ecco.
> ed aveva ragione Bob...
> solo che...
> se uno i "certi dubbi" se li trova di fronte non è facile ignorarli...
> ...


 
uhhhh quante balle..ma ti piace sto capitolo si o no?


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Ciao K. 


*Biddì*... senti un pò... tu sei tanto caro eh, ti vogliamo bene... ma... a leggere quest'ultima sintesi... caro il mio manager... sai cosa ho pensato?

Ho pensato: ma Biddì quando ha deciso?

Tu non hai deciso. Hai lasciato gli altri decidere per te.

Ecco, consiglierei a K di concentrarsi su questo, per far sì che non succeda anche a lui.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao K.
> 
> 
> *Biddì*... senti un pò... tu sei tanto caro eh, ti vogliamo bene... ma... a leggere quest'ultima sintesi... caro il mio manager... sai cosa ho pensato?
> ...


No, Cara Lupa, ho deciso, eccome se ho deciso, ho pensato di controllare (tutto) e ho perduto la mia partita, miseramente.... certo, lei devo dire che ci ha messo del suo perchè succedesse  ma....IO ho deciso di non rinunciare a quelle labbra, a quel seno a quel sorriso al cuore in gola .... ho deciso ed ho commesso un grave errore. tutto qui!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> _*"torno a prendermi cura di me stesso ascoltando i miei desideri e mi rileggo la vita per come la vorrei... o resto il buon marito, il buon padre, il responsabile, ma un po' triste dentro?"*_
> 
> Un mio pensiero: x te prenderti cura di stesso =tradire? devi rileggere la tua vita come la vorresti.....quindi fino ad ora hai avuto una vita che "non ti apparteneva"? Vi giuro io non capisco.....ma se è cosi' perchè ti sei sposato? Ti parlo da tradita ferita: vuoi tradire x essere piu' felice? fallo, c'è il libero arbitrio x questo...ma sii pronto ad affrontare anche tutte le conseguenze, senza poi scene pietose x tua moglie (del tipo.mi dispiace, non volevo ecc..) Credo che il fatto di avere attrazione x altri sia normale e fisiologico sia x uomini che donne....ma santo cielo se tutti cedessero al primo istinto allora lasciamo perdere tutto, facciamo un tutti con tutti e non se ne parla piu'!!!


 
volevo uscire ma poi ti ho letto.

le cose nella vita cambiano. e cambiano anche in dieci anni di matrimonio.
non generalizzare "fino ad oggi hai avuto una vita che non ti apparteneva..."
mi è appartenuta e... in gran parte grazie all'amore per i miei figli ancora mi appartiene.
i motivi che mi spinsero al matrimonio erano onesti e talmente forti che ancora ad oggi mi hanno impedito di tradire...
ora la vita che faccio appaga molto meno quello che sarebbe il mio voler essere sereno.
l'attrazione per un'altra donna è... una conseguenza. non un motivo scatenante. e non è il primo istinto... 
qui, come dicevo prima, non si discute se tradire o no. quello non è accaduto in senso fisico... ma il solo fatto di essere attratto così fortemente da un'altra donna è tradire. a mio modo di vedere.
qui si discute se... valga la pena o meno di rimettere tutto in discussione. non per un'altra donna... ma per quello che l'attrazione per un'altra donna è riuscita a farmi capire...
ossia che ... boh.... se sono libero di tornare ad innamorarmi probabilmente l'amore che provo per mia moglie è solo su quel pezzo di carta.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> No, Cara Lupa, ho deciso, eccome se ho deciso, ho pensato di controllare (tutto) e ho perduto la mia partita, miseramente.... certo, lei devo dire che ci ha messo del suo perchè succedesse ma....IO ho deciso di non rinunciare a quelle labbra, a quel seno a quel sorriso al cuore in gola .... ho deciso ed ho commesso un grave errore. tutto qui!


Sì, questo l'avevo capito.

E' nel dopo che la capacità decisionale è venuta meno.

Parliamoci chiaro, ti sei tenuto tua moglie solo perchè l'altra t'ha mandato a cagare.

Ti pigliavo come esempio deterrente.

Se qualcuno (in questo caso Korus) deve pigliare delle decisioni per la propria vita, che siano indipendente e libere da quelle altrui.

Biddì... smack...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uhhhh quante balle..ma ti piace sto capitolo si o no?


 
ohi...
magari mi saluti prima di dire cazzate eh?
il fatto che per te sia facile giudicare ed avere una risposta non significa che tu possa usare un modo scortese...

premesso ciò... 
dieci anni di matrimonio con una donna non sono riassumibili in una risposta secca si o no...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, questo l'avevo capito.
> 
> E' nel dopo che la capacità decisionale è venuta meno.
> 
> ...


Si! e per questo che mi sento bastardo più di tutto, hai esattamente ragione, Lupa. Quando maturi il pensiero di lasciare moglie e figli... non puoi tornare indietro. E' così; lo faccio per i miei figli, spero di riuscire a farlo anche per mia moglie (con cui scopo - del resto è molto bella -  ma non faccio l'amore perchè quello lo facevo con l'altra). è come dici tu, io lo ammetto candidamente. vorrei dire:  "sai ho  trombato l'altra, ci sono stato da dio ma poi mi sono accorto che era molto meglio mia moglie...". no, non è così. cerco di trovare un senso giorno per giorno a ciò che avevo deciso di abbandonare .... nel fare ciò quando mi faccio la barba vorrei essere freddie kruger e sgozzarmi!!!  cerco di essere il marito perfetto - cerco di guardarla come fosse la prima volta, ogni giorno-  e un padre amorevole. ci provo con tutto me stesso. e se fallirò, se non la farò più felice, pazienza!  saprò essere coerente e lasciare che mia moglie si rifaccia una vita lei ha tutti i diritti di essere felice con me o senza di me.  un bacio anche a te Lupa, grosso grosso


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, questo l'avevo capito.
> 
> E' nel dopo che la capacità decisionale è venuta meno.
> 
> ...


la lupa.
chiara e concisa.
c'hai un cervello affilato come un rasoio.
non rischio di far decidere altri.
rischio di aspettare nel non saper decidere... ma poi decido. 
mi piace essere artefice di quello che mi accade. troppo mi piace.
e non mi piace coinvolgere altri nelle mie decisioni. posso ascoltare pareri... ma mai e poi mai ho dovuto far sentire qualcuno colpevole o fautore di mie scelte andate male o al contrario benissimo...
lascio che chi ne ha voglia si racconti... e per ciò che mi riguarda dovrò fare i conti solo con me stesso.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Crescete!!!*

Ninna oh, ninna oh, questi pupi a chi li dò...

Non siete un pò tardoni per fare questi discorsi?

POVERE MOGLI; POI DICI CHE SI TROVANO L'AMANTE!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> la lupa.
> chiara e concisa.
> c'hai un cervello affilato come un rasoio.
> non rischio di far decidere altri.
> ...


E visto che il cervello me lo smeriglio tutti i giorni, cambierei proprio quesito.

Facciamo che la domanda del giorno è: il mio matrimonio è finito?


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E visto che il cervello me lo smeriglio tutti i giorni, cambierei proprio quesito.
> 
> Facciamo che la domanda del giorno è: il mio matrimonio è finito?


E invece a noi piace essere cornute!
E' inutile che che fai l'adulatore con lLa Lupa... vedrai adesso come attacca!!!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E invece a noi piace essere cornute!
> E' inutile che che fai l'adulatore con lLa Lupa... vedrai adesso come attacca!!!


 
io credo che non sia piacevole nè essere cornuti nè essere nella condizione di rendersi conto che...forse si è pronti a tradire...
in ogni caso... non cerco di adulare la Lupa...
non ti pare che abbia già abbastanza casini?


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E visto che il cervello me lo smeriglio tutti i giorni, cambierei proprio quesito.
> 
> Facciamo che la domanda del giorno è: il mio matrimonio è finito?


 
ecco. appunto.
non rimane che decidere se tenerlo in piedi o no.

forse c'ha ragione chi scrive che non dovrei stare troppo a pensarci e che sono "tardone" per fare certi discorsi...
 mah.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> io credo che non sia piacevole nè essere cornuti nè essere nella condizione di rendersi conto che...forse si è pronti a tradire...
> in ogni caso... non cerco di adulare la Lupa...
> non ti pare che abbia già abbastanza casini?


Non abbastanza se cerchi rogna!!! Vedrai quando tua moglie ti scopre! Le donne sono pirotecniche in certe situazioni.
Goditi il sabato del villaggio!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ecco. appunto.
> non rimane che decidere se tenerlo in piedi o no.
> 
> forse c'ha ragione chi scrive che non dovrei stare troppo a pensarci e che sono "tardone" per fare certi discorsi...
> mah.


Vabbè... non lo so... quanto è scusa che c'hai sti dubbi?


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... non lo so... quanto è scusa che c'hai sti dubbi?


parecchio.
ma mai mi si sono posti nell'urgenza di dover essere me stesso fino in fondo... al letto di una donna che mi stravolge.

tradotto:
è un po' che le cose non girano come dovrebbero... colpa del quotidiano che prepotente si prende un po' di tutti noi... mi dicevo...
belle donne, colleghe affettuose, clienti un po' maliziose ce ne sono sempre state... ma mai nessuna che mi abnbia fatto desiderare un cervello oltre che un bel paio di gambe.
questa è un'altra cosa.
Lei (l'altra) è coinvolgente, come diceva qualcuno mi fa sentire di nuovo il centro dei pensieri di qualcuno.
è molto sensuale... certo... ma cazzo ragiona, parecchio.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*

Sul serio: ragiona pure te!
Se devi rompere un matrimonio fallo per te, non per una che oggi ti piace e domani magari ti scassa...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> parecchio.
> ma mai mi si sono posti nell'urgenza di dover essere me stesso fino in fondo... al letto di una donna che mi stravolge.
> 
> tradotto:
> ...


 
vabbè sono arrivato.
scrivo random (e male) perchè adesso sto lavorando...
esco... ma vi leggerò con piacere più tardi.
grazie ancora per le vostre considerazioni.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ohi...
> magari mi saluti prima di dire cazzate eh?
> il fatto che per te sia facile giudicare ed avere una risposta non significa che tu possa usare un modo scortese...
> 
> ...


 
Probabilmente ti è sfuggito il mio post precedente e il tono relativo , che non era affatto scortese nè tantomeno moralistico.

E l'utilizzo in questo dell'espressione "uhhh che balle" era scanzonatorio, non offensivo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*iris e lupa*



Iris ha detto:


> Non abbastanza se cerchi rogna!!! Vedrai quando tua moglie ti scopre! Le donne sono pirotecniche in certe situazioni.
> Goditi il sabato del villaggio!!!
















   ma si puo'..ma ripeto , ma oggi che vi ha preso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..meglio del cinema...


----------



## Old Otella82 (26 Febbraio 2007)

francamente..
non so, non sono sposata, ma certe cose non le capisco.
va bene, tutto va bene, sesso complicità, c'è tutto. poi cosa c'è?!
c'è una sconosciuta, con un bel cervello, intrigante, che non vuole nulla se non te, ora.
cosa c'è che mi sconvolge?!
non è una novità che il mondo sia piena di gente, che la vita ti porti in contatto con meraviglie delle meraviglie, che puoi guardare, sfiorare, ma che non ti appartengono. hai fatto una scelta anni fa con tua moglie, hai messo al mondo figli, vivi un'atmosfera serena. Adesso perchè cominciare con le bugie, con la sofferenza, con l'illusione di avere ancora 20 anni?!
gente, non riavrete vent'anni, come io non ne ho più 15. nella vita si cambia, noi cambiamo, chi ci sta accanto cambia, il rapporto con gli altri cambia. è normale, naturale, bello. ma hai ragione sarai tu a decidere, e qualsiasi cosa io dica qui sembrerò la solita bacchettona e nient'altro..
io spero tanto che tu scelga la ragione. in bocca al lupo

ps=

ok lo dico da figlia ai traditori in generale: mio padre è rientrato nella mia vita per mia scelta e alle mie condizioni, a testa bassa, senza alcuna voce in capitolo sulla mia vita. mi sono "divertita" per anni da adolescente incazzata a raccontargli tutte le peggiori stronzate che facevo, dicendogli che nel momento in cui aveva scelto di fare il ragazzino, aveva scelto di non essere padre, e indietro non si torna. fate tutto quel che volete, ma sappiate quel che andate a toccare e a rovinare, fate le scelte che desiderate fare, seguite istinto e desiderio lasciando da parte la ragione, ma non tornate dicendo "non volevo far male a nessuno" perchè ne siete consapevoli e scegliete di conseguenza.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Febbraio 2007)

*ciao*

io non lo farei...soprattutto se le cose con tua moglie vanno bene e la ami, hai dei figli che meritano di avere un padre da stimare, haipreso un impegno matrimoniale, hai giurato fedeltà...che cavolo ti sei sposato a fare, scusa?...inevitabilemente ci sarà qualcuno che ne soffrirà...o tu, tua moglie, i tuoi figli...capisco che senti il desiderio di novità, ma come disse qualcuno non puoi farti un giro in deltaplano???ciao


----------



## Verena67 (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> .
> 
> Lei (l'altra) è coinvolgente, come diceva qualcuno mi fa sentire di nuovo il centro dei pensieri di qualcuno.
> è molto sensuale... certo... ma cazzo ragiona, parecchio.


Vedrai tre mesi dopo averla trombata.
Non ricorderai piu' nemmeno di rispondere ai suoi sms, altri che sentire "che ragiona". Specie quando da "Non voglio niente" si passerà alla canzone del "Cosa facciamo del nostro futuro?"
Ci scommetto quanto vuoi su che fuggirai a gambe levate verso la tua meravigliosa compagna 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Biddì*... senti un pò... tu sei tanto caro eh, ti vogliamo bene... ma... a leggere quest'ultima sintesi... caro il mio manager... sai cosa ho pensato?
> 
> Ho pensato: ma Biddì quando ha deciso?
> 
> Tu non hai deciso. Hai lasciato gli altri decidere per te.


Non è vero Lupa, B.D. ha deciso. Quando ha CHIUSO con l'amante.
E solo io e lui sappiamo quanto sia stato duro ma anche gratificante per una volta riprendere il potere sulla propria vita e "fare la cosa giusta".

Un bacio e un abbraccio a entrambi!


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

*thanks*

bene...
otella82

la saggezza che esprimi nel tuo post Mente spudorataMente nei confronti della tua età... (se quell'82 ha questo senso) 
però non tutti i tasselli sono al loro posto se il meccanismo non gira come dovrebbe...
e riguardo a vent'anni... fossi scemo! tornare ad avere vent'anni... ma non mi passa nemmeno per l'ultimo neurone...
la realtà è che per provare emozioni non serve gioventù, scelleratezza o quel pizzico di sana incoscienza che segna i vent'anni di quasi tutti... e non servono nemmeno maturità o consapevolezza... certo aiutano, tutte queste cose aiutano... ma , per provare emozioni, serve solo essere liberi di poterlo fare.
e il costrutto morale del buon marito e del buon padre a volte risulta essere una gabbia chiusa da forti catene... giustissimo... l'ho scelto io... ma... la vita ti cambia, la vita cambia, le persone cambiano... è bello come dici tu... 
salvo poi dover scendere a compromessi con se stesso ogni giorno...
e questa è una faccia della medaglia...

L'altra è... decisamente più dura da affrontare.
rimanere ai margini della vita delle persone alle quali sono chiamato ad insegnare me stesso... oltre che rischiare d'insegnare qualcosa di "sbagliato" è l'unica cosa che mi ha impedito di compiere una scelta diversa rispetto a quella di ritrovare il gusto di essere ciò che sono.
Ragione ha sempre vinto da quando sono sposato...
sono io... è me stesso per quello che desidera che perde. da un bel pezzo.
tutto rimarrebbe effimero...e, come dice qualcuno, dopo tre mesi di sesso magari mi stuferei pure di lei... non lo so, può darsi.
la realtà è che lei è un tramite come scrivevo oggi.
il problema sono io.
grazie per i vostri commenti...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> io non lo farei...soprattutto se le cose con tua moglie vanno bene e la ami, hai dei figli che meritano di avere un padre da stimare, haipreso un impegno matrimoniale, hai giurato fedeltà...che cavolo ti sei sposato a fare, scusa?...inevitabilemente ci sarà qualcuno che ne soffrirà...o tu, tua moglie, i tuoi figli...capisco che senti il desiderio di novità, ma come disse qualcuno non puoi farti un giro in deltaplano???ciao


 
a te rispondo ancora...
grazie per le considerazioni... "hai dei figli che meritano di avere un padre da stimare"
...da stimare...
queste è la chiave del mio dubbio.

il deltaplano è roba già fatta, come altro... in termini di adrenalina...
non è la novità che mi spinge verso un'altra donna.
è che... come dicevo oggi... i motivi per cui mi sono sposato erano reali onesti e veri allora... lo sono stati per anni... in qualche cosa lo sono ancora oggi... ma... il rapporto non funziona come dovrebbe se... sento qualcosa qualcosa di diverso soprattutto nei confronti di me stesso...
avrei mille cose da raccontare per farti capire ma... insomma servirebbe?


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti è sfuggito il mio post precedente e il tono relativo , che non era affatto scortese nè tantomeno moralistico.
> 
> E l'utilizzo in questo dell'espressione "uhhh che balle" era scanzonatorio, non offensivo.


 
perdonami.
sono certo che mi sia sfuggito il tuo precedente messaggio... andrò a cercarlo...
e forse ho esagerato nel ritenere il tuo uhhhh che balle offensivo...
è che sono un po' ...teso...
scusami ancora.
di solito sorrido un po' prima di azzannare.
pace?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*



> ... sento qualcosa qualcosa di diverso soprattutto nei confronti di me stesso...
> avrei mille cose da raccontare per farti capire ma... insomma servirebbe?


 
Scrivere è un esercizio che ti permette di organizzare razionalmente le idee, i pensieri.

e questa è una specie di pagina commentata da punti di vista diversi, è una occasione per verificarli criticamente con sè stessi, ( a noi non devi alcuna spiegazione , tu sei l'unico autentico protagonista ) potrebbe servirti  ?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*

Guerra da parte mia non c'era, era evidente per me che non avessi letto il precedente...tant'è che ho scritto sopra senza leggere la precendente dichiarazione di pace.

e comunque ... stai sereno almeno qui, siamo bestie che non mordono...ma solo perchè virtuali  

	
	
		
		
	


	



)


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quindi :
> 
> 
> 1. non è vero che è non hai mai tradito.
> ...


eccoti.
ed hai perfettamente ragione... ti avevo persa tra le incursioni nella discussione.
ora scusandomi  per averti dato dell'offensiva rispondo al tuo primo post...

non ho mai tradito. non ho mai tradito lei.
ho tradito me stesso.
tra l'amore sincero e profondo per chi mi vive accanto e l'amore per me stesso, per i mei sogni, per i mei desideri, per la mia realizzazione, a suo tempo, scelsi il primo. per ragioni che non posso spiegare in un post...
 il mio aver pagato significa aver dato, in un periodo della mia vita, ascolto solo a Desiderio. ho vissuto così grandi emozioni... che però mi hanno, anni dopo, portato a riconoscere di aver profondamente sbagliato in alcune delle scelte fatte... tutto qui.
sarebbe lungo e dovrei entrare nei dettagli per farmi capire meglio... in ogni caso... conosco la differenza tra fermarsi un attimo a pensare alle conseguenze e... surfare la vita alla ricerca dell'onda perfetta...

carpe diem, oggi è solo oggi domani chissà, vivi il presente il futuro è incerto... improbabili verità, se non si ha a che fare solo con se stessi... se si hanno responsabilità nei confronti di altri...
sarebbe bello ( e potrei pagare ancora molto) se fossi solo a decidere per me solo...
ma non è così...
si, mi va di parlare di tutto ciò, mi va di condividere.
troppo tempo che non lo faccio. forse non l'ho mai fatto.

è la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum... mi è capitato di chattare tempo fa su messenger msn ma non lo faccio da tanto e non m'interessa molto farlo.
non so... se tu mai mi avessi letto saresti una di quelle pochissime persone che ho conosciuto in chat...
oppure una delle tante persone che mi conoscono nella realtà ed a cui mi capita di scrivere...
m'incuriosisci...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quindi :
> 
> 
> 1. non è vero che è non hai mai tradito.
> ...


eccoti.
ed hai perfettamente ragione... ti avevo persa tra le incursioni nella discussione.
ora scusandomi  per averti dato dell'offensiva rispondo al tuo primo post...

non ho mai tradito. non ho mai tradito lei.
ho tradito me stesso.
tra l'amore sincero e profondo per chi mi vive accanto e l'amore per me stesso, per i mei sogni, per i mei desideri, per la mia realizzazione, a suo tempo, scelsi il primo. per ragioni che non posso spiegare in un post...
 il mio aver pagato significa aver dato, in un periodo della mia vita, ascolto solo a Desiderio. ho vissuto così grandi emozioni... che però mi hanno, anni dopo, portato a riconoscere di aver profondamente sbagliato in alcune delle scelte fatte... tutto qui.
sarebbe lungo e dovrei entrare nei dettagli per farmi capire meglio... in ogni caso... conosco la differenza tra fermarsi un attimo a pensare alle conseguenze e... surfare la vita alla ricerca dell'onda perfetta...

carpe diem, oggi è solo oggi domani chissà, vivi il presente il futuro è incerto... improbabili verità, se non si ha a che fare solo con se stessi... se si hanno responsabilità nei confronti di altri...
sarebbe bello ( e potrei pagare ancora molto) se fossi solo a decidere per me solo...
ma non è così...
si, mi va di parlare di tutto ciò, mi va di condividere.
troppo tempo che non lo faccio. forse non l'ho mai fatto.

è la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum... mi è capitato di chattare tempo fa su messenger msn ma non lo faccio da tanto e non m'interessa molto farlo.
non so... se tu mai mi avessi letto saresti una di quelle pochissime persone che ho conosciuto in chat...
oppure una delle tante persone che mi conoscono nella realtà ed a cui mi capita di scrivere...
m'incuriosisci...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*

Mi pareva di averti già letto ma in un forum che non è questo...è  lo stile che probabilmente mi ha ingannato Kouros...

di chat non ne frequento.

ma meglio cosi, ti leggo per la prima volta e comunque il piacere di farlo rimane invariato.


Come mai scrivi che è da molto tempo che non condividi piu nulla di te stesso?


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi pareva di averti già letto ma in un forum che non è questo...è lo stile che probabilmente mi ha ingannato Kouros...
> 
> di chat non ne frequento.
> 
> ...


 
il piacere è reciproco.
scrivo così perchè è la verità.
non sono mai stato incline a parlare di me.
o meglio... forse lo sarei stato se non avessi da sempre dovuto badare più a rispondere e consigliare...
non sono un maestro e non lo sarò mai.
ho 36 anni ma da buon intraprendente maschio rutilante ho cominciato a voler vivere da grande quando ero ragazzino... va da se che, da che ho memoria, ho accumulato parecchie bastonate le quali... guarda un po'... agli occhi di molti significano esperienza.
il gusto di essere una specie di punto di riferimento ha fatto il resto...
ho parlato di molto con molti. 
di me parlo poco.
oggi ho scoperchiato un vaso... colmo.
grazie per l'ascolto. (o meglio lettura) le tue parole m'incoraggiano a continuare.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*

..e a proposito di del fatto che non condividi piu' molto di stesso..è assolutamente palpabile questa cosa. Oggi quando ti leggevo avevo la sensazione che  in realtà tu non volessi parlare del cosa fare o non fare con questa donna che hai incontrato ..ma in realtà volessi comunicarla tanto a qualcuno...insomma ..volevi comunicare te e quello che stai vivendo, al di là delle scelte che farai e non per il titolo che hai indicato, ma per il modo in cui hai raccontato.

E questo si è reso evidente anche dalla attenzione e dalla consueguente partecipazione che hai dedicato a coloro che ti hanno risposto..tu hai bisogno di racontarti per intero..e credo che questo non sia il posto sbagliato, credimi..anzi..sicuramente lo hai avrai già compreso da solo.

abbiamo  quintalate di pagine bianche...che possiamo pastrugnare come ci pare...è una bellezza davvero...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..e a proposito di del fatto che non condividi piu' molto di stesso..è assolutamente palpabile questa cosa. Oggi quando ti leggevo avevo la sensazione che in realtà tu non volessi parlare del cosa fare o non fare con questa donna che hai incontrato ..ma in realtà volessi comunicarla tanto a qualcuno...insomma ..volevi comunicare te e quello che stai vivendo, al di là delle scelte che farai e non per il titolo che hai indicato, ma per il modo in cui hai raccontato.
> 
> E questo si è reso evidente anche dalla attenzione e dalla consueguente partecipazione che hai dedicato a coloro che ti hanno risposto..tu hai bisogno di racontarti per intero..e credo che questo non sia il posto sbagliato, credimi..anzi..sicuramente lo hai avrai già compreso da solo.
> 
> abbiamo quintalate di pagine bianche...che possiamo pastrugnare come ci pare...è una bellezza davvero...


 
già.
ho appena indossato il mio sorriso di cartone.
hai centrato in pieno.
non volevo consigli. sbaglio da solo e parecchio. ma almeno non tiro dentro nessuno...
volevo esperienze conb le quali confrontarmi...
l'attenzione a chi scrive è una naturale conseguenza del fatto che io stesso abbia proposto l'argomento...
se t'invitassi a bere un caffè, lo facessi con la moca, vero caldo e buonissimo... e poi rimanessi un 'ora al telefono per fatti miei... 
avresti sempre avuto un caffè... da me... ma... sarei un imbecille ai tuoi occhi... o no?
ascolto. so ascoltare.
oggi però mi andava di raccontarmi e confrontarmi.
ho avuto un sacco di consigli... ma poche, pochissime domande...ed un solo racconto...
chissà...
però mi piace.
e tu sei molto arguta.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*

Fino adadesso ho cazzeggiato.
Ma ti dico una cosa molto seria. Fanne l'uso che vuoi.
Pensaci non una , ma mille volte, prima di turbare la serenità, che oggi ti sembra monotona, dela tua vita.
Il tradimento della fiducia all'interno di una coppia, interrompe un equilibrio che potrebbe non ricrearsi più. Ti assicuro che indietro non si torna.
se non stai più bene con te stesso, non ti riconosci in quello che fai, nessuno ti capisce più di me. Provengo da 9 anni di matrimonio.
Se hai qualche inquietudine, comprensibile in fondo, non la cercare nelle facili evasioni.
Cerca dentro di te, ma fallo da solo.
Un augurio
Iris


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*x Kouros*

Ma tu cosa vuoi trovare in questa donna?
Cosa sei disposto a dare?
Sei sicuro di poter non essere scoperto?
Sei sicuro che lei stia lì ad aspettare la tua decisione?
Hai pensato di parlarne con tua moglie?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> già.
> ho appena indossato il mio sorriso di cartone.
> hai centrato in pieno.
> non volevo consigli. sbaglio da solo e parecchio. ma almeno non tiro dentro nessuno...
> ...


 
Grazie Kouros.

Io credo che poche domande ti siano state rivolte perchè quelle quelle poche te le sei formulate da solo..come le risposte.

Una curiosità ( tra le tante ) c'è.

Perchè "Lei"

Ma solo se te la senti di raccontar_la_ Kouros.


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Fino adadesso ho cazzeggiato.
> Ma ti dico una cosa molto seria. Fanne l'uso che vuoi.
> Pensaci non una , ma mille volte, prima di turbare la serenità, che oggi ti sembra monotona, dela tua vita.
> Il tradimento della fiducia all'interno di una coppia, interrompe un equilibrio che potrebbe non ricrearsi più. Ti assicuro che indietro non si torna.
> ...


 
lo sapevo.
ho letto qualche tuo post in altre discussioni...e non credevo affatto che passassi sull'argomento così...
grazie per le tue considerazioni...
fatto sta che come dicevo non è Lei a darmi il tormento... ma la consapevolezza che mai prima d'ora c'era stata lòa volontà di una Lei.
il problema è mio.
e anche la risposta è dentro di me.
solo che (per citare qualcuno che non ricordo chi sia) probabilmente è sbagliata.


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Grazie Kouros.
> 
> Io credo che poche domande ti siano state rivolte perchè quelle quelle poche te le sei formulate da solo..come le risposte.
> 
> ...


la bellezza risiede nel fatto che sei l'unica che lo ha sottolineato.
racconto volentieri.
Lei.
è una donna che mi assomiglia molto nel modo di vedere le cose.
ma ha idee completamente opposte su molti argomenti.
e le difende come grandi verità: si stima parecchio.
io adoro le persone che si stimano.
è assolutamente sensuale nelle movenze, nei tratti del viso, nell'irrequietezza di un caffè al bar...
ha talento in quello che fa.
è elegante.
Intrigante.
Decisa.
Concreta.
una semplice commistione di delicatezza e forza.
è di una bellezza ...comune a molte... ma allegra, colorata.
è bastato poco... riesce ad essere compenetrante.
e giuro che ho la netta sensazione che a letto s'andrebbe troppo d'accordo...
possiede la capacità di raccontarsi ascoltando... rara bellezza in un essere umano... è semplice e complessa allo stesso tempo.
insomma Lei è Lei per quello che rappresenta...
ossia la prima donna dopo tanti anni che mi fa pensare, divertire, eccitare e sognare.
Lei potrebbe essere lei domani e dopodomani un semplice dolce ricordo.
ora è Lei. perchè è capace di accarezzarmi l'anima.
mi fa "sentire" la voglia di stare insieme... e non mi chiama mai. rispetta la mia condizione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Accipicchia...*

perdirindindina...sei cotto!


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> perdirindindina...sei cotto!


e hai anche riperto un mio rimpianto! e ora che si fa ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cflFAgNvOuU


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> perdirindindina...sei cotto!


non so.
so però che tutto ciò che ho scritto lo sento come fuoco nelle vene.
so anche che mia moglie la vedevo esattamente così.
so che sono totalemnet incapace di inventare bugie e sotterfugi.
so che tradendo non vivrei nè l'una nè l'altra nell'unico modo in cui sono capace.
ossia davvero.
che bordello.
ed il problema non è l'infatuazione per Lei.
è il fatto che dopo dieci anni di matrimonio esista, o quantomeno si manifesti attraverso i miei desideri,  la realtà che vi sto descrivendo...
insomma non so se ho deciso di tornare me stesso dopo anni di "pseudonormalità" o sto solo provando a fare due passi dietro un angolo nascosto del mio cuore.


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> e hai anche riperto un mio rimpianto! e ora che si fa ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cflFAgNvOuU


 
scusa che cos'è che ho riaperto...un tuo rimpianto?
non ho capito...
mi spieghi meglio?


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*o.t.*



kouros ha detto:


> e anche la risposta è dentro di me.
> solo che (per citare qualcuno che non ricordo chi sia) probabilmente è sbagliata.


E' Quelo. 

C'è grossa crisi..   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMS6vCTgOWk


Scusa.. non potevo resistere..


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' Quelo.
> 
> C'è grossa crisi.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMS6vCTgOWk
> 
> ...


 
no, non resistere.
soprattutto se ci pigli.
fa piacere.


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> scusa che cos'è che ho riaperto...un tuo rimpianto?
> non ho capito...
> mi spieghi meglio?


è acqua passata. ero nella tua stessa situazione, ma dall'altra parte: avrei potuto essere la tua lei, ma non ho creduto a lui che ... parlava come te. non gli ho creduto solo perché era sposato.
comunque da allora non ho più provato una emozione per un uomo. 
per questo non so avere parole per te, se raccomandarti di essere saggio - come lo sono stata io allora - o ... 
e per questo leggere te - o bd - mi sconvolge sempre un po' ...


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' Quelo.
> 
> C'è grossa crisi.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMS6vCTgOWk
> 
> ...


 
vulvia bella, te stai a scatenà ...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> è acqua passata. ero nella tua stessa situazione, ma dall'altra parte: avrei potuto essere la tua lei, ma non ho creduto a lui che ... parlava come te. non gli ho creduto solo perché era sposato.
> comunque da allora non ho più provato una emozione per un uomo.
> per questo non so avere parole per te, se raccomandarti di essere saggio - come lo sono stata io allora - o ...
> e per questo leggere te - o bd - mi sconvolge sempre un po' ...


 
vabbè.
comunque per la tua domanda "e adesso che si fa?"
si aspetta.
io 
che prenda una direzione e qualunque essa sia prima o poi mia moglie cambierà la serratura.
tu 
che io dia la mia festa da ritrovato spaccanottieasydriverpeterpanguerrierofanciulloguasconeribelle...
cazzate.
ma se m'impegno mi vengono bene.


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> vabbè.
> comunque per la tua domanda "e adesso che si fa?"
> si aspetta.
> io
> ...


ricordati di invitare la lupa!!


----------



## Old zzzanzara (26 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Si! e per questo che mi sento bastardo più di tutto, hai esattamente ragione, Lupa. Quando maturi il pensiero di lasciare moglie e figli... non puoi tornare indietro. E' così; lo faccio per i miei figli, spero di riuscire a farlo anche per mia moglie (con cui scopo - del resto è molto bella - ma non faccio l'amore perchè quello lo facevo con l'altra). è come dici tu, io lo ammetto candidamente. vorrei dire: "sai ho trombato l'altra, ci sono stato da dio ma poi mi sono accorto che era molto meglio mia moglie...". no, non è così. cerco di trovare un senso giorno per giorno a ciò che avevo deciso di abbandonare .... nel fare ciò quando mi faccio la barba vorrei essere freddie kruger e sgozzarmi!!! cerco di essere il marito perfetto - cerco di guardarla come fosse la prima volta, ogni giorno- e un padre amorevole. ci provo con tutto me stesso. e se fallirò, se non la farò più felice, pazienza! saprò essere coerente e lasciare che mia moglie si rifaccia una vita lei ha tutti i diritti di essere felice con me o senza di me. un bacio anche a te Lupa, grosso grosso


 
Ma scusa Bn nn ricordo bene la tua storia, ma tua moglie è a conoscenza di questa tua storia extra-co???????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*mah...*



kouros ha detto:


> non so.
> so però che tutto ciò che ho scritto lo sento come fuoco nelle vene.
> so anche che mia moglie la vedevo esattamente così.
> so che sono totalemnet incapace di inventare bugie e sotterfugi.
> ...


Sono disillusa rispetto a quel che credevo fino a sei mesi fa ..il gioco non vale la candela ...ora credo che raramente qualcuno rinunci a un'emozione, anche molto meno forte di quella che provi tu, per non rischiare di mettere in perivolo quello che ha costruito ..poi magari (se è stato "fortunato" e non è successo il disastro) torna indietro e soffre e dice ..quanto mai! ...ma lo dice sempre *dopo 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*
​


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono disillusa rispetto a quel che credevo fino a sei mesi fa ..il gioco non vale la candela ...ora credo che raramente qualcuno rinunci a un'emozione, anche molto meno forte di quella che provi tu, per non rischiare di mettere in perivolo quello che ha costruito ..poi magari (se è stato "fortunato" e non è successo il disastro) torna indietro e soffre e dice ..quanto mai! ...ma lo dice sempre *dopo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io c'ho rinunciato! e riconoscetemelo su ... su ...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono disillusa rispetto a quel che credevo fino a sei mesi fa ..il gioco non vale la candela ...ora credo che raramente qualcuno rinunci a un'emozione, anche molto meno forte di quella che provi tu, per non rischiare di mettere in perivolo quello che ha costruito ..poi magari (se è stato "fortunato" e non è successo il disastro) torna indietro e soffre e dice ..quanto mai! ...ma lo dice sempre *dopo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se sei disillusa vuol dire che hai esperienza in merito.
io sto solo cercando di evitare che qualcosa mi costringa a dover affrontare il vero problema.
ossia me stesso.
non nasco demente. ma se finisco nel letto di Lei il disastro succederà per forza di cose... quindi...
devo solo capire fino a che punto sono pronto ad ammettere di aver fallito.
wow.
continuo a non trovare più la mia birra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*rinuncia...*



grace ha detto:


> io c'ho rinunciato! e riconoscetemelo su ... su ...


...già rinuncia ..sa di rimpianto...
...e pensi di aver fatto bene? O di esserti privata di gioie per qualcosa/qualcuno che non lo meritava? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> non so se ho deciso di tornare me stesso dopo anni di "pseudonormalità"


Mi colpisce molto questa frase, insieme all'affermazione che hai fatto all'inizio del tuo thread circa il "tradimento di te stesso".

E' un concetto che mi piacerebbe che tu sviscerassi meglio.

Mi pare che oggi questa sia una frase di moda.. o meglio, io la sento spesso. Molti tradiscono perchè altrimenti tradirebbero se stessi. Perfino Galimberti vede nel tradimento una sorta di emancipazione non soltanto dal partner ma anche da se stessi. 

In genere apprezzo il pensiero di Galimberti ma questa volta sono dubbiosa e il dubbio mi viene dal cuore: non mi piace emanciparmi a spese di qualcun altro. Soprattutto, che emancipazione è se si fonda sul sotterfugio, sulla menzogna. L'emancipazione si grida al mondo, non viene compiuta dando al partner l'illusione che nel frattempo niente di noi stia cambiando. 

Di te mi piace che tu riconosca la tua propria responsabilità e ti stia interrogando.

Ti lascio con questo:

Umberto Galimberti: Il tradimento perfetto 
Tratto da "D - La Repubblica delle Donne", 22 maggio 2004 

Se il tradimento non è solo un esercizio di sessualità a bassa definizione, io penso che abbia una sua dignità e soprattutto che non debba essere giudicato da figli adulti che, nel condannarlo, pensano di più alla loro quiete perduta che al percorso anche drammatico in cui chiunque di noi, a un certo punto della sua vita, può venirsi a trovare. Tradire un amore, tradire un amico, tradire un'idea, tradire un partito, tradire persino la patria significa infatti svincolarsi da un'appartenenza e creare uno spazio di identità non protetta da alcun rapporto fiduciario, e quindi in un certo senso più autentica e vera. Nasciamo infatti nella fiducia che qualcuno ci nutra e ci ami, ma possiamo crescere e diventare noi stessi solo se usciamo da questa fiducia, se non ne restiamo prigionieri, se a coloro che per primi ci hanno amato e a tutti quelli che dopo di loro sono venuti, un giorno sappiamo dire: "Non sono come tu mi vuoi". C'è infatti in ogni amore, da quello dei genitori, dei mariti, delle mogli, degli amici, degli amanti a quello delle idee e delle cause che abbiamo sposato, una forma di possesso che arresta la nostra crescita e costringe la nostra identità a costituirsi solo all'interno di quel recinto che è la fedeltà che non dobbiamo tradire. Ma in ogni fedeltà che non conosce il tradimento e neppure ne ipotizza la possibilità c'è troppa infanzia, troppa ingenuità, troppa paura di vivere con le sole nostre forze, troppa incapacità di amare se appena si annuncia un profilo d'ombra. Eppure senza questo profilo d'ombra, quella che puerilmente chiamano "fedeltà" è l'incapacità di abbandonare lidi protetti, di uscire a briglia sciolta e a proprio rischio verso le regioni sconosciute della vita che si offrono solo a quanti sanno dire per davvero "addio". E in ogni addio c'è lo stigma del tradimento e insieme dell'emancipazione. C'è il lato oscuro della fedeltà che però è anche ciò che le conferisce il suo significato e che la rende possibile. Fedeltà e tradimento devono infatti l'una all'altro la densità del loro essere che emancipa non solo il traditore ma anche il tradito, risvegliando l'un l'altro dal loro sonno e dalla loro pigrizia emancipativa impropriamente scambiata per "amore". Gioco di prestigio di parole per confondere le carte e barare al gioco della vita. Il traditore di solito queste cose le sa, meno il tradito che, quando non si rifugia nella vendetta, nel cinismo, nella negazione o nella scelta paranoide, finisce per consegnarsi a quel tradimento di sé che è la svalutazione di se stesso per non essere più amato dall'altro, senza così accorgersi che allora, nel tempo della fedeltà, la sua identità era solo un dono dell'altro. Tradendolo l'altro lo consegna a se stesso, e niente impedisce di dire a tutti coloro che si sentono traditi che forse un giorno hanno scelto chi li avrebbe traditi per poter incontrare se stessi, come un giorno Gesù scelse Giuda per incontrare il suo destino. Sembra infatti che la legge della vita sia scritta più nel segno del tradimento che in quello della fedeltà, forse perché la vita preferisce di più chi ha incontrato se stesso e sa chi davvero è, rispetto a chi ha evitato di farlo per stare rannicchiato in un'area protetta dove il camuffamento dei nomi fa chiamare fedeltà e amore quello che in realtà è insicurezza o addirittura rifiuto di sapere chi davvero si è, per il terrore di incontrare se stessi, un giorno almeno, prima di morire, con il rischio di non essere mai davvero nati.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*

Usi le stesse parole che un uomo diverso da mio marito ha usato per me.
E' durata 5 mesi. Non si torna indietro.
Credeva, forse sinceramente, che fossi la donna della sua vita.
Usava le stesse parole...io ero unica, bellissima, intelligente ...Eravamo una cosa sola.
E' durata 5 mesi. 
Pensaci. Che interesse ho a mentirti?



kouros ha detto:


> la bellezza risiede nel fatto che sei l'unica che lo ha sottolineato.
> racconto volentieri.
> Lei.
> è una donna che mi assomiglia molto nel modo di vedere le cose.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*non capisco...*



kouros ha detto:


> se sei disillusa vuol dire che hai esperienza in merito.
> io sto solo cercando di evitare che qualcosa mi costringa a dover affrontare il vero problema.
> ossia me stesso.
> non nasco demente. ma se finisco nel letto di Lei il disastro succederà per forza di cose... quindi...
> ...


Questo non l'ho capito..ma tu hai/avevi una visione romantica del matrimonio che ti fa pensare che se provi emozioni al di fuori hai fallito?
Forse hai fallito nel pensarti non umano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Ma scusa Bn nn ricordo bene la tua storia, ma tua moglie è a conoscenza di questa tua storia extra-co???????????


assolutamente no, non sa nulla


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

*non ho mai rinunciato*

alle emozioni non ho mai rinunciato. ho sempre vissuto a mille, con mio marito, con chi è venuto dopo..Ma si paga il prezzo di tutto.


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...già rinuncia ..sa di rimpianto...​
> ...e pensi di aver fatto bene? O di esserti privata di gioie per qualcosa/qualcuno che non lo meritava?


già ... perché l'ho fatto? sarebbe pura ipocrisia dire che l'ho fatto per lei, per la moglie. alle bimbe invece ho pensato, molto, molto. ma principalmente l'ho fatto per me, per evitarmi sofferenze che presagivo. sia che lui fosse davvero innamorato, sia che lui mi volesse solo scopare. è stata una rinuncia la mia perché lui mi ha fatto sentire come nessuno mai. 
in ogni caso quello che non va tra loro due, tra marito e moglie, non l'ho certo cambiato io, né con la mia comparsa né con la mia rinuncia. 
perché c'è qualcosa che di sicuro non va in un matrimonio, se un uomo si distrugge dietro un'altra per due anni, senza ottenere che due chiacchiere (a volte anche arrabbiate) in cambio.


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi colpisce molto questa frase, insieme all'affermazione che hai fatto all'inizio del tuo thread circa il "tradimento di te stesso".
> 
> E' un concetto che mi piacerebbe che tu sviscerassi meglio.
> 
> ...


beh... vedi...
Galimberti può anche essere messo in discussione a causa delle proprie sensibili ed opportune intuizioni o esperienze...

e se vogliamo condivido il tuo dubbio in questo pensiero.

avrai notato che non faccio questione della mia infatuazione per Lei. faccio questione della mia volontà appena manifestatasi nella sua crudezza (e non solo in bagno mentre mi faccio la barba da due o tre anni) sottoforma di nuove necessità.
 non sono fisicamente in grado di infilarmi nel letto che vivo da dieci anni con addosso il sapore di un'altra donna. 
per cui: m'innamoro o provo ad innamorarmi a causa della mia volontà di "manifestare" di nuovo me stesso...
che non solo ho già avuto modo d'incontrare spesse volte ma CON IL QUALE SONO DA SEMPRE ABITUATO A PARLARE PIUTTOSTO CHIARO.
scusa il maiuscolo ho premuto per sbaglio il Caps e non ho voglia di riscrivere.
impossibile esplicitare me stesso ad oggi, i miei desideri, le mie necessità, i miei sogni senza cambiare... o facendo finta di non essere cambiato agli occhi di chi mi conosce a fondo.
e poi.
i figli.
unico e persistente baluardo a difesa del mio piccolo castello.
la loro stima futura.
il loro crescere sereni.
perdono me stesso per tutte le volte che nego me stesso a me stesso.
e probabilmente continuerò a farlo.
non lo so.
più vado avanti e meno credo che sia giusto darmi un'altra possibilità.


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> già ... perché l'ho fatto? sarebbe pura ipocrisia dire che l'ho fatto per lei, per la moglie. alle bimbe invece ho pensato, molto, molto. ma principalmente l'ho fatto per me, per evitarmi sofferenze che presagivo. sia che lui fosse davvero innamorato, sia che lui mi volesse solo scopare. è stata una rinuncia la mia perché lui mi ha fatto sentire come nessuno mai.
> in ogni caso quello che non va tra loro due, tra marito e moglie, non l'ho certo cambiato io, né con la mia comparsa né con la mia rinuncia.
> perché c'è qualcosa che di sicuro non va in un matrimonio, se un uomo si distrugge dietro un'altra per due anni, senza ottenere che due chiacchiere (a volte anche arrabbiate) in cambio.


 
permettimi di partecipare al tuo rimpianto.
perchè le stesse tue parole Lei me le ha dette venerdì quando non sono voluto entrare nel suo mondo in maniera definitiva.
però mi ha detto. ti aspetto.
che razza strana siamo.
uomini, donne...
realtà così dissimili e fragili. ma complementari.
e guai... ad incontrare l'angolo mancante. dopo averne scelto un altro.
chissà come si sente lui adesso.
chissà come vive.
chissà come vivrò.


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> beh... vedi...
> Galimberti può anche essere messo in discussione a causa delle proprie sensibili ed opportune intuizioni o esperienze...
> 
> e se vogliamo condivido il tuo dubbio in questo pensiero.
> ...


continui a rigirare il coltello ... 
tieni questa canzone, ascoltala: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbPZW6RD0lM


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2007)

*cosa...*



kouros ha detto:


> permettimi di partecipare al tuo rimpianto.
> perchè le stesse tue parole Lei me le ha dette venerdì quando non sono voluto entrare nel suo mondo in maniera definitiva.
> *però mi ha detto. ti aspetto.*
> che razza strana siamo.
> ...


Cosa potrebbe accadere per farti prendere una decisione?
Cosa potrebbe fare tua moglie (ignara)?
Cosa potrebbe fare lei..l'altra?




​


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*



> più vado avanti e meno credo che sia giusto darmi un'altra possibilità.


 
Ti sto leggendo con massima attenzione , quoto questa perchè ti chiedo : quale possibilità Kouros, quella di tornare ad amare come dieci anni fa...


quella di fare quelle scelte che non hai fatto allora per amore...


Quale è questa possibilità che sai di doverti ancora negare..


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*

.


> perdono me stesso per tutte le volte che nego me stesso a me stesso.
> e probabilmente continuerò a farlo.
> non lo so.
> più vado avanti e meno credo che sia giusto darmi un'altra possibilità.


[/QUOTE]


ecco .. è a questa frase intera che mi riferivo, sembra esserci di piu' di questo amore che ti stai negando , almeno per ora.


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> *e guai... ad incontrare l'angolo mancante. dopo averne scelto un altro*.
> chissà come si sente lui adesso.
> chissà come vive.
> chissà come vivrò.


sono dolori, sì ...


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa potrebbe accadere per farti prendere una decisione?​
> Cosa potrebbe fare tua moglie (ignara)?​
> Cosa potrebbe fare lei..l'altra?​


è qui sta il bello.
nulla.
potenzialmente hanno già fatto entrambe tutto ciò che potevano fare.
mia moglie mi ha dato dieci anni due figli e gioie e pensieri e scoperte e noia ed emozioni e beh tutto ciò che un'amante, una sorella, un'amica ed una moglie possono dare ad un uomo.
Lei mi ha dato in pochi mesi un nuovo indizio nello scoprire che esistono ancora i "wuff" allo stomaco, le telefonate kilometriche, la solitudine che ti rigenera e la solitudine che ti strappa l'anima a rasoiate, la necessità di un corpo caldo appiccicato al tuo, la voglia di uno sguardo come se si guardasse la cosa più bella del mondo...
insomma non molto di più di quello che era l'inizio della mia storia...
di quello che è l'inizio di qualsiasi storia.

non possono fare più nulla loro.
 mia moglie non recupererà mai quello che era. perchè continua ad esserlo in un modo meno effervescente... meno appagante per uno che ha sete d'emozioni... ma, sinceramente, non posso chiederle molto altro... non me lo deve e non so se sarebbe capace di rimnettersi in discussione.

Lei. che può fare di più che dirmi che vuole me. adesso.  che è disposta ad aspettare una mia serenità. che il futuro sarà prima o poi oggi e che allora cio si penserà...
boh...
 continuo ad essere convinto che il problema risiede in me stesso.
accontentarsi del ruolo del buon marito e buon padre.
ma essere intimamente deluso.
o dare libero sfogo alla mia voglia di Libertà (in un post precedente la definisco) e vivere ai margini della vita dei miei figli?
boh
ariboh
ca va sans dire... una questione spinosa.


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .


 
ecco .. è a questa frase intera che mi riferivo, sembra esserci di piu' di questo amore che ti stai negando , almeno per ora.[/quote]


verissimo.
molto di più.
tutto ciò che sarei se non fossi papà, tarzan, superman, duffy duck e paperino.
 sono un fottutissimo eroe per coloro che bevono dalle mie parole. dal mio essere come sono.
ed un fottutissimo imbecille per me stesso.
c'è in gioco la voglia di due mesi a fare un coast to coast in moto che sono vent'anni che lo prometto a me stesso.
la voglia di riprendere la conoscenza di luoghi e paesi e genti che desidero conoscere e che non ho mai visto.
c'è la voglia di fare le quattro del mattino a scopare come un pazzo e poi uscire a prendere i cornetti ... solo per ricominciare con la marmellata dietro alle ginocchia.
c'è la voglia di lavorare solo per me stesso.
c'è una voglia irrefrenabile di Libertà.
e d'amore. e carezze. e parole fitte come se piovesse.

il casino è che fino a qualche anno fa volevo condividere queste cose con mia moglie. e sognavamo insieme di tornare a farle.
il suo fuoco si è spento nel quotidiano.
provo da tempo a riaccenderlo.
non ci riesco.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*a kouros e tutti*



> non possono fare più nulla loro.
> mia moglie non recupererà mai quello che era. perchè continua ad esserlo in un modo meno effervescente... meno appagante per uno che ha sete d'emozioni... ma, sinceramente, non posso chiederle molto altro... non me lo deve e non so se sarebbe capace di rimnettersi in discussione.


 
ve lo dovreste invece..eccomme...è diritto di entrambi...e dovere di entrambi di conseguenza rimettervi in discussione.


questo prescindendo dalla presenza di questa donna nuova nella tua vita.

domani sarò piu' lucida per argomentarti Kouros.


un bacio a te e a tutte le altre bimbe care.


notte  serena a tutti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2007)

*...*




kouros ha detto:


> ecco .. è a questa frase intera che mi riferivo, sembra esserci di piu' di questo amore che ti stai negando , almeno per ora.


 


verissimo.​
molto di più.​
tutto ciò che sarei se non fossi papà, tarzan, superman, duffy duck e paperino.​
sono un fottutissimo eroe per coloro che bevono dalle mie parole. dal mio essere come sono.​
ed un fottutissimo imbecille per me stesso.​
c'è in gioco la voglia di due mesi a fare un coast to coast in moto che sono vent'anni che lo prometto a me stesso.​
la voglia di riprendere la conoscenza di luoghi e paesi e genti che desidero conoscere e che non ho mai visto.​
c'è la voglia di fare le quattro del mattino a scopare come un pazzo e poi uscire a prendere i cornetti ... solo per ricominciare con la marmellata dietro alle ginocchia.​
c'è la voglia di lavorare solo per me stesso.​
c'è una voglia irrefrenabile di Libertà.​
e d'amore. e carezze. e parole fitte come se piovesse.​ 

il casino è che* fino a qualche anno fa volevo condividere queste cose con mia moglie. e sognavamo insieme di tornare a farle.*​
*il suo fuoco si è spento nel quotidiano.*​
*provo da tempo a riaccenderlo.*​
*non ci riesco*.[/quote]​
Volevo risponderti che con tutte le riflessioni che hai fatto non potrai poi dire, come tutti, è capitato.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Ma mi sembra che un altro alibi lo stai costruendo..lei era spenta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ci credo che con due figli non abbia il fuoco del coast to coast... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


Buonanotte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ve lo dovreste invece..eccomme...è diritto di entrambi...e dovere di entrambi di conseguenza rimettervi in discussione.
> 
> 
> questo prescindendo dalla presenza di questa donna nuova nella tua vita.
> ...


 
io gliel'ho dovuto. non appena mi sono accorto di essere ad un bivio. 
e l'ho fatto.
con tutto me stesso che conoscevo.
sono solo un po' stanco di buttare parole e azioni nel vuoto della routine e della normalità di una vita "tranquilla".

hai ragione.
andiamo a fare un po' di chiacchiera con Morfeo...
'notte a tutti, a tutte, a chiunque abbia scritto, a chi leggerà, a chi giudica e a chi accetta, a chi si esprime e a chi riflette.
grazie.

e se Lei leggesse: io ho diritto ad addormentarmi una sera col sorriso. e svegliarmi con la musica di un soffio sulle labbra. ma forse non è questo il tempo. 
so solo che, se fosse, sarebbe con te. adesso.

kouros vi legge domani... 
un bacio


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Febbraio 2007)

Penso che tu ti sia distaccato da tua moglie perchè non le parli di te, dei tuoi desideri..... magari anche lei si sente oppressa da una vita che ha preso una piega ben definita.. soprattutto sembra che tu non *vi* dia una possibilità di cambiamento, di evoluzione in coppia. E' impossibile non evolvere nel tempo individualmente: sei cambiato tu e certamente è cambiata anche lei; il punto è che, forse per paura di fare il punto della situazione, state imboccando la via della progressiva estraneità. Se non lo affronti ora questo nodo, non si risolverà domani. E' solo un rimandare.


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

Volevo risponderti che con tutte le riflessioni che hai fatto non potrai poi dire, come tutti, è capitato.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Ma mi sembra che un altro alibi lo stai costruendo..lei era spenta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ci credo che con due figli non abbia il fuoco del coast to coast... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


Buonanotte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​[/quote]


Non sono tipo da dire... "è capitato" non per qualcosa di così importante.
sono il tipo da dire " è capitato perchè..."
e non è il coast to coast il problema... erano solo banali esempi.
interessi, idee, progetti, viaggi... sono solo le espressioni di quello che siamo.
io vorrei vivere. non esistere.
'notte


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso che tu ti sia distaccato da tua moglie perchè non le parli di te, dei tuoi desideri..... magari anche lei si sente oppressa da una vita che ha preso una piega ben definita.. soprattutto sembra che tu non *vi* dia una possibilità di cambiamento, di evoluzione in coppia. E' impossibile non evolvere nel tempo individualmente: sei cambiato tu e certamente è cambiata anche lei; il punto è che, forse per paura di fare il punto della situazione, state imboccato la via della progressiva estraneità. Se non lo affronti ora questo nodo, non si risolverà domani. E' solo un rimandare.


 
oh... le ho parlato tanto dei miei desideri. dei suoi desideri. dei nostri unici desideri.
di ciò che eravamo pronti a sacrificare e di ciò su cui non avremmo scommesso una (allora corrente) lira.

è solo che io continuerei la strada intrapresa a quel tempo. lei, oggi, ha più sicurezza in una vita relativa.
tutto qui.
e questo sì... non si risolverà. a meno che non cambi io. a meno che non cambi lei.
rimanderò se sarò capace di farlo.a quando le mie scelte faranno meno male a chi oggi perderebbe la quotidianità con papà.
non so.
o cambierò. o cambierà.
o darò spazio a questo nuovo intrigante sentimento...
quante variabili per definire la profonda incertezza di questo tempo.
boh.

ma non lo so...
sono stanco.
Vulvia sei molto "ficcante" nei tuoi post.
se avrai voglia ti leggerò e risponderò con piacere domani o più avanti.
grazie per le tue considerazioni.
'notte.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Febbraio 2007)

'Notte anche a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .. e a tutti gli altri..


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

buona notte a voi


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2007)

Kouros, mi son letto queste dodici pagine di appunti di vita, anzi di vite, perchè attraverso di te, molti altri han tirato fuori cose di se stessi/e che in mesi non avevano detto.

E' come una riflessione collettiva e volentieri mi associo.

Chiedevi qualche esperienza vissuta sulla propria pelle.
Qualche cosa potrò forse dirti e darti sotto questo punto di vista.
Tendo ad essere schematico in questi casi e quindi procederò per punti.
- Come prima cosa sappi che nel momento in cui deciderai di fare un simile passo, non tornerai indietro, ovvero quello che oggi pensi di non poter riuscire a fare (entrare nello stesso letto dove dorme tua moglie inconsapevole) lo potrai fare: ma questo non significa che sarà un sollievo;
- Le motivazioni che ti portano a questo son abbastanza comuni: la voglia di dar soddisfazione al proprio ego, spesso soffocato dalle priorità che sentiamo altre dal noi più intimo (che però è il nostro io più vero);
- Hai ragione, non è LEI la causa, ma sei tu o se proprio vuoi, siete VOI come coppia disallineata rispetto al progetto di vita comune; 
- Questo è abbastanza comune, è che spesso non si ha nè il tempo nè la voglia che l'altro/a si allinei al nostro passo o noi al loro. Ma come dicevo sopra dopo indietro non si torna perchè il passo accellera e di molto;
- Dovresti anche chiederti, come cartina di tornasole, come reagiresti a sapere tua moglie nella tua stessa situazione, dandoti però una risposta sincera: ti disturberebbe o ne resterei indifferente?
- I figli. Non è la quotidianità (e chiediti davvero che tipo di quotidianità dedichi davvero a loro) o il loro affetto che non verrà a mancare. Sarà se mai il dover confliggere fra scelte che ora valuti solo nei confronti della moglie: o TU o loro (in termini di priorità) come oggi è o TU o lei; perchè nel momento in cui poni te stesso al centro della tua attenzione, TUTTI e TUTTO verranno dopo ed inevitabilmente anche questo confliggerà con sensi di colpa, senso di inadeguatezza e nuovi pesi dai quali potresti pensare di esserti scaricato.

Questo è quello che riesco a partorire a quest'ora fonda.... domani magari me ne potrei pentire o rivederlo... o magari sottoscriverlo.
Ma sono io...sei tu invece che devi esprimere il tuo sentire davanti a questo scenario.


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

- Dovresti anche chiederti, come cartina di tornasole, come reagiresti a sapere tua moglie nella tua stessa situazione, dandoti però una risposta sincera: ti disturberebbe o ne resterei indifferente?
- I figli. Non è la quotidianità (e chiediti davvero che tipo di quotidianità dedichi davvero a loro) o il loro affetto che non verrà a mancare. Sarà se mai il dover confliggere fra scelte che ora valuti solo nei confronti della moglie: o TU o loro (in termini di priorità) come oggi è o TU o lei; perchè nel momento in cui poni te stesso al centro della tua attenzione, TUTTI e TUTTO verranno dopo ed inevitabilmente anche questo confliggerà con sensi di colpa, senso di inadeguatezza e nuovi pesi dai quali potresti pensare di esserti scaricato.

Questo è quello che riesco a partorire a quest'ora fonda.... domani magari me ne potrei pentire o rivederlo... o magari sottoscriverlo.
Ma sono io...sei tu invece che devi esprimere il tuo sentire davanti a questo scenario.






 [/quote]

Ciao Trottolino,
approfitto di questi dieci minuti e ti rispondo...
grazie per le tue considerazioni e per l'ammonimento...
la tua sintesi non è lontana dalla mia... ragion per cui, al momento "non decido" per il mio e altrui futuro. Mi interrogo.
e nel farlo prendono corpo le più disparate considerazioni e variabili sul tema...
lascio indicati solo gli ultimi due punti:
la moglie. 
se dovesse avere una "tentazione" come la mia... boh. in alcuni giorni addirittura me lo auguro (sai quanto sarebbe più facile e meschino dare a lei colpe e ricevere soluzioni su un piatto d'argento...) in alcuni giorni m'incazzerei come un cobra indiano... non so. riflessione.
I figli. 
Parto dal presupposto di essere un papà decente. molto decente. anzi... più che decente. e, permettimi, dissento completamente dal tuo modo di vedere le cose. La capacità di dare e ricevere affetto, il carattere, la determinazione, la loro capacità di discernere tra "giusto" e "sbagliato" collimano poco con la latitanza di un papà a metà...
e prima di me stesso, prima del mondo, vengono loro.
sono loro il vero problema nella difficile scelta se perseguire un me stesso vero e più Libero o continuare in questo patchwork di laconiche e sempre più diafane emozioni.
La forza per "non decidere" e sacrificare le mie aspirazioni me la dà solo il loro sorriso. che rimane genuino... perchè papà quando c'è... c'è!

cmq... grazie per le tue righe, ti assicuro lette con piacere ed apprezzate.
un saluto...
ci sentiamo in serata... ora scappo... altrimenti mi s'incasina pure il lavoro...
un abbraccio


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

Leggendo questa discussione e più in generale il forum, viene da riflettere sul nostro modo di concepire l'amore, il sesso, il progetto di vita comune.
Insomma, ci si sposa sempre (o quasi, tranne penose eccezioni) innamorati cotti. Si compra casa, si fanno figli, si costruiscono legami. Poi...all'improvviso...crack!!!
L'altro non ci basta più. Gli vogliamo sempre bene, odiamo l'idea di farlo soffrire. Poi ci sono i bambini, che hanno bisogno di noi. E, non neghiamolo, anche noi abbiamo bisogno di loro.
E allora sorge il dubbio: che fare? Rinunciare a quella che ci sembra una felicità nuova, frizzante, coinvolgente..ai redivivi battiti di cuore, ai buchi nello stomaco, al piacere di sentire una nuova voce, di conoscere e esplorare un nuovo corpo, un nuovo cervello?

Oppure restare, accontentarsi del quotidiano, del conosciuto. Cercare qualche surrogato adrenalinico, darsi allo yoga, alla pittura, comprare un'altra casa, corsi di cucina, da sommelier... 

La terza via...le convergenze parallele...tradire, non essere ne carne ne pesce, imparare a mentire, a non guardarsi troppo allo specchio la mattina. Una donna dopo l'altra magari, perchè le emozioni vanno rinnovate. E perchè alla fine credo che il difficile sia scendere il primo gradino...fatto questo, arrivare in cantina e poi all'inferno è un attimo.

Non so. Forse quelle che vivono meglio sono le cosiddette "coppie aperte". Si sta insieme, ci si vuol bene, e quando capita ci si lancia in una botta di vita. Senza parlarne troppo all'altro, che tanto sa. Ma ci vuole un certo tipo di testa e forse un certo tipo di realismo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Febbraio 2007)

[


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> a te rispondo ancora...
> grazie per le considerazioni... "hai dei figli che meritano di avere un padre da stimare"
> ...da stimare...
> queste è la chiave del mio dubbio.
> ...


...caro, io appena terminato di fare la "seconda" per quasi un anno in una storia con un uomo che convive da 1 anno (la sua storia dura da 2 anni) ed era confuso sul suo rapporto...beh mentre stava con me, nonostante all'inizio avesse il dubbio di sapere come andasse a finire, ha chiesto a lei di sposarla...Adesso, come si può giustificare questa cosa?...Dici:"i motivi per cui sono sposato in qualche cosa sono veri ancora oggi"...beh io credo che la tua sia una situazione di crisi che non hai voglia di risolvere con lei e ti rifugi verso il cercare l'altro, hai bisogno di rivivivere emozioni vere...ma l'amore è anche rinuncia, sacrificio, non egoismo...Altrimenti facevi prima a vivere la tua vita da single incallito, chi te lo impediva???la soluzione sta prima nell'affrontare i tuoi problemi di coppia, riflettere!!!! parlandone anche con lei di questa tua insoddisfazione nel rapporto...Se poi di fatto tra di voi c'è una situazione di malessere, di litigi, di incompatibilità, di non amore sarei la prima a dirti è giusto che vivi la tua vita da separato...ma devi lottare prima perchè ciò non avvenga...Cosa ti servirebbe mentire a tua moglie, dove andrebbe la tua dignità di uomo, cosa penserebbero i tuoi figli???io proverei schifo per un padre che mentisse a mia madre, odio, disprezzo...ma capire un padre che non è felice con la madre, che lotta per risolvere i problemi di coppia e se non si trova soluzione ci si separa...ma la menzogna cosa porta??'sofferenza per tua moglie nel caso la lasciassi, odio da parte dei tuoi figli, disistima e vigliaccheria da parte di te stesso...Se poi illudessi l'altra e la lasciassi per restare con tua moglie, ci sarebbe cmq un'altra donna a soffrire tanto, quanto me adesso...Ci sarebbe sempre qualcuno o più a soffrire...anche tu stesso nel caso lasciassi tua moglie o l'amante....Rifletti prima di agire...pensa con la testa, non con altri membri...


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*diversità inesistente.......*

Ho letto con calma tutti i tuoi post e le risposte, e man mano che si susseguivano diventavano più interessanti, fino ad un punto in cui erano le stesse cose solo dette in modo diverso, elaborate ma concettualmente ritornati al tuo post iniziale che, alla fine è ancora quello che conta nonostante tutto il seguito che ne è venuto.
Il fatto che tu abbia 40 anni conta non per l'età in sè ma perchè oggi sei entrato in crisi; la routine è una realtà con cui tutti dobbiamo confrontarci e la differenza la facciamo noi, non è l'abitudine nostra padrona ma l'adagiarcisi; tua moglie è una persona che vista dal di fuori può essere altrettanto appetibile dell'altra; la possibilità che tu segua questa via è altissima, ma anche che tu venga scoperto, nessuno è al sicuro ed una volta beccato vedrai come sarà difficile godere delle effervescenze del tuo "rapporto" se in casa sei agli inferi; parlare con tua moglie sarebbe la strada percorribile perchè prima di parlare di questa sbandata (perchè questa è) il discutere sulle variazioni che esistono in un matrimonio durante la sua percorrenza dimostrerebbe solo che il dialogo ha ragione delle gonadi. 
Parliamo delle qualità perfette della signora in questione, una vera etèra, peccato che se fosse davvero intelligente come le descrivi non direbbe mai la frase "non ho mire" circa il tuo matrimoniuo, perdonami ma la vedo in due modi, il primo che le basta scoparti, e il secondo che non si spreca per uno come te che saresti uno dei tanti, quindi intelligenza e fair play zero! Sia chiaro io non sto a fare arzigogoli ed elucubrazioni, ne hai avute per dieci pagine, mi pare bastino e credo che tornare a bomba ai fatti sia la cosa più saggia.
Passiamo a te............... ma davvero credi che siccome hai queste pulsioni, siano questi frangenti e questa donna a scatenarli........... sbagliato, è il momentio, oggi hai questa necessità che è solo provare ancora certe sensazioni e certe emozioni quindi la signora in questione è solo al posto giusto al momento giusto, fosse capitato un anno fa o fra un anno, c'era un'altra di cui avresti deto le stesse cose! Tu sei innamorato e infatuato di quello che le tue pulsioni ti fanno provare perchè è da tempo che sono sopite, la famosa frase innamorato dell'amore è applicabile, anche se è ovvio che tu sei particolarmente debole verso questa donna perchè è della qualità perfetta per queste situazioni, le piace scirazzare per letti altrui, non cerca nulla di vincolante (figuriamoci) e offre perfino la sensazione che non metterà in pericolo il tuo matrimonio perchè, bontà sua, non ha progetti.............. perfetta per una defezione!!!
Non la farò tanto lunga ulteriormente ma se hai un po' di tempo vatti a leggere la storia di un utente del forum, un certo Lancillotto, ha delle similitudine con quello che provi tu, non nei fatti ma nelle sensazioni, potrebbe servirti anche solo come confronto. Lui il fosso l'ha saltato e sono alcuni anni che si sta facendo domande e vive in bilico; la sua amante è ormai vista per quello che è stata, funzionale alla situazione, con la moglie ancora adesso ha problemi perchè credeva di gestire la cosa senza pasticci ed invece si è infilato in un casino dietro l'altro e..........il triangolo era fra persone intelligenti!!!
L'intelligenza in queste cose ha una difficoltà oggettiva, le emozioni, i sentimenti e le pulsioni che la rendono un materiale eccezionale in mano a persone che sono temporaneamente "instupidite"!
Ultima chiosa una donna veramente intelligente si realizza in un rapporto vero e profondo, non con la disponibilità alle avventure o facendo la donna emancipata quando è solo di facili costumi; anzi per questo concetto leggiti la mia firma in calce, è frutto di molti e molti post scritti e letti in questo forum.
Ecco il perchè il mio titolo, le tue diversità sono inesistenti, hai una situazione assolutamente di routine, esattamente come consideri il tuo matrimonio e se quello che vuoi sapere è se tradirai...............è fortemente possibile ma parlo dell'aspetto concreto, perchè quello mentale e psicologico è già in atto.
Solo un dialogo aperto ed un confronto onesto con tua moglie può creare una trincea in questa battaglia...... la tua non è una conquista, è solo un salto nella terra di nessuno e rischi il fuoco sia nemico che amico e stai in campana nell'ascolto di chi ti ha detto che puoi andare avanti, si tratta di persone che hanno fatto del tradimentio una componente della loro unione............... ma sia chiaro, sei tu che devi decidere che matrimonio vuoi da ora in avanti, o almeno fino a quando se sari scoperto non lo deciderà tua moglie.
Un vero stratega queste cose le analizza prima......... perfino Machiavelli lo faceva, e non per scrupolo di coscienza ma per vera ed assodata INTELLIGENZA!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

C'è una grande opera che mi torna in mente leggendo e scrivendo qui sopra: Amore e Psiche.
Canova rappresenta Amore e Psiche giacenti nell'istante che precede il bacio. Psiche ha le braccia sollevate e avvicina alla sua testa la testa di Eros Amore, le labbra semiaperte per il desiderio. Eros con una mano le sostiene la testa, con l'altra le cinge il seno e stringe con dolcezza la sua piccola mammella. Il corpo di Psiche è languidamente abbandonato, quello di Eros è teso e le due ali erette danno il senso della passione che lo domina; la luce scivola sulle curve lisce e perfette e l'intreccio dei volumi suggerisce lo struggimento dell'attesa.
"Amore e Psiche giacenti" è una celebrazione dell'amore, e del desiderio non soddisfatto. I due amanti sono fissati eternamente in un bacio non dato, mentre si sfiorano, e proprio per questo la loro passione è destinata a non spegnersi, a durare in eterno, perché ancora piena di promesse e di aspettative...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ecco .. è a questa frase intera che mi riferivo, sembra esserci di piu' di questo amore che ti stai negando , almeno per ora.


 
verissimo.
molto di più.
tutto ciò che sarei se non fossi papà, tarzan, superman, duffy duck e paperino.
sono un fottutissimo eroe per coloro che bevono dalle mie parole. dal mio essere come sono.
ed un fottutissimo imbecille per me stesso.
c'è in gioco la voglia di due mesi a fare un coast to coast in moto che sono vent'anni che lo prometto a me stesso.
la voglia di riprendere la conoscenza di luoghi e paesi e genti che desidero conoscere e che non ho mai visto.
c'è la voglia di fare le quattro del mattino a scopare come un pazzo e poi uscire a prendere i cornetti ... solo per ricominciare con la marmellata dietro alle ginocchia.
c'è la voglia di lavorare solo per me stesso.
c'è una voglia irrefrenabile di Libertà.
e d'amore. e carezze. e parole fitte come se piovesse.

il casino è che fino a qualche anno fa volevo condividere queste cose con mia moglie. e sognavamo insieme di tornare a farle.
il suo fuoco si è spento nel quotidiano.
provo da tempo a riaccenderlo.
non ci riesco.[/quote]

se non fossi qui .... dall'altra parte dello schermo, kouros, direi che quelle parole lo ho scritte io anche io ho fatto le stesso, quanta passione quanto desiderio ... che sensazioni incredibili;  ho una danata voglia di rivivere tutto questo. mi permetto solo di dirti una cosa se oltrepassi un certo confine - in termini di intimita con una persona e non mi riferisco al sesso, sterile e meccanico, ma a qualche cosa di ben più forte - riaccedere quel fuoco diventa davvero molto difficile. Con pazienza e perizia ci possiamo provare ma ...... non è detto che ci si riesca e io per il momento non ci sono ancora riuscito. ma il mio obiettivo non è più tanto ambizioso, vorrei un giorno, anche lontano, fare una passeggiata con lei in un grande prato in montagna, mano nella mano, guardarla negli occhi, sorridere e sentire dentro che sono sereno..... un caro saluto 

bastaro dentro


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Febbraio 2007)

[_quote=moltimodi;34225]*Insomma, ci si sposa sempre* (o quasi, tranne penose eccezioni) *innamorati cotti*. Si compra casa, si fanno figli, si costruiscono legami. Poi...all'improvviso...crack!!!_
_L'altro non ci basta più. Gli vogliamo sempre bene, odiamo l'idea di farlo soffrire. Poi ci sono i bambini, che hanno bisogno di noi. E, non neghiamolo, anche noi abbiamo bisogno di loro.quote]_

moltimodi, come te lo spieghi il mio caso?chi decide di sposarsi mentre ha una relazione intensa con un'altra donna???


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Io vorrei sapere cosa sono quei robi verdi qua sopra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi, per ora, mi viene in mente solo questo (e non è poco):

_Non ho mai tradito la mia giovinezza_
_perché la vita si alimenta di poco_
_non dura eterna_
_come le lampade di sacrestia_

_non ho mai tradito la mia giovinezza_
_nemmeno una volta in vita mia_

_E non riconosco nessuno_
_non mi ricordo di un giorno_
_solo un passato pieno di donne_
_un cimitero dei cani_
_la casa dei sentimenti arredati_
_dei sentimenti adornati_
_dei sentimenti armati_

_Non ho mai tradito la mia giovinezza_
_non devo provare la mia innocenza_
_sono colpevole d'aver nutrito_
_l'amore e altre deviazioni_
_come la malinconia_
_come la nostalgia_

_La prima volta che mi sono innamorato_
_era una donna conosciuta in sogno_
_e dopo è sempre stato così_
_in fondo è tutto nei vestiti alla moda_
_e sulle labbra dell'avvenire_
_in fondo è tutto lì_

_Ci vuole un anno e ci vuole un giorno_
_confidare nel silenzio_
_e nella condizione umana_
_badare alla casa_
_e alla pioggia di stravento_
_come un uomo vestito da uomo fa_

_È il giornale dei tempi_
_un bacio distratto_
_la sola cura_
_per chi ha origliato l'amore_
_chi ha conosciuto tutte le braccia_
_e tutte le ha perdute_
_e tutte le ha perdute_
_e tutte le ha perdute_

_Strofinando un pianoforte_
_si incontra il mondo dei vincitori, sì_
_dei miei ricordi sarai l'ultimo a svanire_
_perché ho sete e fame_
_è sempre stato così_

_In fondo è tutto nei vestiti alla moda_
_e sulle labbra dell'avvenire_
_in fondo è tutto lì_

_(I.F.)_

Siete logorroici.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> [_quote=moltimodi;34225]*Insomma, ci si sposa sempre* (o quasi, tranne penose eccezioni) *innamorati cotti*. Si compra casa, si fanno figli, si costruiscono legami. Poi...all'improvviso...crack!!!_
> _L'altro non ci basta più. Gli vogliamo sempre bene, odiamo l'idea di farlo soffrire. Poi ci sono i bambini, che hanno bisogno di noi. E, non neghiamolo, anche noi abbiamo bisogno di loro.quote]_
> 
> moltimodi, come te lo spieghi il mio caso?chi decide di sposarsi mentre ha una relazione intensa con un'altra donna???


Che ti è capitato un povero stronzo sfigato! Scusa la franchezza, cara clessidra. Ma credo che dentro te, tu sappia perfettamente che c'è di meglio in giro che ti aspetta.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che ti è capitato un povero stronzo sfigato! Scusa la franchezza, cara clessidra. Ma credo che dentro te, tu sappia perfettamente che c'è di meglio in giro che ti aspetta.


figurati! ben venga la tua franchezza...credo che la tua definizione di lui gli caschi a pennello...


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Mah*

Posso portarvi con i piedi a terra solo per un attimo.................che le "rose che non colsi" e "il sabato del villaggio" e pure l'attesa eterna di amore e psiche siano ovviamente le fasi portanti del desiderio è un fatto, e nessuno dirà mai abbastanza che SI DESIDERA IL DESIDERIO più che l'oggetto che lo stimola, ma un esamino pratico della situazione non sarebbe il caso di farlo. Sono assolutamente d'accordpo che si vorrebbe sempre vivere come nelle vignette di Peynet o come nei desideri immortali dell'arte, ma il problema è che non è detto che quello che muove noi sia reciproco.
La frase classica riportata, è possibile che un uomo innamorato di una ne sposi un'altra....... perchè no dal momento che ha fatto del suo sentimento non la traccia primaria della sua vita? Chi pareva fosse disposto perfino a lasciare la moglie e casualmente si è trovato una che non era del parere, oggi si rende conto di come fosse avventata quella prospettiva. E' mai possibile che sia tanto osticl capire che ciò che ci infiamma oggi ci annoiertà domani.......... quindi o ci poniamo nella situazione che viviamo di sensazioni e di pulsioni, ma per favore lasciamo stare l'amore, vedi un Nadamas etc.... che non ci pensa neppure per sbaglio a lasciare la famiglia nonostante le innumerevoli avventure e storie avute (e sia chiaro non faccio questioni morali, è una sua scelta e tale resta) oppure ci mettiamo in discussione, matrimonio, figli e stato sociale ogni volta che vediamo lo spacco di una gonna o che "crediamo" di avere incontrato una via di mezzo fra madame Curie, Vittoria Colonna e Monica Bellucci (o chi ci piace)?????
Non mi stancherò mai di dire che la moglie insulsa di uno è l'amante stupefacente di altri e che chi non ha un uomo o una donna sua meglio farebbe a cercarsela senza fare il cuculo.......
Ultima cosa e non mi aspetto neppure che mi si risponda, come mai abbiamo tanta sagacia, tantao impegno e tanta volontà nell'analizare cosa ci succede e poi, regolarmente so cede all'impulso e ci si rende conto che per bene che sia andata il rusultato quasi sempre non valeva l'impresa? Perchè siamo così affetti da questa sdindrome di S.Tommaso e ci fidiamo tanto poco non della nostra fede ma del nostro buon senso?
Ultima cosa e poi finisco, pechè una volta che ci siamo infilati in situazioni senza sbocco e che arrivano a crearci malessere (accade sempre) poi ci lamentiamo se lui o lei non sio comportano come NOI ci aspettiamo? Forse perchè abbiamo posto in queste persone aspettaive che erano nostre e che non ci siamo preoccupati di verificare se erano condivise? In nome dell'amore a volte si fanno anche dei delitti, purtroppo, ma che si facciano una serie interminabile di stupidate, insulsaggini e proiezioni a spanne che se fossimo esterni alla relazione ci domenderemmo se siamo momentaneamente in stato di aberrazione mentale è un dato di fatto.
Torno al protagonista............... Kourus, ti faccio i migliori auguri per avere una visuale panoramica e matura del tuo stato attuale ma, senza troppe incognite, segui il tuo istinto e tempo qualche mese sarai qui a postare alla stregua di b.d., di lancillotto e di quanti altri sono arrivati al bilancio della loro contabilità sia di coppia che del triangolo.
Non è terrorismo sentimentale quello che suggerisco, ma solo lunga, comprovata e registrata esperienza di anni di forum come questo.
Tu sei nella fase di prurito e non grattarlo è difficilissimo, ma quando ti sei grattato per bene rischi un bubbone, un'irritazione, una crosta e che il segno resti anche quando è finito il prurito. Non mi risulta che in quel caso sia mai tornata integra la pelle se non dopo parecchio tempo............ ma se tu hai pazienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. - Ultima cosa, scusa se ho preferito un linguaggio corrente ed alla mano a riferimenti colti o letterari o peggio psicofilosofici, nello stadio in cui servono come una sedia a tre gambe, è sul concreto che devi andare perchè se ti fai solo le domande in entrata (tradisco o non tradisco) e non quelle in uscita e fai un errore tattico notevole, un buon generale prima aluta se valga la pena ingaggiare il confronto e poi si garantisce la ritirata in caso di sconfitta e tu non mi pare proprio abbia idee in merito, se credi che la conquista sarà una vittoria che costerà qualche perdita ma che ne varrà la pena, pensa che era quello che pensavano i comandanti che hanno ordinato l'attacco alla "hamburger hill", ma posso anche sbagliare, e comunque sei tu che rischi tutto.... ma per sicurezza te lo ripeto, proprio tutto e non sperare di non essere scoperto, lo pensano tutti


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso portarvi con i piedi a terra solo per un attimo.................che le "rose che non colsi" e "il sabato del villaggio" e pure l'attesa eterna di amore e psiche siano ovviamente le fasi portanti del desiderio è un fatto, e nessuno dirà mai abbastanza che SI DESIDERA IL DESIDERIO più che l'oggetto che lo stimola, ma un esamino pratico della situazione non sarebbe il caso di farlo. Sono assolutamente d'accordpo che si vorrebbe sempre vivere come nelle vignette di Peynet o come nei desideri immortali dell'arte, ma il problema è che non è detto che quello che muove noi sia reciproco.
> La frase classica riportata, è possibile che un uomo innamorato di una ne sposi un'altra....... perchè no dal momento che ha fatto del suo sentimento non la traccia primaria della sua vita? Chi pareva fosse disposto perfino a lasciare la moglie e casualmente si è trovato una che non era del parere, oggi si rende conto di come fosse avventata quella prospettiva. E' mai possibile che sia tanto osticl capire che ciò che ci infiamma oggi ci annoiertà domani.......... quindi o ci poniamo nella situazione che viviamo di sensazioni e di pulsioni, ma per favore lasciamo stare l'amore, vedi un Nadamas etc.... che non ci pensa neppure per sbaglio a lasciare la famiglia nonostante le innumerevoli avventure e storie avute (e sia chiaro non faccio questioni morali, è una sua scelta e tale resta) oppure ci mettiamo in discussione, matrimonio, figli e stato sociale ogni volta che vediamo lo spacco di una gonna o che "crediamo" di avere incontrato una via di mezzo fra madame Curie, Vittoria Colonna e Monica Bellucci (o chi ci piace)?????
> Non mi stancherò mai di dire che la moglie insulsa di uno è l'amante stupefacente di altri e che chi non ha un uomo o una donna sua meglio farebbe a cercarsela senza fare il cuculo.......
> Ultima cosa e non mi aspetto neppure che mi si risponda, come mai abbiamo tanta sagacia, tantao impegno e tanta volontà nell'analizare cosa ci succede e poi, regolarmente so cede all'impulso e ci si rende conto che per bene che sia andata il rusultato quasi sempre non valeva l'impresa? Perchè siamo così affetti da questa sdindrome di S.Tommaso e ci fidiamo tanto poco non della nostra fede ma del nostro buon senso?
> ...


 
FOrse lo sanno tutti, a tennis quando si fa una battuta senza che l'avversario possa intercettarla si dice che è un ACE. QUesto post è un ACE! kouros, siamo qui tutti a leccarci le ferite quando stamani mi sono alzato e guardavo mia moglie nel sonno, con una leggera sottoveste e tra me e me pensavo ..... ma pensa se una così mi facesse la corte..... sono andato a farmi la barba, pieno di tristezza e di rimpianto... caro Kouros, bastava così dannatamente poco.....

un caro saluto

bastardo (di merda) dentro


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Che palle.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che palle.


concordo... ma viene spontaneo.... star li rimuginare anche se alla fine non serve a nulla... perdonaci ... un bacio grosso

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> concordo... ma viene spontaneo.... star li rimuginare anche se alla fine non serve a nulla... perdonaci ... un bacio grosso
> 
> bastardo dentro


Minchia Biddì, ma con te cosa bisogna fare per farti alzare almeno un sopracciglio????
Sei inossidabile, inaffondabile, irreversibile.... che cazzo!!!

Ce la fai a non essere bastardo dentro per almeno cinque minuti???

Madonna buonina, che vita del cazzo!!!!

Ogni volta che leggo un tuo post sento nelle orecchie la Marcia del Camposanto!!!

Ciccio, scusa un pò, ma tu c'hai intenzione di vivere i prossimi 50 circa che ti toccano, in questo modo qua???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Maremma... biddì, un Porco Mondo! ogni tanto ti farebbe bene!!!


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minchia Biddì, ma con te cosa bisogna fare per farti alzare almeno un sopracciglio????
> Sei inossidabile, inaffondabile, irreversibile.... che cazzo!!!
> 
> Ce la fai a non essere bastardo dentro per almeno cinque minuti???
> ...


lupacchiò ... siamo in fase morna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbPZW6RD0lM
cerca di comprendere ...

però ti sto organizzando una festa ...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minchia Biddì, ma con te cosa bisogna fare per farti alzare almeno un sopracciglio????
> Sei inossidabile, inaffondabile, irreversibile.... che cazzo!!!
> 
> Ce la fai a non essere bastardo dentro per almeno cinque minuti???
> ...


no, Lupa li  vorrei vivere ben meglio, ci provo, credimi, ma non mi è come dire immediato.... e quando vado troppo sott'acqua mi stravolgo un pò.....

un bacio


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> lupacchiò ... siamo in fase morna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbPZW6RD0lM
> cerca di comprendere ...
> 
> però ti sto organizzando una festa ...


Eh eh... bello Cicio mio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(minchia com'era gonfio!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No no Grace, qua siamo proprio alla S.S. dei Naufragati...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Organizziamo una festa e a Biddì non lo invitiamo... che niente niente si diverte... sai poi come ci entra in crisi?


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh eh... bello Cicio mio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bidy si invita eccome: è un gran fico (occhi verdi, ..., ...)!


----------



## Old ameliafix (27 Febbraio 2007)

ho appena finito di leggermi queste 15 pagine ... devo dire che l'argomento è significante.

Da chi sta vivendo le cose dall'altra parte della barricata posso dirti, a parte i sofismi e le fini distinzioni filosofiche, che posso capire il tuo dilemma.

E' un dilemma che affronti ora e forse ... per sempre.

Concederti ad una vita di compromesso, non triste ma non felice, insomma una vita spesa per la gioia di altri (i figli in questo caso) o prendere le redini in mano e seguire la naturale inclinazione del tuo essere. Insomma banalmente altruismo o egoismo.

Ma vista dall'altra parte il mio consiglio può essere uno solo: parlane con tua moglie.

NOn per spronarla ne per ferirla ma per darle libertà di scelta. Potrebbe sorprenderti.

Potrebbe non voler vivere, nemmeno per i figli, una vita accanto a chi non prova più certi sentimenti.

Rinunciare a te stesso potrebbe non rivelarsi la scelta più saggia; accontentarsi magari un sacrificio non richiesto e soprattutto non apprezzato.

Se questa donna ti è stata accanto per 10 anni ed è la donna di cui ti sei innamorato e che hai sposato  non può essere di colpo diventata un'ottusa senza cervello e senza "comprendonio"; forse siete cambiati seguendo percorsi divergenti e ora non ci sono più punti d'incontro. Forse scoprirai che lei già da tempo si accontenta ... Forse ti potrà aiutare in questo percorso ... E anche se così non fosse almeno, quando avrai deciso che strada seguire, lei avrà capito ... Magari sarà felice ... Magari sarà incaxxata come una biscia ... Ma avrà capito e conserverà la stima se non per il marito, per l'uomo.


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che palle.


Si veramente...se per una storia di corna tutte 'ste sege mentali...
Fatelo e tacete!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*x Biddi e kouros e tutti coloro che si leccano o sputano sopra le ferite*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> FOrse lo sanno tutti, a tennis quando si fa una battuta senza che l'avversario possa intercettarla si dice che è un ACE. QUesto post è un ACE! kouros, siamo qui tutti a leccarci le ferite quando stamani mi sono alzato e guardavo mia moglie nel sonno, con una leggera sottoveste e tra me e me pensavo ..... ma pensa se una così mi facesse la corte..... sono andato a farmi la barba, pieno di tristezza e di rimpianto... caro Kouros, bastava così dannatamente poco.....
> 
> un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo (di merda) dentro


 
E invece io trovo che biddi ( ti riprego cambiati sto nik ...che lo vai pure rafforzando ogni giorno , oggi con la cacca ) abbia offerto a Kouros una ottima occasione per riflettere.

In quel _dannatamente poco c'è un sacco di roba._ Io credo che kouros non debba innanzi tutto dare per fallito un bel nulla. Dieci anni sono troppi per mandare in vacca tutta una faccenda di cui egli stesso per primo puo' denunciarne i limiti. 


Kouros, perchè sei cosi sicuro che tua moglie non avrebbe voglia di rimettere in discussione tutto?

ne hai parlato con lei?

Le hai espresso cosa desidereresti e cosa no? L'hai ascoltata al riguardo? hai scritto che sei certo che lei non avrebbe voglia di rimettere in discussione un bel niente, perchè ne sei cosi sicuro?

E' accaduto qualcosa?

Oppure non è accaduto un bel niente e vi siete fatti capitare tutto addosso senza parlarvi piu'? senza comunicare piu'.

magari anche lei prova le stesse identiche necessita tue e tu manco lo sai.


ieri ho taciuto oltrettutto una considerazione sulla Donna X e l'ho fatto perchè desideravo che prima tu scrivessi un qualcosa di piu' su di lei. Questa a mio parere non ha intenzione di investire un bel ciufolo di nullla. Vuole te e basta, una scopata e nessun progetto...diversamente si sarebbbe espressa in termini diversi.

e quanto mi ha colpito il fatto che per almeno tre volte tu abbia scritto che in tua moglie dieci anni fa avevi vissuto tutto quello che ora stai vivendo per questa nuova Donna.


cacchio Kouros! ma non ti rendi conto che se non abitasse in te questa considerazione solo allora potresti pensare che è davvero finita con lei.....certe cose non si sottolineano a caso, e per piu' volte oltretutto.

_Sarebbe bastato cosi poco ha scritto_ Biddi', ascoltalo, prova a non spezzarti le ossa prima di aver fatto un tentativo serio, coraggioso...mettendo per iscritto tutte le tue ambizioni con lei, tutte le cose perdute che necessitano di essere recuperate, tutte quelle parole fitte fitte come la pioggia dicevi, che non vi dite piu'.

mettila a sedere su una poltrona o intorno ad taviolo e parlale. come hai fatto con noi. ( ovviamente escludendo il pretesto femminile che porta un nome diverso da suo. )

Si, perchè questa nuova donna costituisce un pretesto per te stesso. 

Un pretesto che  sposta l'attenzione da quello che hai costruito e che è faticoso mantenere in piedi.

Trasforma questo pretesto in una occasione. tu attraverso di lei puoi rimettere in gioco tutte le tue pulsioni legittime, orientandole su un oggetto che hai amato, e che riconosci ancora. 

Scuotila.!!!..con le tue parole, che certo non ti mancano molto  bene sai adoperare, scrivile, parlale, stupiscila, svegliala ..ascoltala..ci devi provare, ci puoi provare, ve lo dovete.

dopo dieci anni ve lo dovete proprio.. lo devi a Te, e lo devi a Lei. lo dovete alla vostra storia, al vostro affetto, a tutto quello che avete costruito insieme.

Ora sei in tempo ...eccome se lo sei..ne vedo tutti imargini..


domani potresti non esserlo piu'...magari dopo esserti accorto che Madam X, altro che una prospettiva ben circoscritta non andava cercando.

lei da perdere non ha nulla..e sai che fatica sta facendo nel non cercarti quando sei in casa....questa a amio parere non ha voglia di nessun pasticcio. non è virtu' teologale la sua , ma convenienza . Gli piaci tu e non il casino che ti porteresti appresso.

E il tuo casino è stato costruito con amore, e con lei non hai costruito un bel nulla.

Rispetta questo amore che ora è anche malandato, scucito.

cercane le falle e fanne un abito nuovo, trasformato, rinnovato. Hai tutti gli strumenti in mano per poterlo rimettere in forma.

datevi una possibilità, e non permettere che questa nuova Donna ( l'iilusione ) ve  la sottragga.

un bacio.

micio.


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh eh... bello Cicio mio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bellezza ... mi dici come hai fatto a vedere il gonfiore di cicio?? ma se è un puntino nel video! ah l'amor!


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*parliamo di mogli...........*

Non voglio iniziare una giaculatoria sulle povere moglie ignare che subiscono tradimenti.....state tranquilli tutti................. volevo solo girarvi una storiella cameo che mi ha inviato un'amica e che credo sia proprio quella che ci vuole per certi mariti che credono le mogli delle amebe......

eccovela:

Testamento biologico........

Ieri sera mia moglie ed io eravamo seduti a tavola parlando della
vita.
Quando siamo arrivati a parlare di vita e di morte, le ho detto:
"Non mi lasciare mai a vivere in stato vegetativo, in dipendenza
completa da una macchina e alimentandomi da una bottiglia.
Se mi dovessi vedere in questo stato, spegni gli apparati che mi
tengono in vita"
Allora lei si è alzata, ha spento la televisione, il cellulare, il
computer e mi ha tolto la birra.


Una riflessione la si potrebbe fare su questi mariti che fuori di casa scoppiettano e in casa sono dei veri organismi unicellulari!!!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

ahahahahahahahahaah...bellissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...mancano: la playstation, il dvd recorder, la fotocamera digitale...etc...

 Purtroppo in tanti casi è tristemente vera.


----------



## Old ameliafix (27 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio iniziare una giaculatoria sulle povere moglie ignare che subiscono tradimenti.....state tranquilli tutti................. volevo solo girarvi una storiella cameo che mi ha inviato un'amica e che credo sia proprio quella che ci vuole per certi mariti che credono le mogli delle amebe......
> 
> eccovela:
> 
> ...


... e qui è  uno dei fulcri del problema.

Uomini e donne che si lamentano del quotidiano che ha rovinato la favola, l'amore fatto di complicità e carezze e canzoni sotto la pioggia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma chi ha rovinato che cosa???

Ci vuole energia, lavoro, voglia di spendersi emotivamente per mantenere vive certe sensazioni ... certo è forse più facile ricominciare tutto da capo in un ciclo infinito, che cercare dentro se stessi e dentro chi ci sta di fronte la persona che ci ha fatto impazzire d'amore.

Il mio compagno potrebbe essere il protagonista di questa storia ... in casa grandi dormite vegetante sul divano mentre fuori con gli amici fuochi pirotecnici ... finchè non ho scoperto che mi tradiva ... finchè non ha capito che rischiava seriamente di perdermi ... e allora è cambiato tutto da un giorno all'altro ... da persona annoiata e innamorato attento...
Ma dico io, perchè ieri che aveva il mio cuore sul palmo della sua mano non si accorgeva nemmeno di me e oggi che sto per riprendermelo e andarmene sembra che senza non possa vivere????????????????


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> ... e qui è uno dei fulcri del problema.
> 
> Ma dico io, perchè ieri che aveva il mio cuore sul palmo della sua mano non si accorgeva nemmeno di me e oggi che sto per riprendermelo e andarmene sembra che senza non possa vivere????????????????


Perchè quando si ha una cosa, si da per scontato che ci sarà sempre carissima. Vale per la salute, per la libertà, per i soldi, per le persone.
E' brutto, ma tranne rare eccezioni, noi umani siamo fatti così.


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

*E' quello che cerco di dire.*

Veramente è ciò che cerco di dire io. Il presunto traditore crede di essere l'unico ad aver bisogno di un pò di aria fresca, di brividi ed emozioni. E' talmente occupato a contemplare il proprio ombellico( la donna di turno potrebbe essere chinque), che non immagina nemmeno che la consorte( o il consorte) possa avere glii stessi pruriti.
Lo dico senza acrimonia, senza polemiche...
Quando ci si rende conto di aver fatto una c...a, spesso è troppo tardi. 
Il tradito ha già trovato consolazione(come nel mio caso), o si è accorto che in fondo sta meglio così.
Parlo per esperienza...la vita è una beffa!!!


----------



## Old ameliafix (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè quando si ha una cosa, si da per scontato che ci sarà sempre carissima. Vale per la salute, per la libertà, per i soldi, per le persone.
> E' brutto, ma tranne rare eccezioni, noi umani siamo fatti così.


 
Mi spiace, ma a me sembra tanto una banalizzazione ed una giustificazione verso sè stessi.

Lo trovo più facile ed assolutamente poco onesto, ripeto soprattutto verso se stessi.

Trovo più coerente chi dice e ci dice: che palle tornare a casa tutte le sere da un lavoro massacrante con la sola voglia di non pensare e dovermi mettere in gioco con 'sta qua che mi ha preparato la cena, ma che diavolo vuole???? lasciamo scivolare tutto in una confortante e rassicurante routine ed il brivido e le emozioni me le posso cercare altrove 

	
	
		
		
	


	





NO???


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> bellezza ... mi dici come hai fatto a vedere il gonfiore di cicio?? ma se è un puntino nel video! ah l'amor!


Non l'ho visto, l'ho sentito.
Dalla lingua felpata.
Trattasi di metafora.

Anyway...

Posso darvi la mia perla di saggezza?
La banalità delle 15.20?
L'incontrovertibile verità che ammazza qualunque discussione?

*Il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore.*

E chi non l'ha ancora capito, peste lo colga.

E io ne ho già tumulati due, quindi parlo a ragion veduta.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma a me sembra tanto una banalizzazione ed una giustificazione verso sè stessi.
> 
> Lo trovo più facile ed assolutamente poco onesto, ripeto soprattutto verso se stessi.
> 
> ...


Sarà pure banale, ma quasi sempre è la verità. Diamo troppe volte per scontato che cose per noi importanti come quelle che ho elencato, siano immutabili. Non ci impegniamo per difenderle e rinnovarle. Semplicemente, ce ne fottiamo.
Se questa tu me la chiami giustificazione...francamente non ti seguo. E' un'accusa precisa.
La coerenza di cui parli, francamente non la vedo.


----------



## Old ameliafix (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Semplicemente, ce ne fottiamo.
*

*... *OK OK ... era  quanto sopra che forse il tuo post precedente aveva lasciato come sottinteso e che invece secondo me è la chiave di lettura.

SORRY


----------



## Old ameliafix (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto, l'ho sentito.
> Dalla lingua felpata.
> Trattasi di metafora.
> 
> ...


 
... Cacchio ... Io l'ho capito sin da bambina ... e infatti non mi sono mai voluta sposare .... peccato che poi mi sia trovata cornuta e mazziata lo stesso.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Potrei spingermi oltre ... i rapporti dovrebbero diventare per legge a termine: non più di tot incontri per persona (con la benedizione di Huxley!!)


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto, l'ho sentito.
> Dalla lingua felpata.
> Trattasi di metafora.
> 
> ...


Macchè, per ammazzare l'amore ci vuole molto meno!!!
Basta frequentare tutti i giorni l'amato bene.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> bidy si invita eccome: è un gran fico (occhi verdi, ..., ...)!


 
grazie Grace!!!!.... meno male che ci sei tu.... alla Lupa in questo periodo Gray gli sto sulle balle (c'ha anche un tantinino ragione....)  ma alla fine quando la nottata sarà passata vi farò un regalo per aver ascoltato tutte le mie menate..... dai Lupa .... se sbevazzo un pò sono anche simpatico (dicono....) in ogni caso con tutto sto tumulto psicologico non mangio niente e faccio un sacco di sport in più del normale.... cerco di liberare efedrine..... baci a tutte Voi


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> grazie Grace!!!!.... meno male che ci sei tu.... alla Lupa in questo periodo Gray gli sto sulle balle (c'ha anche un tantinino ragione....) ma alla fine quando la nottata sarà passata vi farò un regalo per aver ascoltato tutte le mie menate..... dai Lupa .... se sbevazzo un pò sono anche simpatico (dicono....) in ogni caso con tutto sto tumulto psicologico non mangio niente e faccio un sacco di sport in più del normale.... cerco di liberare efedrine..... baci a tutte Voi


Non mi stai sulle palle Biddì, è che ti obbligherei per legge a scrivere almeno un post cazzone al giorno.

E stammi lontano che mi stai riempiendo di efedrine... bleah...


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Macchè, per ammazzare l'amore ci vuole molto meno!!!
> Basta frequentare tutti i giorni l'amato bene.


sono d'accordo, d'accordissimo! d'altronde: "preferisco rimanere un'impressione, preferisco le impressioni. le impressioni emozionano. è inutile conoscere: molto meglio supporre" [è el cicio che parla ... come dici lupa? ... ok ok ... ora la smetto col cicio]


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> grazie Grace!!!!....


dovere, carissimo, dovere ...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> mia moglie non recupererà mai quello che era. perchè continua ad esserlo in un modo meno effervescente... meno appagante per uno che ha sete d'emozioni... ma, sinceramente, non posso chiederle molto altro... non me lo deve e non so se sarebbe capace di rimnettersi in discussione. .


Sarei curiosa di essere una mosca e di entrare nella testa di tua moglie per vedere se LEI non pensa (come è probabile) che sia TU a doverti mettere in discussione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusa il sarcasmo, ma stai facendo accademia solo per giustificare a priori il piu' banale dei tiramenti.

Bacio!


----------



## Old gocu01 (27 Febbraio 2007)

io penso che andare con un altra donna perche' il rapporto con la propria moglie e' scaduto nella routine sia una vigliaccata.. nonostante sia consapevole che l'istinto e' forte e i sogni anche... pero' lasciarsi andare e' come dire: ok, ho fallito...

il fallimento sta nel fatto che tra le due donne spesso c'e' poca differenza se guardate oggettivamente.. solo che una e' ormai marchiata dalla routine mentre l'altra rappresenta la novita'. Il fatto di abbandonarsi fra le braccia di un altra non riusciendo a rivalozziare tutte le belle qualita' della donna che hai sposato determinerebbe il tuo fallimento personale.
Inoltre cerca di non essere egoista e pensa sempre a cosa proveresti se fosse tua moglie a giocare sporco con te. Non e' una cosa da poco...

Secondo me dovresti seguire la tua ragione piu' che l'istinto perche' l'atto sessuale e la passione hanno sempre le ore o i giorni contati, mentre i conti con la tua coscienza li dovrai fare per sempre.


Auguri


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> *Semplicemente, ce ne fottiamo.*
> 
> 
> *... *OK OK ... era quanto sopra che forse il tuo post precedente aveva lasciato come sottinteso e che invece secondo me è la chiave di lettura.
> ...


ahahahahah...ora non esagerare con gli inchini, però. Tra l'altro è una posizione pericolosissima, negli spogliatoi maschili quando cade il sapone non lo raccoglie nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte gli scherzi, mica c'è bisogno di scusarsi, già è difficile capirsi a voce...figuriamoci qua sopra.
Cara amelia, se ci pensi nella vita di tutti i giorni, di tante cose (piccole e grandi) sulle quali a parole diciamo di tenerci una cifra....beh, una cosa è il dire una cosa è il fare.  
Ciao!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Secondo me, quando torna Kouros e vede sta ventina di pagine che abbiamo scritto, si tiene la moglie e ci manda a cagare.


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Secondo me, quando torna Kouros e vede sta ventina di pagine che abbiamo scritto, si tiene la moglie e ci manda a cagare.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Secondo me, quando torna Kouros e vede sta ventina di pagine che abbiamo scritto, si tiene la moglie e ci manda a cagare.


ahahahahahaahhahah!!! Mi sa di si...
Ma sei la Litizzetto???? Di la verità


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Secondo me, quando torna Kouros e vede sta ventina di pagine che abbiamo scritto, si tiene la moglie e ci manda a cagare.


cof cof,,coff  sta bestia....mi hai fatto andare di traverso il fumo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... sono esplosa...e mica la smetto...'tacci..tua...ho le lacrime persino...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahaahhahah!!! Mi sa di si...
> Ma sei la Litizzetto???? Di la verità


Abbello!!!

Guarda che io sono 1 metro e 75, c'ho una terza piena e un culo di tutto rispetto!

(grandissima Luciana!)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbello!!!
> 
> Guarda che io sono 1 metro e 75, c'ho una terza piena e un culo di tutto rispetto!
> 
> (grandissima Luciana!)


 
Sei TROPPA (in tutti sensi) per il tuo stesso bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbello!!!
> 
> Guarda che io sono 1 metro e 75, c'ho una terza piena e un culo di tutto rispetto!
> 
> (grandissima Luciana!)


ahahahahaahhaahah....abbbeelllaaaa...m'arimbarzi (vista la tua descrizione, magari!!!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




beh allora forse le scrivi i monologhi...che poi, la Liti la trovo di un fascino irresistibile!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*lupacchia ...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbello!!!
> 
> Guarda che io sono 1 metro e 75, c'ho una terza piena e un culo di tutto rispetto!
> 
> (grandissima Luciana!)


 
beh..moltimodi  ti ha fatto un complimento assai bello

per assomigliare alla lizi. non basta una terza e un culo di tutto rispetto...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..moltimodi ti ha fatto un complimento assai bello
> 
> per assomigliare alla lizi. non basta una terza e un culo di tutto rispetto...


Ma io non volevo assomigliare a nessuno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi... mal sopporto i complimenti, devo sempre schernirmi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Verè*!!! Che ci posso fare?
Mi disegnano così!


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io non volevo assomigliare a nessuno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metti un'inserzione e cambia designer ...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è scontato che se ami lo spirito salace devi anche sopportarne le conseguenze (leggi complimenti)!  
Bruja


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

ok. annego nei vostri post.
ho creato un mostro.
vorrei. giuro. vorrei rispondere a tutti. ma non posso. almeno non ora.
ho letto del risentimento. delle aspettative disattese. della propria cosciente apologia. dell'apologia del nulla. di giudizi affrettati come per contenere il mercurio di un termometro rotto. ho letto di disagi e speranze.
ho letto un po' di me ed un po' di voi...
in tutto ciò ho letto cose sagge e cose meno sagge.
a volte basta.
a volte no.
intendo la saggezza.
soprattutto se scaturisce più dalle proprie sensazioni o esperienze che dall'oggettiva analisi di una storia estranea.

una cosa sola vorrei tanto che fosse chiara.
perchè qualcuno continua ad attribuire al mio unico neurone l'incapacità di discernere tra situazione di fatto e status quo. ed anche qui i puristi avrebbero da ridire...
Lei non è una causa.
E' una conseguenza.
ho letto affetto in alcuni post. e di questo vi ringrazio.
ma ho letto anche parecchia solitudine.
e di questo mi dispiace.
sarò franco... alcuni di voi hanno scritto delle parole molto toccanti ma "avulse dalla manovra" come direbbe un vecchio allenatore... non per colpa vostra ma per mancata conoscenza dei fatti...
sappiate che... tornando a bomba... apprezzo molto... leggerò con calma e rifletterò meglio.
grazie mille a tutti.
a proposito. una pizza tutti insieme no?
mi sembrate tutti persone di un certo spessore.


Bruja... a te dovrei dedicare molto di più che righe eterogenee... prometto di risponderti al più presto. e sarà un confronto particolarmente impegnativo.


----------



## Old kouros (27 Febbraio 2007)

...a proposito...
io mi assento per due o tre giorni... eh si mi tocca lavorare...
ho letto La Lupa che quasi ci prendeva dicendo " adesso che torna Kouros si tiene la moglie e ci manda tutti a cagare..."

miiiiii quanto ci sei andata vicina!!!!

e comunque per non sbagliare... facciamola 'sta festa. La Lupa si materializzerà e vedremo se riuscirà a dare due calci nei cosiddetti a biddì... e se Biddì avrà i cosiddetti per farle una corte decente... e poi chi deve chiamarmi tra due o tre giorni magari si sente spalleggiata e viene pure lei.

a parte gli scherzi... postate... è un incredibile esercizio d'intelletto e sensazioni sentirvi vicini anche se nessuno di voi lo è realmente.

con malcelato e nuovo affetto per tutti (o quasi) 
kouros.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Cosa vi avevo detto?

Ci molla.

Elegantemente, ma ci molla.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cosa vi avevo detto?
> 
> Ci molla.
> 
> Elegantemente, ma ci molla.


Su su lupacchiotta...non fare così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ci siamo sempre noi....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*



kouros ha detto:


> ...a proposito...
> io mi assento per due o tre giorni... eh si mi tocca lavorare...
> ho letto La Lupa che quasi ci prendeva dicendo " adesso che torna Kouros si tiene la moglie e ci manda tutti a cagare..."
> 
> ...


ti riferisci a lei?


----------



## Old Otella82 (27 Febbraio 2007)

*prolissa io?!..ma vi siete visti?!!!*

comincio con uno scherzo, ma non posso farne a meno.. questo post ha figliato nel giro di una giornata talmente tanto.. che non sono riuscita a leggere tutto ma ho dovuto leggere un po' random e saltare le ultime 2 pagine. perciò chiedo: scusa/venia/perdono ecc ecc se mi ripeterò o andrò fuori tema.

rispondo al protagonista che a pagina 7 (circa una 20ina di pagine fa) si è rivolto a me:




kouros ha detto:


> bene...
> otella82
> 
> la saggezza che esprimi nel tuo post Mente spudorataMente nei confronti della tua età... (se quell'82 ha questo senso)
> ...


 
dunque.. innanzitutto sì, l'82 si riferisce alla mia età, sono nata nel mitico anno dei mondiali, che per le priorità che avevo allora (dormire, mangiare, piangere, e farmi cambiare il pannolino) non mi sono gustata come avrei voluto. vabbè la smetto di fare l'idiota.
Credo che la "saggezza" se così la vogliamo chiamare, del mio post, sia soltanto il frutto del mio vissuto e del mio percorso. non ho mai amato imparare le cose sui libri, mi è sempre piaciuto sperimentare, battere testae contro i muri, ed appuntare da una parte le mie personali riflessioni in merito. 
Magari non desideri avere 20 anni, ma mi parli di emozioni, di libertà, parli della donna in questione come farebbe un mio coetaneo particolarmente sognatore. trasudi vita.
Io no so che vita tu abbia fatto, perchè tu abbia scelto di sposarti, perchè parli del tuo matrimonio come costrizione in un certo senso, come qualcosa di normale che tuttavia ti ha tolto libertà e ti ha fatto rinunciare a progetti e sogni. Non è questo.
Non ho consigli da dare, mi sto rendendo conto che qui rischio di generalizzare troppo. partecipando a questo forum mi trovo in una scuola di vita dove il mio livello di istruzione è molto diverso da quello degli altri, non sono cretina, ma parlare delle mie storie d'amore e del mio percorso durante e dopo di esse, non pouò essere paragonato alla vita di molti di voi, che se la vedono con le responsabilità del matrimonio, dei figli, della carrira ecc ecc. per questo a volte parlo da figlia, forse è questo che io posso dare qui quando voi mi date il privilegio di sbirciare da una finestra sul mondo che non avrei modo di raggiun gere altrimenti, e di spostare la mia riflessione su di me attraverso altri punti di vista.
Da figlia spiego e rispondo.
Una cosa che ho odiato quando i miei mi hanno comunicato la separazione, è che tutto è avvenuto all'improvviso, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, con la sola piccolissima avvisaglia di un leggero peggioramento dell'umore di mio padre negli ultimi 2 mesi -che io per inciso attribuivo a me stessa dato che da 16-17enne, avevo cominciato a rispondergli un tantino per le rime. La routine annoia, perchè dalla rassicurante abitudine si scade in un ripetersi continuo di cose eventi gesti, dei quali abbiamo perfino scordato la ragione. Da figlia, non ho mai visto i miei scambiarsi tenerezze, non li ho mai visti condividere una passione, o avere un'intesa particolare.. ma sono nata in questa famiglia, ho sempre visto questo, per me era quel che ci doveva essere, nè più nè meno.
Tornassi indietro li prenderei a calci nel culo per farli comunicare.
Perchè alzare le spalle, perchè alzar muri, perchè non continuare a confrontarsi, invece di affondare nel divano ingugniti una, e affondare nel divano sognando la fuitina con la colf l'altro?!
I tuoi desideri.. sono così lontani dalla donna che hai sposato?! ne sei sicuro?! 
perchè non provare a comunicare un'ansia, un desiderio, perchè non impiegare le proprie energie a spezzare la monotona routine per un nuovo inizio?!
cazzarola provaci! almeno tentare, anche questa è una nuova sfida, una nuova emozione, un qualcosa di davvero originale in cui pochi provano e ancora meno riescono.
Poi..
io non sono contraria al divorzio o alla separazione. avrei preferito vedere un percorso dei miei, sentito,con alti e bassi, che poi fosse sfociato in una separazione, che vedere tutto normale, fino a quel giorno di dicembre, in cui son venuti a darmi la mazzata con lui con le valige in mano, dicendomi, fra l'altro, che anche se io non me n'ero accorta perchè ero piccola, la cosa era già successa.
cerca ciò che credi, e comunica se puoi. 
Io mio padre l'ho riaccettato a pieno nella mia vita solo di recente, quando ha cominciato a comunicare, e a trattarmi non da scema, non da amica, non da consulente, non da genitore, ma da figlia. quando mi ha fatto vedere che da lui potevo ancora imparare qualcosa.
forse ho sproloquiato...
in bocca al lupo, comunque.

ps= sì, sono prolissa anch'io!


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Kourus e tutti*

Io credo semplicemente che Kourus sia coerente e................come da titolo, leggerà e pondererà sulle nostre esposizioni, ma deciderà in base al suo sentire ed alla sua convinzione.
E tutto sommato è giusto così, si cresce con l'esperienza, si cresce con la volontà, si cresce sacrificandosi, si cresce cedendo a sè stessi e si cresce attraverso gli errori. Quello che conta veramente è che tutto sia servito e non ci si riduca a doversi dire che è stato fine a sè stesso.
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ...a proposito...
> io mi assento per due o tre giorni... eh si mi tocca lavorare...
> ho letto La Lupa che quasi ci prendeva dicendo " adesso che torna Kouros si tiene la moglie e ci manda tutti a cagare..."
> 
> ...


 
puoi star certo kouros .....  una corte serratissima  poi considerata la descrizione .... non so se riuscirei ad essere all'altezza però .... potrei BUTTARLA SULLA SIMPATIA


----------



## Old kouros (28 Febbraio 2007)

I tuoi desideri.. sono così lontani dalla donna che hai sposato?! ne sei sicuro?! 
perchè non provare a comunicare un'ansia, un desiderio, perchè non impiegare le proprie energie a spezzare la monotona routine per un nuovo inizio?!
cazzarola provaci! almeno tentare, anche questa è una nuova sfida, una nuova emozione, un qualcosa di davvero originale in cui pochi provano e ancora meno riescono.


...hai fatto bene a chiedere.
si. sono abbastanza lontani. anzi un bel po' lontani.
ma potrebbe darsi che Sua Maestà "Il Compromesso" volendo potrebbe far collimare le cose...
resta da vedere se il sottoscritto abbia ancora intenzione di rimanere suo suddito.
grazie ...
 oggi domani e dopo sarò in giro per il Sud Italia... avevo deciso di non portare con me il pc...
invece lo porto...
per due motivi:
prima di tutto il più importante... elegantemente smentire la Lupa che mi dava già per disperso...
secondo poi per continuare a leggervi.

PS: così, di primo acchitto... cazzarola provaci! pensi che non abbia già provato? e che, nonostante la difficoltà di farlo non continui a provarci? ... e come farei a sorridere e giocare con i miei figli? io sento, non solo di aver fatto molto... ma di aver camminato da solo nel farlo. questo è.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*



> PS: così, di primo acchitto... cazzarola provaci! pensi che non abbia già provato? e che, nonostante la difficoltà di farlo non continui a provarci? ... e come farei a sorridere e giocare con i miei figli? io sento, non solo di aver fatto molto... ma di aver camminato da solo nel farlo. questo è.


 
Buongiorno caro.


e se non ce lo dici tu che ci hai provato noi come possiamo saperlo...

ma lei come mai non ti segue, non risponde...


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io non volevo assomigliare a nessuno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa rilassati. Guarda che non voleva essere un complimento...semplicemente, le tue battute mi hanno ricordato lei (se poi questo diventa automaticamente un complimento, prenditelo senza troppe storie). Oddio, per un attimo un pensierino che potessi averti sgamata l'ho avuto..una volta ho beccato un personaggio su un forum.


----------



## Old Fiore (28 Febbraio 2007)

*ciao Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buongiorno caro.
> 
> 
> e se non ce lo dici tu che ci hai provato noi come possiamo saperlo...
> ...


non è che lei non lo segua, e che lui ha deciso di “viaggiare” per adesso con  un’altra compagna, che sia la persona mito di cui ci ha già parlato o un’altra poco importa…
Se in lui le “pulsioni” (non intendo quelle sessuali ovviamente) verso la moglie sono sopite hai voglia a discuterne, parlarne con lei, ma cosa vuoi che cambi? Si puo’ scendere solo ad un compromesso come lo stesso Kouros ha evidenziato ma sarà comunque una forzatura e mai e poi’ mai proverà quell’entusiasmo o eccitazione che gli provoca ricevere anche solo un sms da parte della tipa!
Non voglio sembrare disfattista ma credo che se anche stavolta il nostro amico non dovesse cadere in tentazione il pericolo sarà sempre dietro l’angolo che poi si tratti di “botta di vita” “boccata di ossigeno” o di “amore vero” questo non importa la cosa certa pero’ è che quando finisce e si ritorna indietro (come per la maggior parte dei casi) il compromesso (ammesso che ti sia data un’altra possibilità) diventa ancora piu’ duro da digerire!!!
Fiore


----------



## Old kouros (28 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buongiorno caro.
> 
> 
> e se non ce lo dici tu che ci hai provato noi come possiamo saperlo...
> ...


 
ma ciaoooo!
 credevo di aver scritto qualcosa in merito ai miei tentativi di ricomporre 'sto puzzle chiamato "maqtrimonio"...
probabilmente mi sbaglio e chiedo scusa...

comunque...
un'altra domanda nasce da avvenimenti recentissimi...
potrò mai tradire io?

vi spiego.
può uno partire per tre giorni e lasciare il pc (di casa) acceso e collegato su questo forum?
un imbecille. un vero imbecille...
Freud avrebbe una spiegazione semplice:
non l'ho dimenticato acceso, ho inconsciamente "voluto" dimenticarlo acceso...
ma, per fortuna, ho dimenticato anche un paio di scartoffie utili alla mia attività lavorativa... e sono tornato indietro a prenderle...
...con tutto il rispetto... lo ripropongo in quel posto a Freud ed alle sue teorie...
e ringraziandovi riparto...
prima però spengo il pc.
un abbraccio
Kouros


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Fiore*



Fiore ha detto:


> non è che lei non lo segua, e che lui ha deciso di “viaggiare” per adesso con un’altra compagna, che sia la persona mito di cui ci ha già parlato o un’altra poco importa…
> Se in lui le “pulsioni” (non intendo quelle sessuali ovviamente) verso la moglie sono sopite hai voglia a discuterne, parlarne con lei, ma cosa vuoi che cambi? Si puo’ scendere solo ad un compromesso come lo stesso Kouros ha evidenziato ma sarà comunque una forzatura e mai e poi’ mai proverà quell’entusiasmo o eccitazione che gli provoca ricevere anche solo un sms da parte della tipa!
> Non voglio sembrare disfattista ma credo che se anche stavolta il nostro amico non dovesse cadere in tentazione il pericolo sarà sempre dietro l’angolo che poi si tratti di “botta di vita” “boccata di ossigeno” o di “amore vero” questo non importa la cosa certa pero’ è che quando finisce e si ritorna indietro (come per la maggior parte dei casi) il compromesso (ammesso che ti sia data un’altra possibilità) diventa ancora piu’ duro da digerire!!!
> Fiore


Molto giusto e quindi? Se ne può dedurre che il problema è il rapporto di coppia che va affrontato e non la casuale Messalina che gli è capitata fra i piedi!
Questa tizia riassume quello che lui si aspetta da altri e più vivaci stimoli, ecco perchè un tradimento altro non sarebbe che l'inizio di una sequela di altri che non risolveranno molto oltre i suoi pruriti esteriori. 
Se cerca emozioni vere e ricostruzione del suo prospetto del desiderio non sarà una che scopa e "dice" che non gli interessa il futuro a risolvere i suoi problemi. Ma come si dice ci si adatta esattamente a quello a cui ci si vuole adattare. La soluzione è affrontare il problema, il dialogo con chi alla fine divide la vita con te e non è giusto che la si tenmga all'oscuro di cambiamenti strutturali del rapporto. 
A volte quello che è davvero duro da digerire è il non rendersi conto che la soluzione di problemi reali ed esistenziali la si risolve con qualche puntello in hotel o in auto e si crede di rivivere con questi emozioni adolescenziali............ ci si accontenta ben di poco quando non si ha la visuale chiara delle cose! Anzi trovo anche più penoso, se non fosse a volte disperante, chi si infila in queste situazioni e poi si innamora è crede di esserlo e fa sfracelli inutili che portano solo malessere da entrambe le parti. Non dico che bisogna morire in un matrimonio spento ma se qualche volta prima di badare agli ormoni, perchè quelli sono a fare pasticci, si badasse ai neuroni forse qualche caxxata la si potrebbe evitare.........
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (28 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> la lupa.
> chiara e concisa.
> c'hai un cervello affilato come un rasoio.
> non rischio di far decidere altri.
> ...


Ciao K....
posso permettermi un appuntino?
Riguarda la frase che ho evidenziato....credo che non si tratti di spettare nel non saper decidere...ma poi decidi....
Il fatto è che stai aspettando di decidere qualcosa che ti porterà in futuro a dover prendere un'altra decisione, la più grande, la più costosa, la più dolorosa, quella che farà soffrire almeno due persone....perchè, non essendo solo uan storia di sesso, ci sono emozioni che possono diventare amore e amore che non è più tale per tua moglie.
Il problema non è ora, decidere di tradire o non tradire, col pensiero o fisicamente....il problema verrà dopo.
Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

Fiore ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare disfattista ma credo che se anche stavolta il nostro amico non dovesse cadere in tentazione il pericolo sarà sempre dietro l’angolo che poi si tratti di “botta di vita” “boccata di ossigeno” o di “amore vero” questo non importa la cosa certa pero’ è che quando finisce e si ritorna indietro (come per la maggior parte dei casi) il compromesso (ammesso che ti sia data un’altra possibilità) diventa ancora piu’ duro da digerire!!!
> Fiore


Mica detto.
Le "boccate d'ossigeno" o "amore vero" finite in un nulla di fatto lasciano dentro un vuoto terribile, un senso vero e proprio di fallimento su tutti i fronti. 
Se torni a Canossa con il capo cosparso di cenere è già un "aiutino" a digerire gli inevitabili compromessi della vita matrimoniale che se si torna TRONFI e con un piedino già di nuovo fuori dalla porta...almeno per me è così', alla fine mio marito è l'uomo che non mi ha MAI deluso, gli altri..no 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica detto.
> Le "boccate d'ossigeno" o "amore vero" finite in un nulla di fatto lasciano dentro un vuoto terribile, un senso vero e proprio di fallimento su tutti i fronti.
> Se torni a Canossa con il capo cosparso di cenere è già un "aiutino" a digerire gli inevitabili compromessi della vita matrimoniale che se si torna TRONFI e con un piedino già di nuovo fuori dalla porta...almeno per me è così', alla fine mio marito è l'uomo che non mi ha MAI deluso, gli altri..no
> 
> ...


Per queste cose, conta l'esserci passate/i, e tu ne sia qualcosa, ed in questo caso è proprio giusto dire verba volant.........contano i fatti.  Ho notato che di fronte al fatto accaduto ci si dà sempre una bella regolata, specie se poi viene risaputo. L'accademia è una bella cosa, ma tu sai meglio di me che la realtà ci viene incontro come un panzer e spesso qualche ammaccatura la lascia..................ed in questi esempi finora portati non vedo troppe riflessioni fatte a monte ma tante conclusioni a valle!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Eheeeee*

La razionalità (i neuroni) dice una cosa ..l'emotività (gli ormoni e anche qualche neurone) ne dice un'altra.
Non si possono provare quelle emozioni per il proprio partner, ammesso che si siano mai provate (qualcuno faceva giustamente, sospettosamente e malignamente notare che "sembra" che tutti si siano sposati spinti dall'amore/sentimento/passione che si possa provare, ma dopo poco tutti si spenga nella routine di far la spesa e regolare i turni del bagno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) perché sono emozioni, come dice K, legate a cose che col proprio partner non possono più esserci.
Non si tratta di ritrovarle o trovarle in casa ..si tratta di semplicemente di rinunciarci.. come nessuno pensa di poter trovare le emozioni dell'ottovolante nel tragitto casa-lavoro..ma nel tragitto casa lavoro si trovano sicurezze, abitudini e conforti che non si trovano sull'ottovolante.
Ma il bambino o la bambina che è in noi chiede gioco ...prima che non si abbia più l'età per l'ottovolante 

	
	
		
		
	


	







​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2007)

*x Verena*

Forse è altrettanto irrealistico salire sull'ottovolante e chiedergli di trasformarsi in una berlina o ..peggio ancora in una station wagon ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse è altrettanto irrealistico salire sull'ottovolante e chiedergli di trasformarsi in una berlina o ..peggio ancora in una station wagon ...


La faccio più semplice, quando si dovrebbe avere l'età per valutare l'ottovolante per quello che è? Una giostra........... che vale il prezzo del biglietto e non di più, specie dopo la prima volta!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2007)

*solo dopo*




Bruja ha detto:


> La faccio più semplice, quando si dovrebbe avere l'età per valutare l'ottovolante per quello che è? Una giostra........... che vale il prezzo del biglietto e non di più, specie dopo la prima volta!!!





Bruja ha detto:


> Bruja​


..molto spesso si scopre solo dopo che sul biglietto c'era scritto molto in piccolo come nei codicilli delle assicurazioni che c'era un costo ragionevole per salire, ma esorbitante per scendere o avere la condanna di restare su fino ..al deragliamento 

	
	
		
		
	


	


 
​


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Già già*

Come tutti i contratti esistono i codicilli................. il problema è che non si vuole accettare che il prezzo da pagare spetta a chi non li legge e non vengono letti per supponenza, per sventatezza e per imprudenza............ ma queste cose si pagano sempre nella vita, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso il tradimento? Solo perchp non cìè un contratto scritto..............siamo ben sciocchi nel non vedere che il vero contratto è la nostra coscienza che non viene ingannata neppure "sparandole moralmente>"!!
E se non la consideriamo c'è sempre qualcuno che ce lo rinfaccerà.......
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica detto.
> Le "boccate d'ossigeno" o "amore vero" finite in un nulla di fatto lasciano dentro un vuoto terribile, un senso vero e proprio di fallimento su tutti i fronti.
> Se torni a Canossa con il capo cosparso di cenere è già un "aiutino" a digerire gli inevitabili compromessi della vita matrimoniale che se si torna TRONFI e con un piedino già di nuovo fuori dalla porta...almeno per me è così', alla fine mio marito è l'uomo che non mi ha MAI deluso, gli altri..no
> 
> ...


Vere, questo è vero nel caso del tradimento con una prospettiva o se vuoi nel caso di "amore vero"...non nel semplice giro sull'ottovolante, se da quel giro ti aspetti "solo" di riceverne una scarica di adrenalina o di aver per il tempo che dura e che tu, in cuor tuo già sai limitato, l'impressione di poter volare.

A Canossa torni se pensi ed interiorizzi che davvero è stato un errore, se davvero quello che hai a casa può esser alla fine meglio di quello che hai trovato fuori.
Se non è così, non è questione di tornar TRONFI, ma di aver consapevolezza che fuori dal rapporto che ha a  casa puoi trovar, pur con i limiti oggettivi, qualcosa di più gratificante.


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Febbraio 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> I tuoi desideri.. sono così lontani dalla donna che hai sposato?! ne sei sicuro?!
> perchè non provare a comunicare un'ansia, un desiderio, perchè non impiegare le proprie energie a spezzare la monotona routine per un nuovo inizio?!
> cazzarola provaci! almeno tentare, anche questa è una nuova sfida, una nuova emozione, un qualcosa di davvero originale in cui pochi provano e ancora meno riescono.
> 
> ...


mi spiace per il "cazzarola provaci", forse un po' fortino, ma sono sanguigna e scrivo di getto.
non so cosa hai fatto e fai nella tua vita, del rapporto con tua moglie ho letto poco e mi è sembrato di capire che grossi guai non ce ne fossero. se hai voglia, forse sarebbe utile concentrarci lì e tentare di capire se davvero da una parte c'è stato un vero tentativo di provare a cambiare le cose e dall'altra nulla, o se la comunicazione è stata scarsa e quindi se si era soli a provare è perchè il problema dall'altra parte era ed è sconosciuto.

ps=bello il sud italia! se passi di là salutami la puglia!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (28 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica detto.
> Le "boccate d'ossigeno" o "amore vero" finite in un nulla di fatto lasciano dentro un vuoto terribile, un senso vero e proprio di fallimento su tutti i fronti.
> Se torni a Canossa con il capo cosparso di cenere è già un "aiutino" a digerire gli inevitabili compromessi della vita matrimoniale che se si torna TRONFI e con un piedino già di nuovo fuori dalla porta...almeno per me è così', alla fine mio marito è l'uomo che non mi ha MAI deluso, gli altri..no
> 
> ...


Io, Vere, sono stato fortemente deluso da mia moglie però non ho scelto la soluzione giusta ma solo la più comoda.  e cioè tradire che è comunque un errore. avrei dovuto parlare e urlare, l'ho fatto ma non sono riuscito a spiegarmi forse.... e poi.... in maniera un pò squallida mi sono gettato nelle braccia di lei . poi tutto è cominciato, tutto si è trasformato in amore, vero amore.... ora che sono di nuovo solo con me stesso e faccio i conti ogni giorno con le mie scelte comincio a capire che in gioco qui c'è davvero la vita, in primis la mia, quella di mia moglie che - per quanto ne so non è ancora andata in giro a fare certe cose - e sembra aver capito la lezione dal mio allontanamento (anche se non ne conosce le cause) , per non parlare di quella dei miei figli che, si ha voglia di dire, ne avrebbero comunque ricevuto un notevole contraccolpo negativo e anche quella della mia amante che - credo - non sarebbe comunque stata in grado di costruire niente sulla sofferenza e sul dolore. in definitiva, grandi sentimenti, grandi sensazioni, un grande amore che per tante ragioni non poteva essere vissuto ma che - con un pochino di attenzione in più - forse non sarebbe nemmeno dovuto nascere.... questa è la lezione vera (è una scelta costante stare insieme, giornaliera, buttare legna nel camino, valorizzare ciò che si ha, mantenere viva la progettualità.... e soprattutto, haimè, non dare spazio a certe sensazioni) ma, tutto questo, io l'ho miseramente capito solo dopo ....  difficile dire a posteriori se ne sia valsa la pena, se mi guardo ora, se guardo dentro il mio cuore dico sicuramente di no per la sofferenza che sto provando ma .... d'altra parte il ricordo di certe sensazioni e certi sguardi è davvero struggente. .. e probabilmente non mi lascerà mai ... per contro quando sono a casa e posso vivere dei momenti con i miei bimbi piccoli, li vedo che iniziano a parlare a camminare mentre sono sul tappeto e li vicino c'è anche mia moglie, il cuore mi batte forte e sento che .....forse ho fatto una cosa "giusta" non forse quella che avrei più di tutte voluto ma quella "più giusta" e alla fine, i fatti io credo contino...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> A Canossa torni se pensi ed interiorizzi che davvero è stato un errore, se davvero quello che hai a casa può esser alla fine meglio di quello che hai trovato fuori.
> Se non è così, non è questione di tornar TRONFI, ma di aver consapevolezza che fuori dal rapporto che ha a casa puoi trovar, pur con i limiti oggettivi, qualcosa di più gratificante.



Carissimo , capisco cosa intendi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi viene da dire che io sono ancora fortunata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> forse ho fatto una cosa "giusta" non forse quella che avrei più di tutte voluto ma quella "più giusta" e alla fine, i fatti io credo contino...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sono convinta di si, che è la cosa giusta, B.D. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (28 Febbraio 2007)

Caro Koreus,
parli come il mio amante, è stata proprio la sua passione a conquistarmi fino alla dannazione.
A volte penso che il problema sia proprio che non abbiamo problemi, mi pare che qui la media culturale sia medio alta... Magari se avessimo letto di meno e se dovessimo pensare a sbarcare il lunario avremmo meno tempo per innamorarci.
Tu sei una persona profonda che va alla sostanza e racconta con una lucidità quasi spietata.
Tu hai deciso ed accettato le conseguenze. 
C'è chi si spegne pian piano e chi brucia. Noi facciamo parte della seconda specie.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Caro Koreus,
> parli come il mio amante, è stata proprio la sua passione a conquistarmi fino alla dannazione.
> A volte penso che il problema sia proprio che non abbiamo problemi, mi pare che qui la media culturale sia medio alta... Magari se avessimo letto di meno e se dovessimo pensare a sbarcare il lunario avremmo meno tempo per innamorarci.
> Tu sei una persona profonda che va alla sostanza e racconta con una lucidità quasi spietata.
> ...


 
Voi mi "profumate", senza offesa, di arrogantelli e presuntuoselli.
Vivete fino in fondo la storia con la vostra "CULTURA MEDIO ALTA", bruciatevi pure (sai che divertimento quando i coniugi vi scoprono...ma forse loro sono "medio bassi" e si sa, bisogna sopportarli così come sono....) le alucce di pollo, e poi ne riparliamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*b.d.*

Mi vorrai scusare ma devo parzialmente dissentire da alcune tue esposizioni........... che tu sia rientrato nei ranghi più per defezione della tua amante che per senso del dovedre è cosa a cui devi rispondere in proprio, ma che la signora non si sia presa la briga di costruire nulla sulla sofferenza altrui.......... proprio non mi torna! Come, va bene tradire, ingannare etc.... ma se bisogna farsi carico di scelte adulte allora non si fa nulla e ci si ritira in buon ordine. Ho il massimo rispetto per le valutazioni altrui, ma anche per le mie e quesxta scelta ha più l'odore del comodo che della santità verso i sacri doveri.....
Il vostro è stato un grande sentimento emozionale, l'amore direi che non solo non avrebbe fatto scelte ma avrebbe avuto più rispetto di sè stesso. E va da sè che non parlo solo per te ma anche per la tua ex...... a volte per salvare l'ipotesi di un amore si perde ciò che nutre l'amore stesso. Per intenderci io sono contro il tradimento perchè il vero coraggio è agire alla luce del sole, se questo coraggio manca siamo di fronte ad un amore di facciata che vive di ombre e sotterfugi ma non sopporta la vita pubblica e l'esposizione di sè stesso. 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vorrai scusare ma devo parzialmente dissentire da alcune tue esposizioni........... che tu sia rientrato nei ranghi più per defezione della tua amante che per senso del dovedre è cosa a cui devi rispondere in proprio, ma che la signora non si sia presa la briga di costruire nulla sulla sofferenza altrui.......... proprio non mi torna! Come, va bene tradire, ingannare etc.... ma se bisogna farsi carico di scelte adulte allora non si fa nulla e ci si ritira in buon ordine. Ho il massimo rispetto per le valutazioni altrui, ma anche per le mie e quesxta scelta ha più l'odore del comodo che della santità verso i sacri doveri.....


...m'hai tolto la parola di bocca! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (28 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Voi mi "profumate", senza offesa, di arrogantelli e presuntuoselli.
> Vivete fino in fondo la storia con la vostra "CULTURA MEDIO ALTA", bruciatevi pure (sai che divertimento quando i coniugi vi scoprono...ma forse loro sono "medio bassi" e si sa, bisogna sopportarli così come sono....) le alucce di pollo, e poi ne riparliamo
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Verena, io non ho offeso nessuno e non comprendo perchè tu debba offendere. Se sei stata tradita non è certo colpa mia, ed io non sono certo il prototipo della traditrice senza scrupoli. Dov'è l'arroganza, dov'è la presunzione? Si è qui per capire e capirsi, anche nei ruoli contrapposti di tradito e traditore. Addirittura offendi i nostri coniugi dicendo che sono medio bassi. Forse qui la medio bassa sei tu perchè proprio non capisci.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (28 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vorrai scusare ma devo parzialmente dissentire da alcune tue esposizioni........... che tu sia rientrato nei ranghi più per defezione della tua amante che per senso del dovedre è cosa a cui devi rispondere in proprio, ma che la signora non si sia presa la briga di costruire nulla sulla sofferenza altrui.......... proprio non mi torna! Come, va bene tradire, ingannare etc.... ma se bisogna farsi carico di scelte adulte allora non si fa nulla e ci si ritira in buon ordine. Ho il massimo rispetto per le valutazioni altrui, ma anche per le mie e quesxta scelta ha più l'odore del comodo che della santità verso i sacri doveri.....
> Il vostro è stato un grande sentimento emozionale, l'amore direi che non solo non avrebbe fatto scelte ma avrebbe avuto più rispetto di sè stesso. E va da sè che non parlo solo per te ma anche per la tua ex...... a volte per salvare l'ipotesi di un amore si perde ciò che nutre l'amore stesso. Per intenderci io sono contro il tradimento perchè il vero coraggio è agire alla luce del sole, se questo coraggio manca siamo di fronte ad un amore di facciata che vive di ombre e sotterfugi ma non sopporta la virta pubblica e l'esposizione di sè stesso.
> Bruja


Condivido Bruja, ma non si può perdere ciò che non si ha.... é vero bisognerebbe agire con il coraggio che certi sentimenti meritano però a volte non si riesce, questa è lanatura umana; la mia ex amante, come tanti qui, non vi è riuscita. io, nonostante abbia sempre sostenuto il coraggio di farlo, a mio modo, sono comunque non coraggioso nel non lasciare mia moglie ma nel voler ritentare di costruire qualcosa mediante un doloroso percorso personale. sai, io non ce la faccio a giudicare dinamiche così complesse. E mi devi dare atto che - costruire su queste premesse significa dare dolore -. Certo, ci si potrebbe pensare prima, questo sì, ma se fosse per tutti così facile non ci sarebbe questo bellissimo "posto" dove rifugiarsi. Io sono buonista, non con me stesso e non con coloro che ingannano, coloro che dicono che vorrebbero fare qualcosa promettono e poi non fanno; sono più indulgente con coloro che non riescono a dire no a certi sensazioni; sono indulgente perchè poi tuto questo ha un prezzo enorme da pagare e l'effimero il momento catturato non valgono poi il travaglio personale che ne segue per aver alterato equilibri - nel migliore dei casi - aver sfasciato famiglie, figli e la propria intimità nel peggiore -. In sostanza è difficile essere equilibrati, distaccati e al tempo giusto passionali, prendi il caso di kouros, ma prendi banalmente anche il mio, siamo tutti persone mediamente sensibili, colte e non credo che nessuno di noi qui (parlo dei traditori) voglia far male ad altri od a se stesso ma a volte - e da quanto vedo qui - parecchie non si tengono sotto controllo certe. con il senno di poi, con le lacrime di coccodrillo siam tutti qui a leccarci le ferite (con una casistica infinita) chi ama uomini sposati, chi si sposa e poi tradisce, chi permette all'amore di entrare nuovamente nella propria vita. potrei andare avanti in eterno. io credo che tutti sappiamo cosa sarebbe giusto e cosa non lo sia; tuttavia la fondamentale imperfezione che ci caratterizza ci impone un cammino zoppicante. credimi non è una giustificazione - soprattutto per me - io vivo male il mio essere venuto meno alle promesse fatteai miei principi e tutto il resto. mi colpevolizzo, mi distruggo, ma Bruja, la realtà è che è successo e cerco di modificare la mianatura cerco di capire ma non posso nemmeno essere troppo severo con me stesso perchè rischio solo di soffrire ancora di più di quanto non stia facendo. Per questo capisco Fay, capisco Nadamas che ha una gra voglia di scopare, capisco l'amica di poco fa che ama due uomini, capisco che sono sfaccetature di una condizione imperfetta che ci caratterizza tutti ed è verae giusta la necessità di fare un compromesso ma il primo vero compromesso è quello con noi stessi con ciò che siamo e ciò che vorremmo essere.  E' un cammino difficile  e costellato di imprevisti quello per rendersi migliori che - a volte - haimè passa anche per il "buttarsi via" un giorno o un mese o passa dal finire in letti sbagliati, passa dall'inganno e dalla menzogna, tutto è giustificato (o quasi) purchè vi sia un anelito a migliorarsi e la voglia di diventare una persona migliore sotto tanti punti di vista. Un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (28 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vorrai scusare ma devo parzialmente dissentire da alcune tue esposizioni........... che tu sia rientrato nei ranghi più per defezione della tua amante che per senso del dovedre è cosa a cui devi rispondere in proprio, ma che la signora non si sia presa la briga di costruire nulla sulla sofferenza altrui.......... proprio non mi torna! Come, va bene tradire, ingannare etc.... ma se bisogna farsi carico di scelte adulte allora non si fa nulla e ci si ritira in buon ordine. Ho il massimo rispetto per le valutazioni altrui, ma anche per le mie e quesxta scelta ha più l'odore del comodo che della santità verso i sacri doveri.....
> Il vostro è stato un grande sentimento emozionale, l'amore direi che non solo non avrebbe fatto scelte ma avrebbe avuto più rispetto di sè stesso. E va da sè che non parlo solo per te ma anche per la tua ex...... a volte per salvare l'ipotesi di un amore si perde ciò che nutre l'amore stesso. Per intenderci io sono contro il tradimento perchè il vero coraggio è agire alla luce del sole, se questo coraggio manca siamo di fronte ad un amore di facciata che vive di ombre e sotterfugi ma non sopporta la virta pubblica e l'esposizione di sè stesso.
> Bruja


Condivido Bruja, ma non si può perdere ciò che non si ha.... é vero bisognerebbe agire con il coraggio che certi sentimenti meritano però a volte non si riesce, questa è lanatura umana; la mia ex amante, come tanti qui, non vi è riuscita. io, nonostante abbia sempre sostenuto il coraggio di farlo, a mio modo, sono comunque non coraggioso nel non lasciare mia moglie ma nel voler ritentare di costruire qualcosa mediante un doloroso percorso personale. sai, io non ce la faccio a giudicare dinamiche così complesse. E mi devi dare atto che - costruire su queste premesse significa dare dolore -. Certo, ci si potrebbe pensare prima, questo sì, ma se fosse per tutti così facile non ci sarebbe questo bellissimo "posto" dove rifugiarsi. Io sono buonista, non con me stesso e non con coloro che ingannano, coloro che dicono che vorrebbero fare qualcosa promettono e poi non fanno; sono più indulgente con coloro che non riescono a dire no a certi sensazioni; sono indulgente perchè poi tuto questo ha un prezzo enorme da pagare e l'effimero il momento catturato non valgono poi il travaglio personale che ne segue per aver alterato equilibri - nel migliore dei casi - aver sfasciato famiglie, figli e la propria intimità nel peggiore -. In sostanza è difficile essere equilibrati, distaccati e al tempo giusto passionali, prendi il caso di kouros, ma prendi banalmente anche il mio, siamo tutti persone mediamente sensibili, colte e non credo che nessuno di noi qui (parlo dei traditori) voglia far male ad altri od a se stesso ma a volte - e da quanto vedo qui - parecchie non si tengono sotto controllo certe. con il senno di poi, con le lacrime di coccodrillo siam tutti qui a leccarci le ferite (con una casistica infinita) chi ama uomini sposati, chi si sposa e poi tradisce, chi permette all'amore di entrare nuovamente nella propria vita. potrei andare avanti in eterno. io credo che tutti sappiamo cosa sarebbe giusto e cosa non lo sia; tuttavia la fondamentale imperfezione che ci caratterizza ci impone un cammino zoppicante. credimi non è una giustificazione - soprattutto per me - io vivo male il mio essere venuto meno alle promesse fatteai miei principi e tutto il resto. mi colpevolizzo, mi distruggo, ma Bruja, la realtà è che è successo e cerco di modificare la mianatura cerco di capire ma non posso nemmeno essere troppo severo con me stesso perchè rischio solo di soffrire ancora di più di quanto non stia facendo. Per questo capisco Fay, capisco Nadamas che ha una gra voglia di scopare, capisco l'amica di poco fa che ama due uomini, capisco che sono sfaccetature di una condizione imperfetta che ci caratterizza tutti ed è verae giusta la necessità di fare un compromesso ma il primo vero compromesso è quello con noi stessi con ciò che siamo e ciò che vorremmo essere.  E' un cammino difficile  e costellato di imprevisti quello per rendersi migliori che - a volte - haimè passa anche per il "buttarsi via" un giorno o un mese o passa dal finire in letti sbagliati, passa dall'inganno e dalla menzogna, tutto è giustificato (o quasi) purchè vi sia un anelito a migliorarsi e la voglia di diventare una persona migliore sotto tanti punti di vista. Un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Cara Verena, io non ho offeso nessuno e non comprendo perchè tu debba offendere. Se sei stata tradita non è certo colpa mia, ed io non sono certo il prototipo della traditrice senza scrupoli. Dov'è l'arroganza, dov'è la presunzione? Si è qui per capire e capirsi, anche nei ruoli contrapposti di tradito e traditore. Addirittura offendi i nostri coniugi dicendo che sono medio bassi. Forse qui la medio bassa sei tu perchè proprio non capisci.


 
A. Non ti ho offeso. Ti ho detto con tenerezza, se noti l'inciso, che mi profumi di arrogantella, perché dai per scontate molte cose che, credimi, ti si ritorceranno contro.
B. Lungi dall'offendere i vostri coniugi, che finora ne escono benissimo, il tuo inciso "medio alto" sa un po' di snob
C. Non sono una tradita, ma una TRADITRICE, che ha fatto e detto le tue stesse cose, ed adesso, a 15 mesi di distanza, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.

Qui nel forum il tono è a volte pungente e scanzonato, se vorrai essere dei nostri dovrai abituartici.

Se ciò non basta, e ti ritieni offesa (ma non capisco di cosa poi...) ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*b.d.*

Ho compreso benissimo quello che intendi e non ho fatto del tuo, anzi del vostro, un tradimento diefferenziato da altri, amnzi lo ricondotto nei ranghi del "come vedi niente di nuovo" circa il "senso di responsabilità" che vi ha impedito di agire.
Detto questo nulla di personale verso di te nè verso la tua ex, se dico qualcosa cerco solo di riportare la barra al centro degli argomenti.  Forse è un po' standard in certe situazioni, ma spesso i famopsi indiviidualismi non portano comuque che a scelte comuni e condivisibili da tutti gli amanti del mondo.
Per te è già bastante l'aver fatto un'analisi approfondita e l'esserti messo in discussione.
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (28 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A. Non ti ho offeso. Ti ho detto con tenerezza, se noti l'inciso, che mi profumi di arrogantella, perché dai per scontate molte cose che, credimi, ti si ritorceranno contro. ORA MI PARE PROPRIO CHE L'ARROGANTELLA SEI TE E PORTI PURE MALE!
> B. Lungi dall'offendere i vostri coniugi, che finora ne escono benissimo, il tuo inciso "medio alto" sa un po' di snob GIUDICHI UN Pò TROPPO IN FRETTA
> C. Non sono una tradita, ma una TRADITRICE, che ha fatto e detto le tue stesse cose, ed adesso, a 15 mesi di distanza, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.  MI DISPIACE PER TE MA ALLORA DOVRESTI ESSERE PIù INDULGENTE E NON AUGURARE AGLI ALTRI LA TUA STESSA MALA SORTE.
> 
> ...


SCUSE ACCETTATE


----------



## Old lancillotto (28 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho letto con calma tutti i tuoi post e le risposte, e man mano che si susseguivano diventavano più interessanti, fino ad un punto in cui erano le stesse cose solo dette in modo diverso, elaborate ma concettualmente ritornati al tuo post iniziale che, alla fine è ancora quello che conta nonostante tutto il seguito che ne è venuto.
> Il fatto che tu abbia 40 anni conta non per l'età in sè ma perchè oggi sei entrato in crisi; la routine è una realtà con cui tutti dobbiamo confrontarci e la differenza la facciamo noi, non è l'abitudine nostra padrona ma l'adagiarcisi; tua moglie è una persona che vista dal di fuori può essere altrettanto appetibile dell'altra; la possibilità che tu segua questa via è altissima, ma anche che tu venga scoperto, nessuno è al sicuro ed una volta beccato vedrai come sarà difficile godere delle effervescenze del tuo "rapporto" se in casa sei agli inferi; parlare con tua moglie sarebbe la strada percorribile perchè prima di parlare di questa sbandata (perchè questa è) il discutere sulle variazioni che esistono in un matrimonio durante la sua percorrenza dimostrerebbe solo che il dialogo ha ragione delle gonadi.
> Parliamo delle qualità perfette della signora in questione, una vera etèra, peccato che se fosse davvero intelligente come le descrivi non direbbe mai la frase "non ho mire" circa il tuo matrimoniuo, perdonami ma la vedo in due modi, il primo che le basta scoparti, e il secondo che non si spreca per uno come te che saresti uno dei tanti, quindi intelligenza e fair play zero! Sia chiaro io non sto a fare arzigogoli ed elucubrazioni, ne hai avute per dieci pagine, mi pare bastino e credo che tornare a bomba ai fatti sia la cosa più saggia.
> Passiamo a te............... ma davvero credi che siccome hai queste pulsioni, siano questi frangenti e questa donna a scatenarli........... sbagliato, è il momentio, oggi hai questa necessità che è solo provare ancora certe sensazioni e certe emozioni quindi la signora in questione è solo al posto giusto al momento giusto, fosse capitato un anno fa o fra un anno, c'era un'altra di cui avresti deto le stesse cose! Tu sei innamorato e infatuato di quello che le tue pulsioni ti fanno provare perchè è da tempo che sono sopite, la famosa frase innamorato dell'amore è applicabile, anche se è ovvio che tu sei particolarmente debole verso questa donna perchè è della qualità perfetta per queste situazioni, le piace scirazzare per letti altrui, non cerca nulla di vincolante (figuriamoci) e offre perfino la sensazione che non metterà in pericolo il tuo matrimonio perchè, bontà sua, non ha progetti.............. perfetta per una defezione!!!
> ...


 
Ma allora è vero!!! Ormai sono come una citazione sull'enciclopedia del tradimento!!!

Non so a che punto questa discussione è arrivata, finora ho letto (saltando qualcosa perchè ho i minuti contati) fino alla risposta che sto citando. Avrei piacere intervenire, ma voglio prima finire di leggere alcune cose e magari rivedere certi passaggi.

Ho notato anch'io similitudini alla mia situazione con la sola differenza che Kouros ha anticipato prima i pensieri alle azioni, io ho portato avanti entrambe le cose, mentre vivevo il mio disagio, agivo a 360 gradi senza davvero comprendere dove stavo sparando, il mio malessere era talmente forte che ha fatto lo stesso effetto di una bomba all'idrogeno: prima implode e poi esplode!!!

Confesso che l'inizio del thread mi aveva infastidito, sembrava un trattato medico, una diagnosi del tradimento annunciato ("Ricordati che devi morire!"), poi è uscito il vero malessere, il dubbio, la vera ragione di vita.

Io ho fatto un lungo percorso, ma ora sono di fretta, questo post mi serve da indice per ritrovare il punto da cui ripartire a leggere.

Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma allora è vero!!! Ormai sono come una citazione sull'enciclopedia del tradimento!!!
> 
> Non so a che punto questa discussione è arrivata, finora ho letto (saltando qualcosa perchè ho i minuti contati) fino alla risposta che sto citando. Avrei piacere intervenire, ma voglio prima finire di leggere alcune cose e magari rivedere certi passaggi.
> 
> ...


Forte il tuo post ....  Ti faccio da "secondo" indice .......


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

*mi permetto di aggiugere alla riflessione di Bruja*



> io sono contro il tradimento perchè il vero coraggio è agire alla luce del sole, se questo coraggio manca siamo di fronte ad un amore di facciata che vive di ombre e sotterfugi ma non sopporta la vita pubblica e l'esposizione di sè stesso.


Io non posso parlare di grande amore o di piccolo amore e nemmen di amore ..non credo cioè di potermi permettermi il lusso di poterlo anche nominare  questo sentimento SE non riesce ad essere vissuto appunto alla luce del sole... gridato, vissuto, con coraggio, con la fierezza di appartere a lui e a lui solo.

Tutto il resto è una cosa che con la parola amore porta solo le cinque lettere dell'alfabeto.

Questo ho imparato subendo il tradimento.

questo ho imparato a mia volta tradendo.


Ed è quindi per me impossibile poter credere ad alcune considerazioni ( seppur fatte in assoluta buona fede ma viziate sostanzialmente da una immatura conoscenza di se stessi) quali " _sono innammorata di due uomini o tre donne_, oppure ho _abbandonato il grande amore della mia mia vita_, ...etc..etc..." queste sono solo illusioni di quello che avrebbe potuto essere e che raccontiamo a noi stessi per accarezzarci l'angoscia di quello che non è stato e che forse avrebbe potuto essere.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

*verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Carissimo , capisco cosa intendi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non credo alla fortuna in questi casi.


Probabilmente Verena sei stata insieme al tuo compagno piu' capace di tante altre persone( tra cui la sottoscritta e il coinquilino) a volere davvero questo bene per entrambi, mettendo al centro della vostra vita il bene dell'altro, anteponendolo a mille cose diverse che appartengono all'esercizio del proprio egoismo, egotismo...etc..etc...

Prova ne è che quando ti è accaduto quello che sappiamo tu hai avuto il coraggio di scegliere tra  la trasparenza o la recisione. nessuna mezza  misura,nessuna bugia, nessuna ambiguita', perchè conosci il significato della parola Amore.


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io non posso parlare di grande amore o di piccolo amore e nemmen di amore ..non credo cioè di potermi permettermi il lusso di poterlo anche nominare se questo sentimento SE non riesce ad essere vissuto appunto alla luce del sole... gridato, vissuto, con coraggio, con la fierezza di appartere a lui e a lui solo.
> 
> Tutto il resto è una cosa che con la parola amore porta solo le cinque lettere dell'alfabeto.
> 
> ...


 
Quoto tutto, soprattutto il "forse"............
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

*comunicazione di servizio*

porco di quel can ...non riesco ad utilizzare i messaggi privati..perchè dopo averli scritti la connessione si perde e con lei il testo. fumo dalle narici...

quindi..abbiate pasiensa....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> SCUSE ACCETTATE


 
Che il tuo futuro sia pieno solo di cose belle e sentimenti fragranti, allora....

Suono meno iettatoria, così?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io non credo alla fortuna in questi casi.
> 
> 
> Probabilmente Verena sei stata insieme al tuo compagno piu' capace di tante altre persone( tra cui la sottoscritta e il coinquilino) a volere davvero questo bene per entrambi, mettendo al centro della vostra vita il bene dell'altro, anteponendolo a mille cose diverse che appartengono all'esercizio del proprio egoismo, egotismo...etc..etc...
> ...


 
Grazie Micio è un grandissimo complimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !

Un bacio!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Marzo 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> ok. annego nei vostri post.
> ho creato un mostro.
> vorrei. giuro. vorrei rispondere a tutti. ma non posso. almeno non ora.
> ho letto del risentimento. delle aspettative disattese. della propria cosciente apologia. dell'apologia del nulla. di giudizi affrettati come per contenere il mercurio di un termometro rotto. ho letto di disagi e speranze.
> ...


 
Non sono ancora arrivato alla fine dei post, decisamente questo argomento è molto trattato, comunque credo di poter dire qualcosa che sia spunto di riflessione, ovvio che ciò che sto scrivendo è figlio della mia personale esperienza.

Quando un unione va in crisi si comincia a pensare al fatto che ci sono state defezione nel rapporto da parte di uno o entrambi i coniugi. Inizia quindi il "processo" alle intenzioni, al fatto che il tradimento fisico è stato preceduto dal tradimento nel progetto di vita comune. Si arriva ad affermare che si è perso lo spirito, la complicità, il desiderio, le motivazioni; si trovano meno importanti le cose che hanno reso solido il rapporto a discapito di altre passioni che sono speciali solo per uno dei due, oppure peggio ancora, la stanchezza e lo stress della vita incide a tal punto che si desidera il riposo perdendo poi di vista la vita comune.

Oggi trovo che la risposta a tutto questo sia semplicemente che niente è immutabile, che tutti cambiano e tutto si modifica. Non esiste nulla che possa rimanere uguale a se stesso in eterno. Con questa affermazione cosa voglio dire?? Se si vive con una compagna per un certo numero di anni è impossibile pensare che si possa essere uguali a quando si è iniziato il percorso insieme, ma questo noi ce lo dimentichiamo. Lo dimostra in fatto che nelle liti spesso ci si rinfaccia cosa eravamo e cosa siamo oggi. Da qui è importante comprendere che la vita ci obbliga a continui adattamenti che spesso inconsciamente non accettiamo perchè siamo legati al ricordo indelebile dell'inizio, siamo rimasti alla copertina del libro e ci siamo dimenticati di leggerlo!!!!

Quando ci innamoriamo di un'altra persona, alla fine stiamo guardando un'altra copertina!!!

A questo punto l'errore dov'è?? Molto probabilmente nel fatto che non abbiamo avuto il coraggio o la capacità di leggere il libro e fare nostre le vere esperienze di vita.

Mi spiace Kouros che tu ora sia via e non leggerai questo mio intervento, forse tornando non avrai la pazienza di leggere tutto (io ho fatto fatica ad arrivare fino a questo punto), ma se la mia esperienza personale può servire a qualcosa, ti consiglio di parlare a tua moglie, ma non perchè lei non è più come una volta, ma proprio perchè lei oggi è un'altra persona come tu sei un altro uomo.
I pensieri che tu hai elaborato oggi ti hanno fatto scoprire un nuovo uomo dentro di te, non migliore o peggiore, ma un uomo diverso. Tua moglie avrà fatto lo stesso e anche lei si sarà scoperta con abitudini, passioni e desideri diversi. Oggi voi pur vivendo nella stessa casa, dormendo uno accanto all'altra, probabilmente non vi conoscete!!!!

Qualcuno ha parlato di matrimoni a tempo, lo avevo pensato anch'io qualche anno fa, in effetti non serve dare una scadenza al matrimonio, ma prevedere dei periodi di durata al termine dei quali deve essere premuto il tasto RESET per ricominciare dall'inizio........


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non sono ancora arrivato alla fine dei post, decisamente questo argomento è molto trattato, comunque credo di poter dire qualcosa che sia spunto di riflessione, ovvio che ciò che sto scrivendo è figlio della mia personale esperienza.
> 
> Quando un unione va in crisi si comincia a pensare al fatto che ci sono state defezione nel rapporto da parte di uno o entrambi i coniugi. Inizia quindi il "processo" alle intenzioni, al fatto che il tradimento fisico è stato preceduto dal tradimento nel progetto di vita comune. Si arriva ad affermare che si è perso lo spirito, la complicità, il desiderio, le motivazioni; si trovano meno importanti le cose che hanno reso solido il rapporto a discapito di altre passioni che sono speciali solo per uno dei due, oppure peggio ancora, la stanchezza e lo stress della vita incide a tal punto che si desidera il riposo perdendo poi di vista la vita comune.
> 
> ...


 
Il tuo messaggio è pregno di significato, lucida sofferenza e grande voglia di rivalsa; spero tanto che il tuo percorso possa procedere come tu auspichi. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho compreso benissimo quello che intendi e non ho fatto del tuo, anzi del vostro, un tradimento diefferenziato da altri, amnzi lo ricondotto nei ranghi del "come vedi niente di nuovo" circa il "senso di responsabilità" che vi ha impedito di agire.
> Detto questo nulla di personale verso di te nè verso la tua ex, se dico qualcosa cerco solo di riportare la barra al centro degli argomenti. Forse è un po' standard in certe situazioni, ma spesso i famopsi indiviidualismi non portano comuque che a scelte comuni e condivisibili da tutti gli amanti del mondo.
> Per te è già bastante l'aver fatto un'analisi approfondita e l'esserti messo in discussione.
> Buona serata
> Bruja


 
Ho capito perfettamente lo spirito del tuo messaggio e - a volte - mi hai anche pesantemente criticato nel mio atteggiamento ma lo hai semre fatto con rispetto, garbo oltre che dandomi contenuti di raro significato. per questo ti ringrazio, come credo facciano tanti qui.

un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho compreso benissimo quello che intendi e non ho fatto del tuo, anzi del vostro, un tradimento diefferenziato da altri, amnzi lo ricondotto nei ranghi del "come vedi niente di nuovo" circa il "senso di responsabilità" che vi ha impedito di agire.
> Detto questo nulla di personale verso di te nè verso la tua ex, se dico qualcosa cerco solo di riportare la barra al centro degli argomenti. Forse è un po' standard in certe situazioni, ma spesso i famopsi indiviidualismi non portano comuque che a scelte comuni e condivisibili da tutti gli amanti del mondo.
> Per te è già bastante l'aver fatto un'analisi approfondita e l'esserti messo in discussione.
> Buona serata
> Bruja


 
Ho capito perfettamente lo spirito del tuo messaggio e - a volte - mi hai anche pesantemente criticato nel mio atteggiamento ma lo hai semre fatto con rispetto, garbo oltre che dandomi contenuti di raro significato. per questo ti ringrazio, come credo facciano tanti qui.

un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (1 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non sono ancora arrivato alla fine dei post, decisamente questo argomento è molto trattato, comunque credo di poter dire qualcosa che sia spunto di riflessione, ovvio che ciò che sto scrivendo è figlio della mia personale esperienza.
> 
> Quando un unione va in crisi si comincia a pensare al fatto che ci sono state defezione nel rapporto da parte di uno o entrambi i coniugi. Inizia quindi il "processo" alle intenzioni, al fatto che il tradimento fisico è stato preceduto dal tradimento nel progetto di vita comune. Si arriva ad affermare che si è perso lo spirito, la complicità, il desiderio, le motivazioni; si trovano meno importanti le cose che hanno reso solido il rapporto a discapito di altre passioni che sono speciali solo per uno dei due, oppure peggio ancora, la stanchezza e lo stress della vita incide a tal punto che si desidera il riposo perdendo poi di vista la vita comune.
> 
> ...


Sono totalmente d'accordo con te. Ecco consa intendo quando dico che la vera fedeltà non esiste perchè dopo 10, dopo 20 o dopo 30 anni prima o poi un sentimento verso qualcun altro capita. Che poi si riesca a non tradire è un'altra cosa. Dipende dalla forza di volontà, da come si sta vivendo in quel momento, da tante cose. E se dopo 10 anni la persona che abbiamo sposato non la risceglieremmo perchè siamo cambiati in modi diversi? Ma se ci sono dei figli e se più o meno c'è un rapporto che è divenuto di amicizia ed abitudine? Buttiamo tutto via in nome della passione? Una nuova passione che passerà prima o poi?
Non so quale sia la scelta giusta. Io credo che so sfascio della famiglia debba avvenire quando la vita è proprio intollerabile, come era ai vecchi tempi. L'infedeltà è antica. Gli uomini andavano nei bordelli per poi rincasare "scaricati" e tollerare meglio la vita familiare. Io credo la società odierna ha ideali troppo alti, al di la delle possibilità della maggior parte della gente. Una volta una donna sui 57 ha detto del marito (che l'aveva sempre tradita, anche con la loro cameriera e lo sapevano anche i figli). "io non credo che mio marito mi abbia mai tradito, ma se è stato cos' bravo da non farmi accorgere e non far mancare nulla alla famiglia, gli faccio i complimenti..." Il marito e tutti i presenti ovviamente hanno riso. 50 anni fa il tradimento maschile era la norma era accettato. Ora con la parità le cose sono campbiate perchè più che altro è il tradimento della donna che non è accettato allora per non fare disparità tra i sessi o tutti o nessuno, quindi il tradimento non si accetta più. Non dimentichiamo però che il tradiemnto non è neppure causa di separazione con addebito, se fatto con discrezione.
Nel mio caso, il tradimento virtuale (solo una volte reale) ha riempito tuti i vuoti del mio rapporto, perchè inutile negare, dopo anni il marito non ti ascolta più con interesse quando parli o magari preferisce ascoltare il telegiornale. Ma la donna invece deve ascoltare ogni microscopico problema con la massima attenzione... Anche il sesso, che con mio marito è sempre stato eccellente, diventa solo sesso. E noi siamo fortunati, perchè c'è chi neppure lo fa più. Credo che la maggior parte delle volte si e no che ci si da un bacio. Diventa sfogo e basta. Divertimento per i più fortunati. E la passione? Le chiacchiere nel letto? Finito l'atto finito. Si torna a guardare la TV.
Ho preso la mia decisione. Voglio essere fedele perchè la mia natura è questa. Quindi dovrò troncare con l'altro ogni fisicità. Troncherò anche il rapporto virutale se necessario. Ma una parte di me soffrirà terribilmente, mi dovrò castrare, soffocare, autocensurare, snaturare. 
Ringrazio questo forum, magari se avessi avuto qualcuno per confidarmi non sarei arrivata a mettere un piede nella fossa.
Grazie a tutti e che almeno la mia esperienza  serva ad altri, a tutti quelli che non sono infedeli patologici, ma che hanno sentito ancora una vlta la fiamma scorrere nelle vene e non sono riusciti a resistere.
A Kouros. Fermati finchè sei in tempo, perchè certe cose è meglio non provarle che doverci rinunciare.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> _*Voglio essere fedele perchè la mia natura è questa. Quindi dovrò troncare con l'altro ogni fisicità. Troncherò anche il rapporto virutale se necessario. Ma una parte di me soffrirà terribilmente, mi dovrò castrare, soffocare, autocensurare, snaturare.*_
> 
> Cara Irma, è ciò che ho fatto, continuo a fare e farò ma...... con pazienza, consapevole di non poter vedere un risultato immediato, ma con molta fiducia nel futuro. mi hanno colpito molto le tue parole.... un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Ho preso la mia decisione. Voglio essere fedele perchè la mia natura è questa. Quindi dovrò troncare con l'altro ogni fisicità. Troncherò anche il rapporto virutale se necessario. *Ma una parte di me soffrirà terribilmente, mi dovrò castrare, soffocare, autocensurare, snaturare. *
> .


Attenzione Irma, se questo è vero, secondo me dovresti ancora ponderare bene la decisione finale. Non siamo nati su questa terra per autocrocefiggerci.


----------



## Old ameliafix (1 Marzo 2007)

*per irmaladolce*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Ho preso la mia decisione. Voglio essere fedele perchè la mia natura è questa. Quindi dovrò troncare con l'altro ogni fisicità. Troncherò anche il rapporto virutale se necessario. Ma una parte di me soffrirà terribilmente, mi dovrò castrare, soffocare, autocensurare, snaturare.


Mi ha molto colpito il tuo post ed in particolare questa parte che ho citato.
Posso dirti come la penso???
Penso che la vita ed il crescere ed il vivere in comunità con altri esseri umani ci porti a raggiungere ed accettare molti compromessi. Quindi posso capire che, per il bene dei figli, una donna o uomo che sia possa decidere di rimanere insieme al compagno (sia che abbia tradito o sia stato/a tradita).

Ma penso che non sia giusto accettare compromessi con noi stessi, con la nostra natura più intima, non così pesanti.

Mi sembra che lancillotto abbia fatto una giusta osservazione sul fatto che se una giustificazione al tradimento ci può essere è proprio nel fatto che il tempo cambia non solo i sentimenti ma soprattutto noi. E se non ti riconosci più nella persona con cui stai, se anche provandoci e rimettendo te e l'altro in discussione non riesci più a trovare un bandolo della matassa comune, allora penso che sia inutile immolare la tua vita come un'eroina settecentesca al bene della "FAMIGLIA" o chissachè. Anche perchè magari (e qui generalizzo non conoscendo la tua situazione) nessuno te lo ha chiesto. Anche perchè vivere con Giovanna D'arco non deve essere una cosa così semplice e magari neanche piacevole


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lancillotto abbia fatto una giusta osservazione sul fatto che se una giustificazione al tradimento ci può essere è proprio nel fatto che il tempo cambia non solo i sentimenti ma soprattutto noi. E se non ti riconosci più nella persona con cui stai, se anche provandoci e rimettendo te e l'altro in discussione non riesci più a trovare un bandolo della matassa comune, allora penso che sia inutile immolare la tua vita come un'eroina settecentesca al bene della "FAMIGLIA" o chissachè. Anche perchè magari (e qui generalizzo non conoscendo la tua situazione) nessuno te lo ha chiesto. Anche perchè vivere con Giovanna D'arco non deve essere una cosa così semplice e magari neanche piacevole


Siamo sempre lì, c'è un confine sottile tra la scelta di rimanere e quella di andare, e spesso questo confine si chiama anche reponsabilità. Solo chi è nella coppia sa in cuor suo c'è ancora "benzina" nel motore del matrimonio, per tutte le persone coinvolte (FIGLI compresi) o se è meglio con coraggio prendere strade diverse. A volte si sbaglia esegerando sia i meriti dell'una che dell'altra soluzione, bisogna davvero guardarsi profondamente nel cuore...

Un bacio!


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*Va beh....*

Visto che io devo sempre fare la parte della Badessa, voglio solo riportare una tua frase assolutamente da manuale!

Gli uomini andavano nei bordelli per poi rincasare "scaricati" e tollerare meglio la vita familiare.....

La condivido perchè è la storia recente dei rapporti familiari, ma chi ha mai permesso, all'epoca, alle mogli di scaricare i LORO pesi intollerabili attraverso qualche maniera "liberatoria" parificabile? Se ci pensiamo bene oggi quello che ci ritroviamo a gestire è una libertà "giovane e magari sventata" tipica di chi ha subito per secoli tutele e costrizioni. La donna NON poteva tradire nè ribellarsisalvo la morte civile ed a volte anche fisica............   
Non la faccio lunga più del dovuto, oggi un Paolo e Francesca e una Monaca di Monza farebbero ridere, quindi se qualche volta gli uomini capissero che siamo dei "generali adolescenti" di queste libertà per le quali abbiamo lottato solo ultimamente ed i cui risultati, oltre ad essere di difficile gestione ci stanno creando anche i problemi di rimbalzo nell'insicurezza degli uomini, forse un po' di comprensione ci sarebbe dovuta proprio perchè siamo alla fine delle "debuttanti"......... due o tre decenni sono quisquiglie di fronte a secoli di soprusi. .
Ma siamo donne, e le donne, quelle degne di tale appellativo, lo sanno bene che avere dei diritti ufficiali non è che metta per decreto la mentalità generale nella condizione di eliminare pregiudizi e preconcetti.  Spiace solo che a volte per poche sciocche che si credono furbe, ne vada di mezzo la considerazione comune di quelle che i diritti se li sudano e se li guadagnano.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Ben detto, Bru!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo con te. Ecco consa intendo quando dico che la vera fedeltà non esiste perchè dopo 10, dopo 20 o dopo 30 anni prima o poi un sentimento verso qualcun altro capita. Che poi si riesca a non tradire è un'altra cosa. Dipende dalla forza di volontà, da come si sta vivendo in quel momento, da tante cose. E se dopo 10 anni la persona che abbiamo sposato non la risceglieremmo perchè siamo cambiati in modi diversi? Ma se ci sono dei figli e se più o meno c'è un rapporto che è divenuto di amicizia ed abitudine? Buttiamo tutto via in nome della passione? Una nuova passione che passerà prima o poi?
> Non so quale sia la scelta giusta. Io credo che so sfascio della famiglia debba avvenire quando la vita è proprio intollerabile, come era ai vecchi tempi. L'infedeltà è antica. Gli uomini andavano nei bordelli per poi rincasare "scaricati" e tollerare meglio la vita familiare. Io credo la società odierna ha ideali troppo alti, al di la delle possibilità della maggior parte della gente. Una volta una donna sui 57 ha detto del marito (che l'aveva sempre tradita, anche con la loro cameriera e lo sapevano anche i figli). "io non credo che mio marito mi abbia mai tradito, ma se è stato cos' bravo da non farmi accorgere e non far mancare nulla alla famiglia, gli faccio i complimenti..." Il marito e tutti i presenti ovviamente hanno riso. 50 anni fa il tradimento maschile era la norma era accettato. Ora con la parità le cose sono campbiate perchè più che altro è il tradimento della donna che non è accettato allora per non fare disparità tra i sessi o tutti o nessuno, quindi il tradimento non si accetta più. Non dimentichiamo però che il tradiemnto non è neppure causa di separazione con addebito, se fatto con discrezione.
> *Nel mio caso, il tradimento virtuale (solo una volte reale) ha riempito tuti i vuoti del mio rapporto, perchè inutile negare, dopo anni il marito non ti ascolta più con interesse quando parli o magari preferisce ascoltare il telegiornale. Ma la donna invece deve ascoltare ogni microscopico problema con la massima attenzione...* Anche il sesso, che con mio marito è sempre stato eccellente, diventa solo sesso. E noi siamo fortunati, perchè c'è chi neppure lo fa più. Credo che la maggior parte delle volte si e no che ci si da un bacio. Diventa sfogo e basta. Divertimento per i più fortunati. *E la passione? Le chiacchiere nel letto? Finito l'atto finito. Si torna a guardare la TV.*
> Ho preso la mia decisione. Voglio essere fedele perchè la mia natura è questa. Quindi dovrò troncare con l'altro ogni fisicità. Troncherò anche il rapporto virutale se necessario. Ma una parte di me soffrirà terribilmente, mi dovrò castrare, soffocare, autocensurare, snaturare.
> ...


 
Non ho ancora finito di aggiornarmi su tutti i post, ma ora ho dato precedenza a chi a preso spunto dal mio.
Tu Irmaladolce hai citato alcuni aspetti del tuo matrimonio, in effeti seppur simili, non tutti sono uguali. Infatti spesso accade che entrambi sono sordi, oppure parlano lingue diverse, o peggio ancora hanno interessi diversi e si rimane insieme per abitudine o magari perchè nessuno dei due si è soffermato sul motivo reale che li tiene uniti. Nel mio caso sicuramente sia io che mia moglie ci siamo trovati in un periodo della vita in cui eravamo oppressi dal peso che abbiamo sostenuto per lunghi anni che siamo soffocati. Ci è venuto a mancare l'ossigeno e non ci siamo accorti che entrambi, in modi diversi, abbiamo cercato di sopravvivere. Io sono caduto nel rapporto prima virtuale e poi da vero amante, lei invece è collassata in se stessa perdendo il contatto con il mondo esterno perchè giudicato insoddisfacente.
Noi non abbiamo mai smesso di parlarci, ti trovare dei momenti per chiaccherare e stare insieme, tutto sommato abbiamo sempre avuto il desiderio di confrontarci. Con gli occhi di oggi posso solo dire però che il nostro confronto era sempre però basato su ciò che aravamo all'inizio della storia con qualche esperienza in più, ma non abbiamo compreso che ormai dopo 15 anni (ormai più di 20), non potevamo essere le stesse persone. Erano cambiati gli ideali e gli obiettivi.
Tu trovi che tuo marito non ti ascolta con interesse, ho provato anch'io la stessa cosa e posso dirti che ciò avviene quando si diventa prevedibili, quando il nostro dialogo ripercorre sempre lo stesso schema, e la conversazione diventa noiosa. Non è un accusa nei tuoi confronti perchè è il problema di tutti noi che affermiamo di aver tradito perchè ci è mancato il dialogo, e chi abbiamo tradito ci risponderà che non ci ascoltavano perchè le nostre parole erano sempre uguali e senza construtto. 
E' da queste considerazioni che ho scritto il post precedente, ad un certo punto si dovrebbe premere il tasto reset e ricominciare


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Marzo 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> Mi ha molto colpito il tuo post ed in particolare questa parte che ho citato.
> Posso dirti come la penso???
> Penso che la vita ed il crescere ed il vivere in comunità con altri esseri umani ci porti a raggiungere ed accettare molti compromessi. Quindi posso capire che, per il bene dei figli, una donna o uomo che sia possa decidere di rimanere insieme al compagno (sia che abbia tradito o sia stato/a tradita).
> 
> ...


Scusa Ameliafix, ma volevo correggere la tua affermazione, io non ho trovato la giustificazione al tradimento, ma ho sottolineato una delle principali cause del tradimento. Personalmente non sono favorevole al tradimento anche se oggi trovo che il rapporto fedele "finche morte non ci separi" sia utopistico, credo ancora all'unità di coppia, ho però compreso che non può essere basato solo sulla volontà personale, deve esistere sempre un rapporto di coppia che abbia la capacità di rinnovarsi, ma soprattutto adeguarsi al rinnovamento della coppia.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (1 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Attenzione Irma, se questo è vero, secondo me dovresti ancora ponderare bene la decisione finale. Non siamo nati su questa terra per autocrocefiggerci.


Certo, ma devi considerare che con mio marito c'è un pò di stanchezza ma non siamo al punto di lasciarci, poi una famiglia non si sfascia alla prima occasione. Se fossi single lo avrei già mandato a quel paese in un paio di occazioni e prima che arrivasse l'altro virtuale.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (1 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Irmaladolce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > _*Voglio essere fedele perchè la mia natura è questa. Quindi dovrò troncare con l'altro ogni fisicità. Troncherò anche il rapporto virutale se necessario. Ma una parte di me soffrirà terribilmente, mi dovrò castrare, soffocare, autocensurare, snaturare.*_
> ...


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (1 Marzo 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> Mi ha molto colpito il tuo post ed in particolare questa parte che ho citato.
> Posso dirti come la penso???
> Penso che la vita ed il crescere ed il vivere in comunità con altri esseri umani ci porti a raggiungere ed accettare molti compromessi. Quindi posso capire che, per il bene dei figli, una donna o uomo che sia possa decidere di rimanere insieme al compagno (sia che abbia tradito o sia stato/a tradita).
> 
> ...


No, no percarità non sono Giovanna D'Arco e nn lo vorrei mai essere. Sto cercando di recuperare il rapporto con mio marito e trovare nuovi stimoli. Il sentimento ancora c'è non è morto, la passione anche. Sai una cosa? Ho fatto l'amore per l'atro con poca convinzione, è stata come una prova del nove sperando che non fosse bello come tutto il resto. con mio marito il sesso è fantastico quindi... a dire il vero fino a quando non mi sono imparanoiata è stato bellissimo con l'altro, ma ho sentito che mancava lo spirito. In pratica quando faccio l'amore con mio marito c'è il cuore, la mente e l'anima. Forse con l'altro l'anima non cìera, o forse il senso di colpa latente mi impediva di lasciarmi andare del tutto. Alla fine sono scoppiata a piangere come una quindicenne... Allora è andato in paranoia lui mi si sentiva di avermi forzata, ha detto che non lo avremmo fatto più se io dovevo stare così male... 
Anche questo dice qualcosa no?


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (1 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che io devo sempre fare la parte della Badessa, voglio solo riportare una tua frase assolutamente da manuale!
> 
> Gli uomini andavano nei bordelli per poi rincasare "scaricati" e tollerare meglio la vita familiare.....
> 
> ...


Mi dici quanti anni hai ti prego? Ti faccio una profezia, un giorno sarai sconvolta di passione e tutte le tue convinzioni andranno a farsi fottere, te lo dico perchè parli come me prima, per cui spero che tu sia ancora giovane per goderti l'onda!
E sono anche certa che hai costruito intorno a te una forte muraia per contenere tutto ciò di cui hai paura, ma sei viva sei fiamma, attendi solo che qualcuno ti accenda!


----------



## Old ameliafix (1 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusa Ameliafix, ma volevo correggere la tua affermazione, io non ho trovato la giustificazione al tradimento, ma ho sottolineato una delle principali cause del tradimento. Personalmente non sono favorevole al tradimento anche se oggi trovo che il rapporto fedele "finche morte non ci separi" sia utopistico, credo ancora all'unità di coppia, ho però compreso che non può essere basato solo sulla volontà personale, deve esistere sempre un rapporto di coppia che abbia la capacità di rinnovarsi, ma soprattutto adeguarsi al rinnovamento della coppia.


Scusa lancillotto ... non partirmi lancia in resta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...
 ti ho parafrasato ... ed ho usato il termine errato, giustificazione e non ragione:cmq intendevo esattamente ciò che tu hai specificato per cui ti quoto in pieno


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (1 Marzo 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho ancora finito di aggiornarmi su tutti i post, ma ora ho dato precedenza a chi a preso spunto dal mio.
> Tu Irmaladolce hai citato alcuni aspetti del tuo matrimonio, in effeti seppur simili, non tutti sono uguali. Infatti spesso accade che entrambi sono sordi, oppure parlano lingue diverse, o peggio ancora hanno interessi diversi e si rimane insieme per abitudine o magari perchè nessuno dei due si è soffermato sul motivo reale che li tiene uniti. Nel mio caso sicuramente sia io che mia moglie ci siamo trovati in un periodo della vita in cui eravamo oppressi dal peso che abbiamo sostenuto per lunghi anni che siamo soffocati. Ci è venuto a mancare l'ossigeno e non ci siamo accorti che entrambi, in modi diversi, abbiamo cercato di sopravvivere. Io sono caduto nel rapporto prima virtuale e poi da vero amante, lei invece è collassata in se stessa perdendo il contatto con il mondo esterno perchè giudicato insoddisfacente.
> Noi non abbiamo mai smesso di parlarci, ti trovare dei momenti per chiaccherare e stare insieme, tutto sommato abbiamo sempre avuto il desiderio di confrontarci. Con gli occhi di oggi posso solo dire però che il nostro confronto era sempre però basato su ciò che aravamo all'inizio della storia con qualche esperienza in più, ma non abbiamo compreso che ormai dopo 15 anni (ormai più di 20), non potevamo essere le stesse persone. Erano cambiati gli ideali e gli obiettivi.
> *Tu trovi che tuo marito non ti ascolta con interesse, ho provato anch'io la stessa cosa e posso dirti che ciò avviene quando si diventa prevedibili, quando il nostro dialogo ripercorre sempre lo stesso schema, e la conversazione diventa noiosa.* Non è un accusa nei tuoi confronti perchè è il problema di tutti noi che affermiamo di aver tradito perchè ci è mancato il dialogo, e chi abbiamo tradito ci risponderà che non ci ascoltavano perchè le nostre parole erano sempre uguali e senza construtto.
> E' da queste considerazioni che ho scritto il post precedente, ad un certo punto si dovrebbe premere il tasto reset e ricominciare


No io credo sia perchè gli interessa di più la tv, perchè quando è lui che vuole parlare per la millesima volta della stessa cosa io invece devo ascoltarlo. Io non gli parlo del colore della biancheria intima, ma di casi che mi sono capitati, di politica, di cose sempre diverse.


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*Spiacente*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Mi dici quanti anni hai ti prego? Ti faccio una profezia, un giorno sarai sconvolta di passione e tutte le tue convinzioni andranno a farsi fottere, te lo dico perchè parli come me prima, per cui spero che tu sia ancora giovane per goderti l'onda!
> E sono anche certa che hai costruito intorno a te una forte muraia per contenere tutto ciò di cui hai paura, ma sei viva sei fiamma, attendi solo che qualcuno ti accenda!


Ho superato i 50, ho sconvolto (letteralmente) la mia vita tre volte e ho solo quanto appreso da questi eventi e dalle reazioni umane e circostanziali. 
Ho goduto però l'onda e l'ho anche cavalcata, ma adesso che sò come stanno le cose, sono semplicemente in grado di guardarle senza rimpianti, sapendo che la fiamma l'ho vissuta e consumata per quanto mi è stato dato di fare..................forse oggi ho la brace e non sono distolta da lapilli e zaffate di fumo.  Ma la brace è ben altro che una muraglia, è una perfetta passerella che ti permette di attraversare il ghiaccio e le fiamme con una certa disinvoltura. 
Non voglio peccare di presunzione, e lo dico in sedicesimo, ma ho raggiunto un po' " di quella poesia di Kipling: Se,  tanto sbandierata ma così poco applicata............ 
Grazie comunque per avermi definita fiamma, la si può essere sempre nell'anima e nello spirito e quella credo di averla almeno in piccola parte.
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Marzo 2007)

ameliafix ha detto:


> Scusa lancillotto ... non partirmi lancia in resta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono partito lancia in resta, le parole scritte hanno molte più interpretazioni di quelle pronunciate. Ho specificato il concetto perchè mi sembrava corretto farlo


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> bastardo dentro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dove trovo la tua storia? Magari mi aiuterà dato che pare sia simile alla mia. Grazie edell'abbraccio, a volte ci vuole.
> ...


----------



## Broccolatore (2 Marzo 2007)

*Broccola oggi broccola domani Irma ci sta*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Irmaladolce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per non annoiare ancora tutti con la mia storia ti scrivo in privato e te la racconto
> ...


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Broccolatore ha detto:


> bastardo dentro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ....poi in privato ci possiamo anche vedere e ti racconto un'altra storia.....
> ...


----------



## Bancliff (2 Marzo 2007)

*taglia....*

Lasciala perdere...per le donne in generale non esiste il "sono interessata a te e non al futuro"....e' come scindere un neutrone con un coltellaccio da macellaio....
il pre-tradimento e' bellissimo...la complicita', il desiderio, i pensieri
il durante e'  altalenante e finisce per essere squallido dopo 1 anno. Sempre che poi lei non inizi anche ad avanzare pretese sul futuro
il post e' triste, doloroso e lungo. E non ti insegna niente.
Sono una donna
ho tradito
sto meglio ora, nella routine, nell'intesa ma non passione. E nell'anima




kouros ha detto:


> Salve Gente.
> Nuovo di questo mondo vi propongo una riflessione ad alta voce.
> Sposato(quasi ovvio) Padre. Buon Lavoro. Problemi seri zero.
> Una moglie fedele(credo) con la quale c'è ancora intesa. Non complicità ma rispetto ed intesa. Meno verve di qualche anno fa, ma, insomma, si fa ancora all'amore. Ogni tanto si scopa.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Bancliff*



Bancliff ha detto:


> Lasciala perdere...per le donne in generale non esiste il "sono interessata a te e non al futuro"....e' come scindere un neutrone con un coltellaccio da macellaio....
> il pre-tradimento e' bellissimo...la complicita', il desiderio, i pensieri
> il durante e' altalenante e finisce per essere squallido dopo 1 anno. Sempre che poi lei non inizi anche ad avanzare pretese sul futuro
> il post e' triste, doloroso e lungo. E non ti insegna niente.
> ...


Benvenuta fra noi, anche se la tua esposizione è un pochino triste, tuttavia ne capisco il senso  e le  deduzioni............
Non sempre la vita ci offre la passione, ma se riuscissimo a trovarla anche in tutte le nostre manifestazioni che non si riducono al confronto uomo donna, forse non diventerebbe tanto necessario attaccarvisi con quel parossismo che sembra muova il mondo, ed invece è sempre e solo il nostro bisogno d'amore, che noi interpretiamo possa provenire solo da un esemplare dell'altro sesso................. quella sarebbe invece solo una delle opzioni, ma è perchè diamo precedenza e valenza assoluta a quella che poi del resto non ci importa granchè ed andiamo in crisi solamente se QUELLA non funziona.  E la cosa strana è che di quel tipo di opzione, che ci sembra contingentemente unica ed irripetibile, nella vita ce ne capitano anche tre o quattro.
Ma questo ci insegna qualcosa solo dopo, molto, troppo dopo!
Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2007)

Bancliff ha detto:


> Lasciala perdere...per le donne in generale non esiste il "sono interessata a te e non al futuro"....e' come scindere un neutrone con un coltellaccio da macellaio....
> il pre-tradimento e' bellissimo...la complicita', il desiderio, i pensieri
> il durante e' altalenante e finisce per essere squallido dopo 1 anno. Sempre che poi lei non inizi anche ad avanzare pretese sul futuro
> il post e' triste, doloroso e lungo. E non ti insegna niente.
> ...


Sono un'ottimista nata e cerco di guardare al futuro con serenità, ma sostanzialmente sulle conclusioni concordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

*Benclif e Kouros*

Forse il punto è proprio questo, non si può vivere sempre al massimo, dopo 10 anni, dice una celebra battuta di un film, è incesto. Forse però vanno rivalutati gl aspetti rassicuranti del legame, quando si vede insieme un film sul divano in pigiama con la pinza nei capelli, quando lui si eccita  anche se sei struccata e non hai fatto la ceretta, quando nel messaggio non ti manda pensieri di amore ma ti dice solo "faccio io la spesa o la fai tu", mentre l'altro ti esalta come una dea.
E come sarebbe invece con l'altro tra 10 anni? Magari non durerebbe neppure un anno, come è successo a molti in questo forum. L'altro potrebbe esere solo il frutto della nostra mente, un ideale inisistenete... Mentre il nostro compagno e realte più che mai con pregi e difetti, col calzino bucato, la maglia della salute, ma sempre amato, nel profondo. Gli amici in comune, i bambini che sono suoi e solo suoi...
Ecco basta guardare la routine sotto un'altra luce.

Ho riflettuto molto sulla mia vicenda prima di rispondere a Kouros...
Non sono nella posizione di dare consigli, ma credo che lei si rivelerà un flop. 
Una donna che te la propone così si svende. Probabilmente tu l'hai idealizzata e da uomo intelligente quale sei lo capirai presto. Se hai già deciso di andarci fallo, ma usa tutte le cautele. Lei è la tipa che va da tua moglie a dirle che si tromba suo marito... Capita spessissimo. Una ragazza libera crina ecc... che ci prova proprio con uno felicemente sposato ha problemi e pochi scrupoli, di certo non verrà a piangere su questo forum.
Un conto è giocare ad armi pari, entrambi sposati ed in crisi... Un conto è, tra tanti uomini liberi, trovarsi proprio lo sposato.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*irma*



> Lei è la tipa che va da tua moglie a dirle che si tromba suo marito...


 
su quali elementi riesci a fare questo tipo di considerazioni lo vorrei capire.




> Una ragazza libera crina ecc


se fosse stata sposata invece quale tipo di considerazione avresti fatto.



> ... che ci prova proprio con uno felicemente sposato


 
Felice perchè? -luogo comune.-






> ha problemi e pochi scrupoli, di certo non verrà a piangere su questo forum.


credi che basti un _pianto_ in questo contesto ad avvalorare o rendere credibile a noi stessi i conti che dobbiamo fare con la nostra coscienza?




> Un conto è giocare ad armi pari, entrambi sposati ed in crisi... Un conto è, tra tanti uomini liberi, trovarsi proprio lo sposato.


 
ma non eri tu quella che ha sostenuto per tutte queste pagine che la vita ci puo' sorprendere mettendoci alla prova in circostanze che non avremmo mai previsto? 



O vuoi avvalorare il fatto di essere stata piu' responsabile ( ?) con coscienza ( ?) di questa donna di Kouros essendotene trovata...ops..pardon a te è capitato su internet.. uno sposato?


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> su quali elementi riesci a fare questo tipo di considerazioni lo vorrei capire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una che la mette su un piatto di argento è una che te la mette su un piatto di argento. 
Dal racconto di lui pare proprio che sia stata lei a fare tutto, per cui perdonami, ma io insisto nel pensarla così.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Irma*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Una che la mette su un piatto di argento è una che te la mette su un piatto di argento.
> Dal racconto di lui pare proprio che sia stata lei a fare tutto, per cui perdonami, ma io insisto nel pensarla così.


 
Probabilmente è perchè le attribuirà un valore tale da offrirla sull'argento piuttosto che sulla latta.

A parte i luoghi comuni e le mie battute del menga...


Irma, sai bene che non stai cercando perdono da noi,e nemmeno ti beccherai la dannazione eterna  .....il giudizio e il rosario ce lo dobbiamo sciroppare solo all'ombra di noi stessi.


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Probabilmente è perchè le attribuirà un valore tale da offrirla sull'argento piuttosto che sulla latta.
> 
> A parte i luoghi comuni e le mie battute del menga...
> 
> ...


 
Prego all'ombra del Chiostro............ comunque queste benefattrici che la presentano come credono meglio, non è che qualche volta pensano che la potrebbero offrire alla pari anche a uomini liberi?
Oh Micio........ sia chiaro mica assolvo i gentili fruitori del piatto d'argento, ma insomma si prendessero entrambi il peso delle loro scelte, gli alibi si hanno quando esistono non quando diventano pretestuose invenzioni.
Vado a finire le giaculatorie, voi care consorelle fate le brave.........che già è un bel compito.!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Col rosario in mano...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Prego all'ombra del Chiostro............ comunque queste benefattrici che la presentano come credono meglio, non è che qualche volta pensano che la potrebbero offrire alla pari anche a uomini liberi?
> Oh Micio........ sia chiaro mica assolvo i gentili fruitori del piatto d'argento, ma insomma si prendessero entrambi il peso delle loro scelte, gli alibi si hanno quando esistono non quando diventano pretestuose invenzioni.
> Vado a finire le giaculatorie, voi care consorelle fate le brave.........che già è un bel compito.!!!
> 
> ...


 

All'ombra di sto chiostro...ma ora ..scusatemi care Sorelle..ma 

se queste sono "libere"...per scelta..per convinzione..per caso o per fortuna ( vedove ad es. )


ma dico io , ma ..avranno pure la liberta di liberarsi dove ne hanno voglia o no?!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Forse il punto è proprio questo, non si può vivere sempre al massimo, dopo 10 anni, dice una celebra battuta di un film, è incesto. Forse però vanno rivalutati gl aspetti rassicuranti del legame, quando si vede insieme un film sul divano in pigiama con la pinza nei capelli, quando lui si eccita anche se sei struccata e non hai fatto la ceretta, quando nel messaggio non ti manda pensieri di amore ma ti dice solo "faccio io la spesa o la fai tu", mentre l'altro ti esalta come una dea.
> E come sarebbe invece con l'altro tra 10 anni? Magari non durerebbe neppure un anno, come è successo a molti in questo forum. L'altro potrebbe esere solo il frutto della nostra mente, un ideale inisistenete... Mentre il nostro compagno e realte più che mai con pregi e difetti, col calzino bucato, la maglia della salute, ma sempre amato, nel profondo. Gli amici in comune, i bambini che sono suoi e solo suoi...
> Ecco basta guardare la routine sotto un'altra luce.
> 
> ...


Occhio a non ricadere nell'antico vizio...prima eri dura con chi tradiva, a prescindere dallo stato civile. Ora hai scritto di aver imparato a non giudicare...ma fallo a prescindere se l'amante è libera o sposata.


----------



## Old Fiore (2 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prego all'ombra del Chiostro............ comunque queste benefattrici che la presentano come credono meglio, non è che qualche volta pensano che la potrebbero offrire alla pari anche a uomini liberi?
> Oh Micio........ sia chiaro mica assolvo i gentili fruitori del piatto d'argento, ma insomma si prendessero entrambi il peso delle loro scelte, gli alibi si hanno quando esistono non quando diventano pretestuose invenzioni.
> Vado a finire le giaculatorie, voi care consorelle fate le brave.........che già è un bel compito.!!!
> 
> ...


se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta, non assolviamo le benefattrici che la offrono sul piatto d'argento (io sono stata una di esse).

non assolviamo i gentile fruitori del piatto d'argento....

ma non assolviamo neanche la rassicurante immagine che segue

gli aspetti rassicuranti del legame, *quando si vede insieme un film sul divano in pigiama con la pinza nei capelli, quando lui si eccita anche se sei struccata e non hai fatto la ceretta, quando nel messaggio non ti manda pensieri di amore ma ti dice solo "faccio io la spesa o la fai tu", ...hai dimenticato i bigodini in testa!*
io così mi faccio vedere da mio fratello che mi conosce da 35 anni...e anche mi prende in giro!!! sai quanto è contento un marito!!!!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Fiore ha detto:


> se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta, non assolviamo le benefattrici che la offrono sul piatto d'argento (io sono stata una di esse).
> 
> non assolviamo i gentile fruitori del piatto d'argento....
> 
> ...


Bhè ti assicuro che anche così son sopra allo standard!!!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio a non ricadere nell'antico vizio...prima eri dura con chi tradiva, a prescindere dallo stato civile. Ora hai scritto di aver imparato a non giudicare...ma fallo a prescindere se l'amante è libera o sposata.


Si hai ragioni, sono stata dura, ma sono ricaduta nel ruolo della consigliatrice e vorrei che Kourus non facesse qualcosa che lo farà soffrire moltissimo, dato che è ancora in tempo. L'immagine dei bambini mi ha straziato il cuore e credo che una single tende allo sfascio della famiglia più di una sposata che, per definizione e comune esperienza, da meno problemi.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Si hai ragioni, sono stata dura, ma sono ricaduta nel ruolo della consigliatrice e vorrei che Kourus non facesse qualcosa che lo farà soffrire moltissimo, dato che è ancora in tempo. L'immagine dei bambini mi ha straziato il cuore e credo che una single tende allo sfascio della famiglia più di una sposata che, per definizione e comune esperienza, da meno problemi.


Puo' darsi che spesso sia così, ma non sempre è così. Te lo posso dire per storia personale. Ci sono anche single che si fanno mille problemi pensando allo sfascio dell'altra famiglia.  Sono quelle che amano davvero il loro uomo impegnato.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho superato i 50, ho sconvolto (letteralmente) la mia vita tre volte e ho solo quanto appreso da questi eventi e dalle reazioni umane e circostanziali.
> Ho goduto però l'onda e l'ho anche cavalcata, ma adesso che sò come stanno le cose, sono semplicemente in grado di guardarle senza rimpianti, sapendo che la fiamma l'ho vissuta e consumata per quanto mi è stato dato di fare..................forse oggi ho la brace e non sono distolta da lapilli e zaffate di fumo. Ma la brace è ben altro che una muraglia, è una perfetta passerella che ti permette di attraversare il ghiaccio e le fiamme con una certa disinvoltura.
> Non voglio peccare di presunzione, e lo dico in sedicesimo, ma ho raggiunto un po' " di quella poesia di Kipling: Se, tanto sbandierata ma così poco applicata............
> Grazie comunque per avermi definita fiamma, la si può essere sempre nell'anima e nello spirito e quella credo di averla almeno in piccola parte.
> ...


Credo che tuo marito abbia perso una grande persona, o magari è sto il dolore che hai provato a renderti grande. A volte gli uomini non riescono a gestire donne forti, intelligenti, autonome, capaci, e preferiscono l'ochetta di turno molto più rassicurante per la loro mascolinità.
Ma può annche accadere il contrario ovviamente, che l'altra sia molto meglio della moglie.
vi racconto una storia. Lui era sposato con una donna che non conosco, ma me l'hanno descritta come una vera megera, mezza pazza ed iterica, lui un pezzo di pane.
Avevano un figlio, ma le cose andavano male e per quanto ne so facevano vite separate. Lui restava per il figlio. Lui usciva con gli amici e conosce una ragazza di 13 anni meno che faceva la cubista. Iniziano una storia, poi lui lascia la moglie, lei gli porta via il figlio, lo porta lontano e per anni lo monta contro il  padre facendogli credere che lui se ne fregava di lui e non dava neppure il mantenimento. Tutto falso. Il padre nel frattempo chiede alche l'affido, paga sempre il dovuto, ma la moglie dice che il figlio non lo vuole sentire e per anni nulla. Un bel giorno lui riesce ad avere il cell del figlio e gli manda un sms. Va da lui, si vedono. Lui oramai è un uomo. Il padre ha avuto un'altra figlia che lui non conosce. La madre pure un'altra figlia e dopo poco il naufragio anche dell'altra relazione.
Il figlio trova tutti i bonifici sempre fatti dal padre, le lettere e capisce.
Scappa va dal padre, lui e la compagna lo accogono, la compagna diventa la sua migliore amica. La  madre non si preoccupa mai neppure di mandargli un centesimo, finalmene lui comprende tutto...


----------



## Old Pinguino (2 Marzo 2007)

Fiore ha detto:


> se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta, non assolviamo le benefattrici che la offrono sul piatto d'argento (io sono stata una di esse).
> 
> non assolviamo i gentile fruitori del piatto d'argento....
> 
> ...


Caro Fiore e se sei sposato ad una come mia moglie che non farsi la ceretta è quasi la normalità, o si fa la doccia alla mattina prima di andare al lavoro quindi alla sera sul divano ti lascio immaginare e tu glielo fai presente ti senti rispondere di non rompere i coglioni mentre io mi lavo tutte sere.La biancheria intima sexi era solo per l'amante. Adesso è logico che le parole d'amore le uso molto meno ma io ero uno di quelli che lasciava bigliettini d'amore sul tavolo prima di uscire per il lavoro o regalavo fiori o piccoli gioielli non solo alle feste comandate, San Valentino, compleanno ecc... ma quando me lo diceva il cuore cosa faresti??? Ti rassegni e ti tappi il naso o litighi. Adesso non è il massimo ma è migliorata quando la sera siamo sul divano e mi dice che profumo gli rispondo sorridendo che io mi lavo, non s'incazza più ride anche lei e alcune volte si va a lavare. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Irma, tu oltre ad essere "dolce" scherzi vero?!!!*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Si hai ragioni, sono stata dura, ma sono ricaduta nel ruolo della consigliatrice e vorrei che Kourus non facesse qualcosa che lo farà soffrire moltissimo, dato che è ancora in tempo. L'immagine dei bambini mi ha straziato il cuore
> 
> 
> e credo che una single tende allo sfascio della famiglia più di una sposata che, per definizione e comune esperienza, da meno problemi.


 
consideri gli uomini dei cerebrolesi  che non hanno capacità di intendere e di volere?


E poi...dimmi se è mai possibile fare questa 

equazione : single= sfascia famiglia

sposata= rafforza famiglia.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Puo' darsi che spesso sia così, ma non sempre è così. Te lo posso dire per storia personale. Ci sono anche single che si fanno mille problemi pensando allo sfascio dell'altra famiglia. Sono quelle che amano davvero il loro uomo impegnato.


Certo generalizzare è sempre da stupidi, ma qui si fa per parlare non conoscendo le persone.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> consideri gli uomini dei cerebrolesi che non hanno capacità di intendere e di volere?
> 
> 
> E poi...dimmi se è mai possibile fare questa
> ...


Ovviamente no, ma la single punta a non esserlo più o sbaglio?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*irma.*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, ma la single punta a non esserlo più o sbaglio?


 
Ora , secondo te una single non potrebbe:

a. aver voglia di mantenere il suo status tutta la vita.

b. una single se si mette con un uomo sposato  è per sfasciare la famiglia.


c. una single è single perchè sfigata.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (2 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Credo che tuo marito abbia perso una grande persona, o magari è sto il dolore che hai provato a renderti grande. A volte gli uomini non riescono a gestire donne forti, intelligenti, autonome, capaci, e preferiscono l'ochetta di turno molto più rassicurante per la loro mascolinità.
> Ma può annche accadere il contrario ovviamente, che l'altra sia molto meglio della moglie.
> vi racconto una storia. Lui era sposato con una donna che non conosco, ma me l'hanno descritta come una vera megera, mezza pazza ed iterica, lui un pezzo di pane.
> Avevano un figlio, ma le cose andavano male e per quanto ne so facevano vite separate. Lui restava per il figlio. Lui usciva con gli amici e conosce una ragazza di 13 anni meno che faceva la cubista. Iniziano una storia, poi lui lascia la moglie, lei gli porta via il figlio, lo porta lontano e per anni lo monta contro il padre facendogli credere che lui se ne fregava di lui e non dava neppure il mantenimento. Tutto falso. Il padre nel frattempo chiede alche l'affido, paga sempre il dovuto, ma la moglie dice che il figlio non lo vuole sentire e per anni nulla. Un bel giorno lui riesce ad avere il cell del figlio e gli manda un sms. Va da lui, si vedono. Lui oramai è un uomo. Il padre ha avuto un'altra figlia che lui non conosce. La madre pure un'altra figlia e dopo poco il naufragio anche dell'altra relazione.
> ...


 
bello .... ma quanto dolore in mezzo alle tue righe... mah? non so. un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> bello .... ma quanto dolore in mezzo alle tue righe... mah? non so. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Molto molto dolore e non so la nuova compagna, allora solo una ragazzina, come ha fatto a gestire tutto così bene. Io sarei fuggita a gambe levate, si vede che era proprio amore...
Ora le amiche cattive la prendono in giro dicendo che lei ballava sul cubo e si sentiva una dea mentre si è presa un uomo reciclato e neppure ricco. Io la apprezzo tanto invece.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ora , secondo te una single non potrebbe:
> 
> a. aver voglia di mantenere il suo status tutta la vita.
> 
> ...


No una sigle che va proprio con un uomo sposato è di certo una santa che crede nella famiglia. Così può mantenere il suo status e trombarsi il marito di un'altra.
Te la sei proprio cercata!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*sillogismo di irma*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> No una sigle che va proprio con un uomo sposato è di certo una santa che crede nella famiglia. Così può mantenere il suo status e trombarsi il marito di un'altra.
> Te la sei proprio cercata!


e invece una sposata che si scopa una sposato ( secondo il tuo ragionamento)è piu' figa..perchè crede al valore della famiglia


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e invece una sposata che si scopa una sposato è piu' figa..perchè crede al valore della famiglia








  Ma almeno lei uno straccio di uomo libero è riuscito a trovarselo...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*quelli del forum*


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Ma almeno lei uno straccio di uomo libero è riuscito a trovarselo...


lei chi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non mi dire che ti stai riferendo ad una "lei " prima che si sposasse.


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2007)

*Irma*

Ora credo di poter essere creduta se dico che hai tutta la mia umana comprensione, anche se resto del parere che la peggior nemica di chi è amante sia proprio quella persona stessa che si infila in situazioni che, anche se involontariamente, hanno sbocchi quasi sempre più dolorosi che soddisfacenti....... e ne provo il dispiacere che si ha per qualcosa che nasce compromesso.
Bruja


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Dai ti porgo la mano da donna sposata che avuto dopo 10 anni uno scivolone a single non sfasciafamiglie che di certo si è pazzamente innamorata suo malgrado di un uomo sposato...


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Ma almeno lei uno straccio di uomo libero è riuscito a trovarselo...


 
irma ... benvenuta su questo forum!

mi piacciono molto i tuoi scritti, ne emerge l'impressione di una donna completa, intelligente, simpatica. 

per questo vorrei chiederti un consiglio: dimmi come posso fare per trovarmi un uomo libero, dammi le dritte, i consigli, le ricette.

giacché ci siamo insegnami anche:

a) ad essere sensuale con i bigodini, come te;
b) ad attrarre una fila di uomini come fai tu.

ti prego, sono un caso disperato!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Irma.*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Dai ti porgo la mano da donna sposata che avuto dopo 10 anni uno scivolone a single non sfasciafamiglie che di certo si è pazzamente innamorata suo malgrado di un uomo sposato...


 
qua la mano....


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> qua la mano....


Il fatto è che purtroppo ognuno di noi nella vita prima o poi ha i 5 minuti di coglionaggine!|
E che vuoi fare? Nonostante la volontà a volte siamo così ciechi, limitati, deboli da non vedere in che guaio ci si sta cacciando. Oppure l'amore ci colpisce proprio quando non ce lo apettiamo, oppure non si tratta di amore ma di una prova che ci si pone davanti e noi non lo capiamo... Riprendo il mio primo post, mai dire mai, mai giudicare perchè il prossimo potresti essere tu.


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> irma ... benvenuta su questo forum!
> 
> mi piacciono molto i tuoi scritti, ne emerge l'impressione di una donna completa, intelligente, simpatica.
> 
> ...


 
Bhè sai come me ci si nasce, ma ci posso provare a darti dei suggerimenti.

Innanzitutto per trovarti un uomo libero devi scartare tutti quelli che sono sposati.

a) prova ad indossare dei grossi bigodini fucsia intonati alla biancheria intima alla quale dovrai aggiungere solo una goccia di profumo. Scodinzola per casa così come se stessi cercando qualcosa distrattamente e vedrai che l'effetto è assicurato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




b) questo non saprei proprio dirtelo, dovresti chiederlo a loro.


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Bhè sai come me ci si nasce, ma ci posso provare a darti dei suggerimenti.
> 
> Innanzitutto per trovarti un uomo libero devi scartare tutti quelli che sono sposati.
> 
> ...


 
in effetti così si nasce, non si diventa. non ci posso fare niente.
però seguirò il consiglio dei bigodini, magari ottengo un piccolo risultato anche io. certo dovrò imparare a scodinzolare ...
grazie!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*mi confondi..non riesco a capire se o se.*



grace ha detto:


> in effetti così si nasce, non si diventa. non ci posso fare niente.
> però seguirò il consiglio dei bigodini, magari ottengo un piccolo risultato anche io. certo dovrò imparare a scodinzolare ...
> grazie!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> in effetti così si nasce, non si diventa. non ci posso fare niente.
> però seguirò il consiglio dei bigodini, magari ottengo un piccolo risultato anche io. certo dovrò imparare a scodinzolare ...
> grazie!


Non sai scodinzolare? Lo davo per scontato in chi va con gli uomini sposati, io infatti l'ho imparato appositamente!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Puo' darsi che spesso sia così, ma non sempre è così. Te lo posso dire per storia personale. Ci sono anche single che si fanno mille problemi pensando allo sfascio dell'altra famiglia. Sono quelle che amano davvero il loro uomo impegnato.


 
Hai un'idea di amare veramente che è quantomeno discutibile. Secondo me chi AMA vuole costruire un rapporto a tutto tondo. Non si accontenta di posizioni di vassallaggio che mettono in luce solo inutili nonché dannose (per tutti) sudditanze psicologiche....o semplicemente posizioni di comodo!

Bacio da Verena (fiera allora, alla tua stregua, di "Non aver amato veramente)


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (2 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Hai un'idea di amare veramente che è quantomeno discutibile. Secondo me chi AMA vuole costruire un rapporto a tutto tondo. Non si accontenta di posizioni di vassallaggio che mettono in luce solo inutili nonché dannose (per tutti) sudditanze psicologiche....o semplicemente posizioni di comodo!
> 
> Bacio da Verena (fiera allora, alla tua stregua, di "Non aver amato veramente)


Devo dire che questa volta concordo con Verena, anche se ripeto, a volte abbiamo gli occhi foderati di prosciutto e ciò che per gli altri è chiarissimo per noi non lo è...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*sono allibita*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Forse il punto è proprio questo, non si può vivere sempre al massimo, dopo 10 anni, dice una celebra battuta di un film, è incesto. Forse però *vanno rivalutati gl aspetti rassicuranti del legame, quando si vede insieme un film sul divano in pigiama con la pinza nei capelli, quando lui si eccita anche se sei struccata e non hai fatto la ceretta, quando nel messaggio non ti manda pensieri di amore ma ti dice solo "faccio io la spesa o la fai tu"*, mentre l'altro ti esalta come una dea.
> E come sarebbe invece con l'altro tra 10 anni? Magari non durerebbe neppure un anno, come è successo a molti in questo forum. L'altro potrebbe esere solo il frutto della nostra mente, un ideale inisistenete... Mentre il nostro compagno e realte più che mai con pregi e difetti, col calzino bucato, la maglia della salute, ma sempre amato, nel profondo. Gli amici in comune, i bambini che sono suoi e solo suoi...
> Ecco basta guardare la routine sotto un'altra luce.
> 
> ...


Cito Irma perché a questo intervento sono seguiti moltissimi scandalizzati perché si vede il film in pigiama...con la pinza nei capelli (perché* i capelli raccolti non sono belli?) ci si fa vedere struccate ..senza la ceretta fatta...
Sono allibita ...ma qualcuno pensa che il rapporto tra due persone che si sono scelte e hanno fatto un progetto di vita debba crollare perché una non gira per casa truccata e vestita da velina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il riferimento alla ceretta non fatta come cosa scandalosa è comprensibile solo se chi la fa non ha mai avuto un pelo...qualunque donna sa che per poter fare la ceretta bisogna avere una lunghezza dei peli che la consenta e non è che nel frattempo una si chiuda in convento ..e non può usare altri metodi ..altrimenti diventa inutile la ceretta..*
Se qualcuno/a pensa che essere viste in queste condizioni faccia crollare il rapporto pensa un ben povero rapporto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






* "!recentemente" hanno inventato macchinette per lo strappo e soprattutto il laser che risolve definitivamente i problema ​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*la tentatrice*

Per quanto riguarda la donna che sta "tentando" Kouros ..non ne sappiamo proprio nulla se non che rispetta le scelte di lui..mi sembra un po' poco per decidere che o mente o è una sfigata o un tappetino...
Del resto se sulla questione posta da Kouros si sono sviluppate tante pagine è perché un argomento apparentemente trito e ritrito, specialmente nel forum, è stato argomentato in modo originale e profondo da Kouros che si è rivelato un uomo intelligente. Dubito che un uomo di tale intelligenza enotiva potrebbe essere intrigato da una sciacquetta...
O meglio potrebbe pure essere..ma non abbiamo elementi per dirlo..


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

> Per quanto riguarda la donna che sta "tentando" Kouros ..non ne sappiamo proprio nulla se non che rispetta le scelte di lui..mi sembra un po' poco per decidere che o mente o è una sfigata o un tappetino...


giusto.

anche se inizialmente anche a me aveva colpito l'unica frase di lei che aveva riportato Kouros "voglio te e non il tuo futuro"..

ma puo' voler dire tante cose.

certo  è che in certi momenti mi sento una bega....questp posto ci permette di cucire e rammendare che è na bellezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	






scherzo ovviamente..è che pensavo a  Madam x e alla mogliera....se ci leggessero..


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*grace*



grace ha detto:


> irma ... benvenuta su questo forum!
> 
> mi piacciono molto i tuoi scritti, ne emerge l'impressione di una donna completa, intelligente, simpatica.
> 
> ...


 
 impara disperata;-)  

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://it.mobango.com/media_details/scodinzola/q9odK0amOVA=/


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> impara disperata;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh grazie, grazie micetta, grazie ne avevo proprio bisogno, sei un'amica!



























dunque, non appena mi rimetto in sesto dall'indigestione corro a comprarmi un reggicalze fucsia e comincio le prove ... allegherò video, così potrete monitorare i progressi ...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*grace*


----------



## Old Fiore (2 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cito Irma perché a questo intervento sono seguiti moltissimi scandalizzati perché si vede il film in pigiama...con la pinza nei capelli (perché* i capelli raccolti non sono belli?) ci si fa vedere struccate ..senza la ceretta fatta...​
> Sono allibita ...ma qualcuno pensa che il rapporto tra due persone che si sono scelte e hanno fatto un progetto di vita debba crollare perché una non gira per casa truccata e vestita da velina?
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao P/R io sono stata la prima a scandalizzarsi e rimango tuttora basita dinanzi al fatto che per molte donne questo modo di mostrarsi rientri nella normalità, addirittura da definirlo come *gli aspetti rassicuranti del legame!!!!*
_Questo non significa dover girare in casa tutta in tiro o vestita da velina ma basta davvero così poco per non sembrare sciatta e dimessa. I  capelli raccolti? Bellissimi, soprattutto se un po’ spettinati…ma un fermaglio al posto della pinza no?!....e che dire di una tuta al posto del pigiama…non è comoda lo stesso?...e la ceretta ogni 20 gg.richiede un così grande sacrificio?Lo shampoo poi…ma bisogna farlo per forza quando c’e’ lui?per l’amor del cielo dovesse capitare quando anche c’e’ lui in casa non è di certo una tragedia ma perché farlo diventare un’abitudine ?_
_Penso che queste piccole accortezze assumono anche un po’il significato di rispetto innanzitutto verso se stesse (chi si cura si ama) e poi verso il proprio uomo che quando “ci ha scelte” per realizzare un progetto di vita insieme non ci ha incontrato di certo in pigiama e bigodini! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old kouros (2 Marzo 2007)

Ciao a tutti,
...non ho avuto modo di leggervi negli ultimi tre giorni... 
peccato...
leggerò tutto domani...  sono appena rientrato e sono stanco. davvero
non mi sarei mai aspettato un tale interessamento ed una varietà di opinioni e consigli e digressioni sul tema... risponderò. con calma.
vi ringrazio indistintamente tutti...
un abbraccio.

PS: ho letto qualcosa random poc'anzi. alcuni di voi mi hanno toccato profondamente con le loro parole. 
a costoro... 
 ...  se domani un brivido si arrampicasse sull'anima...

Forse un mattino andando in un'aria di vetro,​arida, rivolgendomi, vedrò compirsi il miracolo:​il nulla alle mie spalle, il vuoto dietro di me, con un terrore di ubriaco.​​Poi come s'uno schermo, s'accamperanno di gitto​alberi case colli per l'inganno consueto.​Ma sarà troppo tardi; ed io me ne andrò zitto ​tra gli uomini che non si voltano, col mio segreto.​​​MONTALE​​​​​


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ...non ho avuto modo di leggervi negli ultimi tre giorni...
> peccato...
> leggerò tutto domani... sono appena rientrato e sono stanco. davvero
> ...


 

....


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Forse un mattino andando in un'aria di vetro,
> 
> arida, rivolgendomi, vedrò compirsi il miracolo:
> il nulla alle mie spalle, il vuoto dietro di me, con un terrore di ubriaco.​
> ...


oppure potresti, kouros, recitare questi versi, chissà ...


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Giochi ogni giorno con la luce dell'universo.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sottile visitatrice, giungi nel fiore e nell'acqua. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sei più di questa bianca testina che stringo [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]come un grappolo tra le mie mani ogni giorno.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A nessuno rassomigli da che ti amo.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lasciami stenderti tra ghirlande gialle.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chi scrive il tuo nome a lettere di fumo tra le stelle del sud?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ah lascia che ti ricordi come eri allora, quando ancora non esistevi.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Improvvisamente il vento ulula e sbatte la mia finestra chiusa.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il cielo è una rete colma di pesci cupi.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Qui vengono a finire tutti i venti, tutti.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La pioggia si denuda.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Passano fuggendo gli uccelli.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il vento. Il vento.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]lo posso lottare solamente contro la forza degli uomini.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il temporale solleva in turbine foglie oscure[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]e scioglie tutte le barche che iersera s'ancorarono al cielo.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tu sei qui. Ah tu non fuggi.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tu mi risponderai fino all'ultimo grido.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Raggomitolati al mio fianco come se avessi paura.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuttavia qualche volta corse un'ombra strana nei tuoi occhi.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ora, anche ora, piccola, mi rechi caprifogli, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ed hai anche i seni profumati.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mentre il vento triste galoppa uccidendo farfalle[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]io ti amo, e la mia gioia morde la tua bocca di susina.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quanto ti sarà costato abituarti a me,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]alla mia anima sola e selvaggia, al mio nome che tutti allontanano. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Abbiamo visto ardere tante volte l'astro baciandoci [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]gli occhi[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]e sulle nostre, teste ergersi i crepuscoli in ventagli giranti.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Le mie parole piovvero su di te accarezzandoti. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ho amato da tempo il tuo corpo di madreperla soleggiata.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ti credo persino padrona dell'universo.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ti porterò dalle montagne fiori allegri, copihues, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nocciole oscure, e ceste silvestri di baci.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Voglio fare con te[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ciò che la primavera fa con i ciliegi[/FONT]

NERUDA​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*...un po' di realismo*



Fiore ha detto:


> Ciao P/R io sono stata la prima a scandalizzarsi e rimango tuttora basita dinanzi al fatto che per molte donne questo modo di mostrarsi rientri nella normalità, addirittura da definirlo come *gli aspetti rassicuranti del legame!!!!*
> _Questo non significa dover girare in casa tutta in tiro o vestita da velina ma basta davvero così poco per non sembrare sciatta e dimessa. I capelli raccolti? Bellissimi, soprattutto se un po’ spettinati…ma un fermaglio al posto della pinza no?!....e che dire di una tuta al posto del pigiama…non è comoda lo stesso?...e la ceretta ogni 20 gg.richiede un così grande sacrificio?Lo shampoo poi…ma bisogna farlo per forza quando c’e’ lui?per l’amor del cielo dovesse capitare quando anche c’e’ lui in casa non è di certo una tragedia ma perché farlo diventare un’abitudine ?_
> _Penso che queste piccole accortezze assumono anche un po’il significato di rispetto innanzitutto verso se stesse (chi si cura si ama) e poi verso il proprio uomo che quando “ci ha scelte” per realizzare un progetto di vita insieme non ci ha incontrato di certo in pigiama e bigodini!
> 
> ...


..ma tu quanto hai convissuto? 3 giorni?!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Può essere più carino un pigiama di una tuta ...e una pinza di un fermaglio...se puoi fare la ceretta..i peli ci sono è evidente...(comunque la ceretta sacrificio lo richiede ..eccome!!!!..io dicevo sempre che era meglio partorire! Ora ho fatto il laser 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  lo shampoo?!! Mica farà perdere la "poesia"!!!
Mi sembrano veramente cose irrilevanti..ma davvero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quanto ti sarà costato abituarti a me,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]alla mia anima sola e selvaggia, al mio nome che tutti allontanano. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Abbiamo visto ardere tante volte l'astro baciandoci [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]gli occhi[/FONT]
> ...


certo che neruda fa venire voglia di amare. anche ad una apatica sentimentale come me ...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*Costantinos Kavafis – "E se non puoi la vita che desideri"*

E se non puoi la vita che desideri
cerca almeno questo
per quanto sta in te: non sciuparla
nel troppo commercio con la gente
con troppe parole in un viavai frenetico.
Non sciuparla portandola in giro
in balia del quotidiano
gioco balordo degli incontri
e degli inviti,
fino a farne una stucchevole estranea.​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2007)

*bella*




Miciolidia ha detto:


> E se non puoi la vita che desideri
> 
> cerca almeno questo
> per quanto sta in te: non sciuparla
> ...



















































​


----------



## Old Fiore (2 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ma tu quanto hai convissuto? 3 giorni?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma qui nessuno dice che si tratta di cose rilevanti, si parla solo di cattive (forse ) abitudini... e poi ma che importanza ha quanto tempo si convive con una persona?
quello di cercare di essere sempre un po' "presentabile" è un qualcosa che mi viene spontaneo,sono stata abituata così a casa mia e non vedo perche queste mie abitudini dovrebbero cambiare durante una convivenza! dico, a casa mia mi rilasso sul divano in tuta da anni e metto il pigiama solo prima di andare a letto...è così strano?quando faccio la ceretta prendo gia'appuntamento con l'estetista per la volta successiva e puo' succedere che un appuntmento salti non significa che ho le liane alle gambe per mesi!anche a me capita di stare in bigodini dinanzi ad altre persone e ci ridiamo anche su pero' ripeto non ne faccio un'abitudine!
a me non costa nulla tutto cio'....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ma tu quanto hai convissuto? 3 giorni?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stavo giusto dicendolo io P/R, sono tutte CAVOLATE IMMANI! Non è da queste cose che si giudica la femminilità, ANZI!!

bacio!


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2007)

*Qualcuno la conosce?*

Giusto per portare la poesia dall'altra parte del cielo, specie quando non è tutta afflati e voli ....



                                    Quando sarò partita, piangerai

Alta la testa e il viso indifferente,
Riderai forte, riderai sovente;
            Ma la mia voce non soffocherai
            Che in fondo al cor ti suonerà fremente
                       No! la mia voce non la scorderai.

            Quando sarò partita, studierai
Chino sovra i tuoi libri attentamente;
            Ma ti starò dinnanzi sorridente,
            Ed echeggiar nel vuoto core udrai
            Il suon del riso mio, lieto, insistente.
                       Il mio sorriso non lo scorderai.



            Quando sarò partita, ingrasserai;
            Mangerai bene; e pacificamente
            La notte dormirai. Ma, in sogno, ardente
            Sul viso il soffio mio ti sentirai,
            E i baci miei ti renderan demente;
                       Le mie carezze non le scorderai.

            Quando sarò partita, m’amerai;
            Diverrai meco tenero, indulgente.
            M’amerai capricciosa ed insolente,
            Leggiera e senza cuore m’amerai.
            Mi stenderai le braccia avidamente
                       E desolato mi richiamerai!

            Quando sarò partita, piangerai.


(Annie Vivanti)


Fu la giovane e sfortunata amante di Carducci!


----------



## Old grace (3 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fu la giovane e sfortunata amante di Carducci!


bella! la vivanti fu pure sfortunata con carducci, ma ebbe una vita interessantissima *dopo* lui. un augurio che faccio a tutte le amiche del forum.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

*riflettevo...*



grace ha detto:


> bella! la vivanti fu pure sfortunata con carducci, ma ebbe una vita interessantissima *dopo* lui. un augurio che faccio a tutte le amiche del forum.


A volte questa vostra solidarietà fra donne.... fa un pò paura!!


----------



## Old grace (3 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> A volte questa vostra solidarietà fra donne.... fa un pò paura!!


ben vengano la nostra solidarietà e la vostra paura.
tremate, tremate ...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ben vengano la nostra solidarietà e la vostra paura.
> *tremate, tremate* ...


...le streghe son tornate!!!!


----------



## Old grace (3 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ...le streghe son tornate!!!!


esatto. c'è poco da ridere sa?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*cowtrottoboy*



trottolino ha detto:


> ...le streghe son tornate!!!!


 
streghe, befane, supergnocche  o semplicemente * Donne* sempre di genere femminile si tratta...cow boy...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*grace*



grace ha detto:


> esatto. c'è poco da ridere sa?


fallo ridere...che poi ridiamo pure noi


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

Mi sa che questa del cow boy...me la tirano dietro per un pò!!


----------



## Old grace (3 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> streghe, befane, supergnocche o semplicemente *Donne* sempre di genere femminile si tratta...cow boy...


ben scritto, sorella ... 

p.s.   perché cowboy? devo essermi persa qualcosa ...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2007)

Montale, per quato mi riguarda il più grande poeta del 900 italiano, è stato un esmpio di amoreconiugale commoventissimo e profondo...
ma visto che siamo in vena di poesie....

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
ruberò le stelle al cielo
per farne ghirlanda
e il cielo vuoto
non si lamenterà di ciò che ha perso
che la tua bellezza sola
riempirà l'universo

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta 
vuoterò il mare
e tutte le perle verrò a portare
davanti a te
e il mare non piangerà
di questo sgarbo
che onde a mille, e sirene
non hanno l'incanto 
di un solo tuo sguardo

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
solleverò i vulcani 
e il loro fuoco metterò
nelle tue mani, e sarà ghiaccio
per il bruciare delle mie passioni

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
anche le nuvole catturerò
e te le porterò domate
e su te piover dovranno
quando d'estate 
per il caldo non dormi
E se non ti basta
perché il tempo si fermi
fermerò i pianeti in volo
e se non ti basta
vaffanculo

Stefano Benni e ora vado al cinema Ciao.




kouros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ...non ho avuto modo di leggervi negli ultimi tre giorni...
> peccato...
> leggerò tutto domani... sono appena rientrato e sono stanco. davvero
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*leggi qua, paperina grace*



grace ha detto:


> ben scritto, sorella ...
> 
> p.s. perché cowboy? devo essermi persa qualcosa ...


 
http://tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=947&page=41


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

Miiiiii...micia!! nun me dai tregua eh!!


----------



## Old LILA.... (3 Marzo 2007)

_Sei un uomo rispettoso ,hai agito bene e da donna posso solamente consigliarti di cercare quella passione in tua moglie,l'altra ragazza ti attrae perchè è tutta da scoprire,ma se proverai a riscoprire tua moglie magari facendo le cose che facevate da fidanzati(so che la quotidianità dovuta al lavoro e ai figli complica le cose ma almeno provaci),guargandola come la guardavi le prime volte riscoprirete la passione di una volta e sarà ancora più bella perchè adesso alle spalle avete anche tanto amore,se l'altra ti ha detto di accettare il fatto che sei sposato e perchè sa di non poter mai darti quello che sino ad oggi ti ha dato tua moglie,chi ama  un uomo veramente non lo condivide con un'altra donna_


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*lila..ma hai gli occhi psichedelici?*



LILA.... ha detto:


> _Sei un uomo rispettoso ,hai agito bene e da donna posso solamente consigliarti di cercare quella passione in tua moglie,l'altra ragazza ti attrae perchè è tutta da scoprire,ma se proverai a riscoprire tua moglie magari facendo le cose che facevate da fidanzati(so che la quotidianità dovuta al lavoro e ai figli complica le cose ma almeno provaci),guargandola come la guardavi le prime volte riscoprirete la passione di una volta e sarà ancora più bella perchè adesso alle spalle avete anche tanto amore,se l'altra ti ha detto di accettare il fatto che sei sposato e perchè sa di non poter mai darti quello che sino ad oggi ti ha dato tua moglie,chi ama un uomo veramente non lo condivide con un'altra donna_


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Miiiiii...micia!! nun me dai tregua eh!!


 

ma non sei sei stato tu a chiamare il cavallo tre volte?




dai..vieni  qui cowboy...vedo ..vedo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...e mo' petta che te lo dico..devo vedè...


----------



## Old grace (4 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=947&page=41


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


>


carina eh?
ma lasciamolo un pò in pace adesso.. 
che lo stinco di santo deve ancora digerire lo stinco di maiale che è dentro di lui


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> carina eh?
> ma lasciamolo un pò in pace adesso..
> che lo stinco di santo deve ancora digerire lo stinco di maiale che è dentro di lui


Grrrrrrrr...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Digerito tutto grazie!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> _chi ama un uomo veramente non lo condivide con un'altra donna_


Lila condivido in pieno, questo è il mio credo in amore...e non ci rinuncerò mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

Per dimostrarvi che non sono da meno, ci tengo a dare anch'io il mio rilevante contributo.

Montale fa bene all'amole.


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Trotty*



trottolino ha detto:


> Grrrrrrrr......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo sai che mi sei tanto caro come utente, quindi sai che faccio?  Ti lascio il BOY e tolgo il COW.............. va bene così????
Bruja


----------



## Old kouros (5 Marzo 2007)

*hola gente*

Grazie.
comincio così, com'è giusto fare.
Sono entusiasta della partecipazione che questa discussione ha generato... siete stati tutti molto gentili e, ripeto, alcuni di voi hanno saputo toccarmi in particolare.
ho letto praticamente tutti i post... non ho risposto singolarmente... altrimenti avrei dovuto prendere due giorni di ferie... 
i pareri, i consigli, le esperienze sono, come era da aspettarsi, contrastanti e vari, ma mi sembra siano tutti suffragati da sincerità d'intenti e vera partecipazione.

Ora vi chiederete (spero) cos'ho intenzione di fare... e mi sembra corretto dato lavostra accoglienza sul forum mettervi al corrente delle mie decisioni:

Giovedì 08/03 andrò a cena con Lei.
Le spiegherò tutto il mio sentire passando attraverso le difficoltà che provo, l'attrazione, il bisogno di tornare al centro dei pensieri di qualcuno, la volontà di ricominciare a sognare, il desiderio di rimettermi in gioco, la paura di sbagliare nei confronti di me stesso prima che nei confronti di chi da me deve imparare, l'ascoltare la mia passione ed il conseguente  appagato scoprire che ancora esiste qualcuno capace di farmi bollire il sangue sul serio... la ragione ed il suo contrario.
Insomma le parlerò di me come, credo, non ho mai fatto con alcuno negli ultimi due o tre anni...
poi le chiederò di sparire. soprattutto dai miei sogni.
e le spiegherò che lo voglio non per rispetto di mia moglie, non per paura di essere scoperto, non perchè ho voglia di ricostruire un rapporto di coppia con chi mi vive accanto da più di dieci anni...
ma solo perchè ho bisogno di capire sul serio se il mio matrimonio è arrivato al capolinea sul serio... o se ha qualche chance di continuare a viaggiare...
e voglio farlo da solo coinvolgendo nel mio percorso unicamente chi dovrà subire le mie decisioni, senza l'illusione (seppur reale) di un nuovo, opportuno, amore o cos'altro possa essere...
e se è amore, domani, laddove mi troverò a fare i conti con una nuova vita da single... tornerò a cercarla.
un bacio a tutti.
Kouros

PS: il fatto che, per ora, abbia deciso di non tradire non significa che ogni tanto non mi farò un giro su questo forum... siete, ognuno di voi è, persone oneste nei confronti dei propri sentimenti... o almeno così sembrate... ed il confronto con voi è molto stimolante...
a rileggersi presto.
grazie ancora.


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Grazie.
> comincio così, com'è giusto fare.
> Sono entusiasta della partecipazione che questa discussione ha generato... siete stati tutti molto gentili e, ripeto, alcuni di voi hanno saputo toccarmi in particolare.
> ho letto praticamente tutti i post... non ho risposto singolarmente... altrimenti avrei dovuto prendere due giorni di ferie...
> ...


kouros è un'ottima decisione, la migliore. buona fortuna!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (5 Marzo 2007)

*Kouros*

Caro Kouros,
nonostante i tuoi buoni propositi la cena la vedo rischiosa...
In bocca al lupo e facci sapere come è andata.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (5 Marzo 2007)

kouros ha detto:


> Grazie.
> comincio così, com'è giusto fare.
> Sono entusiasta della partecipazione che questa discussione ha generato... siete stati tutti molto gentili e, ripeto, alcuni di voi hanno saputo toccarmi in particolare.
> ho letto praticamente tutti i post... non ho risposto singolarmente... altrimenti avrei dovuto prendere due giorni di ferie...
> ...


 
Kouros, non sai quanto e come ti ripagherà positivamente questa tua scelta, con una punta di invidia vorrei essere stato capace di farla anche io senza gettarmi in questo oceano senza nemmeno un salvagente cui aggrapparmi..... e ora ..... sono davvero un pò stanco di nuotare.... ancora tantissimi in bocca al lupo

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (5 Marzo 2007)

*P.R. e Fiore*



Fiore ha detto:


> Ciao P/R io sono stata la prima a scandalizzarsi e rimango tuttora basita dinanzi al fatto che per molte donne questo modo di mostrarsi rientri nella normalità, addirittura da definirlo come *gli aspetti rassicuranti del legame!!!!*
> _Questo non significa dover girare in casa tutta in tiro o vestita da velina ma basta davvero così poco per non sembrare sciatta e dimessa. I capelli raccolti? Bellissimi, soprattutto se un po’ spettinati…ma un fermaglio al posto della pinza no?!....e che dire di una tuta al posto del pigiama…non è comoda lo stesso?...e la ceretta ogni 20 gg.richiede un così grande sacrificio?Lo shampoo poi…ma bisogna farlo per forza quando c’e’ lui?per l’amor del cielo dovesse capitare quando anche c’e’ lui in casa non è di certo una tragedia ma perché farlo diventare un’abitudine ?_
> _Penso che queste piccole accortezze assumono anche un po’il significato di rispetto innanzitutto verso se stesse (chi si cura si ama) e poi verso il proprio uomo che quando “ci ha scelte” per realizzare un progetto di vita insieme non ci ha incontrato di certo in pigiama e bigodini!
> 
> ...


Proprio vero che l'apparenza inganna, se mi vedeste non pensereste mai che posso esere sciatta. ma c'è sciatto e sciatto. Chi dice che una donna no può essere bella anche senza trucco o col pigiamino rosa? Un conto è il nostro amico che parla della moglie puzzolente...(stupendo, che risate che mi sono fatta)... ma la pinza cosa ha che non va? vogliamo parlare degli uomini, e di cosa fanno davanti al televisore? Tralasciamo che è meglio... poi ho parlato anche del suo calzino bucato e della maglia della salute che di certo non è sexi... 
Ma guarda caso la donna sciatta ha suscitato scandalo, l'uomo no!
Curarsi è un segno di rispoetto per l'altro ma la sera con pigiama e pinza di certo non significa non curarsi. Significa confidenza, significa che si va al di la dell'apparenza, che ci si può lasciare andare... Un tempo gli uomini con la pancia mi facevano schifo. Mio marito era magrissimo, ma una volta messo l'anello al dito la pancia ha iniziato a lievitare. Eppure ho scoperto che la sua pancia mi piace, è rassicurante e...mi fa tanto porco (qundi è eccitante). Certo senza esagerare.
La donna che come si sposa mette su 10 kg di certo non gioca a suo favore perchè se eri magra prima non capisco perchè poi ti devi ingrassare. Ma questo vale anche per i maschietti.... Anche l'uomo che ingrazza, si trascura, trascura la moglie rutta ecc... davanti alla televisione si ricordi che ci sono molti uomini che si fanno la lampada, si curano, si profumano e mostrano il meglio di se per lo meno con le altre, quindi occhio! Che anche alla donna piacciono i bei fighi. 
Un pò di maschilismo in questo forum.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> La donna che come si sposa mette su 10 kg di certo non gioca a suo favore perchè se eri magra prima non capisco perchè poi ti devi ingrassare.  .


Perché le donne dopo i 35 anni, magari con una o piu' gravidenze alle spalle, BIOLOGICAMENTE INGRASSANO. Non dico di 20 chili, ma un aumento ponderale è normalissimo, fa parte di quella NATURALITA' , di quel NORMALE PROCESSO DI MATURAZIONE della persona che si può negare solo se si guarda a stereotipi da pardenti!!! (quelli propugnati da molti media...)

Ma una donna può benissimo avere le 46 o anche la 48 ed essere nel PIENO delle sua femminilità, quella che a 18 - 20 anni non aveva perché non aveva la necessaria maturità mentale.

Non sono assolutamente QUESTI i problemi di una coppia

Personalmente porto la 46 e sono considerata una donna bella e sexy, e non mi sono MAI sentita così attraente!

Un bacio!


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perché le donne dopo i 35 anni, magari con una o piu' gravidenze alle spalle, BIOLOGICAMENTE INGRASSANO. Non dico di 20 chili, ma un aumento ponderale è normalissimo, fa parte di quella NATURALITA' , di quel NORMALE PROCESSO DI MATURAZIONE della persona che si può negare solo se si guarda a stereotipi da pardenti!!! (quelli propugnati da molti media...)
> 
> Ma una donna può benissimo avere le 46 o anche la 48 ed essere nel PIENO delle sua femminilità, quella che a 18 - 20 anni non aveva perché non aveva la necessaria maturità mentale.
> 
> ...


confermo. qualche anno fa portavo la 44, adesso porto la 42 e cuccavo di più quando ero più tonda ... io comunque sono dimagrita naturalmente "invecchiando", sarà stato per amor ...


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

*sciattezza e quotidianità*

aggiungo che quando vivevo con il mio ex in casa ero molto curata... alla *fine* lui non mi ha rinfacciato pure questo? e sottolineo che all'*inizio* invece gli piaceva molto il fatto che fossi curata. ora è sposato con una donna che non bada molto a queste cose (non si trucca, si veste in modo pratico, ecc.). mah ... la realtà è che quando un rapporto finisce, finisce ... io certo non cambierò il mio stile per un uomo


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Marzo 2007)

*giusto giusto...*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Proprio vero che l'apparenza inganna, se mi vedeste non pensereste mai che posso esere sciatta. ma c'è sciatto e sciatto. Chi dice che una donna no può essere bella anche senza trucco o col pigiamino rosa? Un conto è il nostro amico che parla della moglie puzzolente...(stupendo, che risate che mi sono fatta)... ma la pinza cosa ha che non va? vogliamo parlare degli uomini, e di cosa fanno davanti al televisore? Tralasciamo che è meglio... poi ho parlato anche del suo calzino bucato e della maglia della salute che di certo non è sexi...
> Ma guarda caso la donna sciatta ha suscitato scandalo, l'uomo no!
> Curarsi è un segno di rispoetto per l'altro ma la sera con pigiama e pinza di certo non significa non curarsi. Significa confidenza, significa che si va al di la dell'apparenza, che ci si può lasciare andare... Un tempo gli uomini con la pancia mi facevano schifo. Mio marito era magrissimo, ma una volta messo l'anello al dito la pancia ha iniziato a lievitare. Eppure ho scoperto che la sua pancia mi piace, è rassicurante e...mi fa tanto porco (qundi è eccitante). Certo senza esagerare.
> La donna che come si sposa mette su 10 kg di certo non gioca a suo favore perchè se eri magra prima non capisco perchè poi ti devi ingrassare. Ma questo vale anche per i maschietti.... Anche l'uomo che ingrazza, si trascura, trascura la moglie rutta ecc... davanti alla televisione si ricordi che ci sono molti uomini che si fanno la lampada, si curano, si profumano e mostrano il meglio di se per lo meno con le altre, quindi occhio! Che anche alla donna piacciono i bei fighi.
> Un pò di maschilismo in questo forum.


Cosi come la differenza fra una fata e una strega sta in 10 anni di matrimonio,anche l'uomo una volta che trova una che si innamora perde il 70 x 100 di quel fascino latino che lo aveva fatto risaltare agli occhi di quella stessa donna...una delle tante cose che ho imparato sia ascoltando le persone,ma anche guardandomi indietro negli anni e' che l'uomo dovrebbe cercare anche fra mille pensieri,di mantenere intatta quella pazzia mista a voglia di piacere che gli ha permesso di trovare una compagna...i complimenti per le scarpe,aprire la portiera dell'auto,gli sms audaci durante la giornata di lavoro,i bigliettini scritti al mattino appena svegli prima di lasciarla li a dormire nel letto,un fiore(anche rubato non e' che lo si deve per forza donare incartato...),un pensierino fatto improvvisamente...e tante altre cose compresa una mano che scivola dietro la schiena quando si entra in un locale magari accompagnata da una frase sussurrata all'orecchio per dimostrarle che il desiderio e' sempre vivo anche nei momenti piu' impensabili...sono tutte cose che la maggior parte di noi uomini mette in cantina non appena trova quella che giela da fissa(scusate la freddezza ma e' cosi che molti intendono la donna fissa...ricordatevi pero' che fissa non e' sinonimo di fessa...),lo stesso dicasi per molte donne...anche se dal mio punto di vista una donna che inizia a trascurarsi lo fa perche' il compagno glielo permette...a volte penso che sarebbe necessario nascondere il telecomando in casa e proporre una stuzzicante caccia al tesoro...e se lui si mette a cambiare canale coi comandi della tv prendete le forbici per trinciare la carne(state calme...so gia a cosa state pensando...no no) e tagliate il cavo di collegamento elettrico...possibilmente prima pero' scollegate la presa dalla corrente...cosi avrete qualche istante di attenzione,(a meno che non inizi a corrervi dietro per cercare di immobilizzarvi...),per quanto concerne il discorso pigiama e viso struccato penso che sia una cosa soggettiva...e' ovvio che la stessa donna col vestitino attillato e il trucco a posto non possa essere stuzzicante con pigiama e viso struccato...pero' basta poco per ribaltare le cose,una donna tutta sistemata caruccia ecc che pero' ha la stessa carica erotica di un tostapane perde punti anche se gira con un vestito trasparente!Mentre una donna in pigiama e senza trucco deve solo capire una cosa vitale per l'uomo...voi donne vi riscaldate con baci/carezze/parole dolci e aduaci/respiri/e via cosi...per noi nasce tutto da un impatto visivo...se quello che vediamo non ci acchiappa e' inutile...l'unica soluzione se volete sedurre in pigiama e senza trucco e' sfruttare gli altri 4 sensi...spegnete la luce e prendete l'iniziativa sfruttando il tatto,l'udito,l'olfatto e il gusto...P.S. nel caso poi lui non si smuova di pezza,allora minacciate di spaccargli l'xbox360 o la playstation3...fara' tutto quello che desiderate credetemi....come dite?Non ha la xbox360 o la play3?Allora spaccate il decoder digitale,cosi col cavolo che puo' vedersi le partite...non ha nemmeno quella di passione?Ma quest'uomo non ve le ha fatte spaccare?bho


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (5 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perché *le donne dopo i 35 anni, magari con una o piu' gravidenze alle spalle, BIOLOGICAMENTE INGRASSANO*. Non dico di 20 chili, ma un aumento ponderale è normalissimo, fa parte di quella NATURALITA' , di quel NORMALE PROCESSO DI MATURAZIONE della persona che si può negare solo se si guarda a stereotipi da pardenti!!! (quelli propugnati da molti media...)
> 
> Ma una donna può benissimo avere le 46 o anche la 48 ed essere nel PIENO delle sua femminilità, quella che a 18 - 20 anni non aveva perché non aveva la necessaria maturità mentale.
> 
> ...


Che la donna dopo i 35 ingrassi inesorabilmente è un alibi perfetto per non fare una dieta.
Anche io dopo le gravidanze ho preso 20 kg, ma esistono i dietologi proprio  per questo.
Conosco donne che si sono sposate con la 42 per poi arrivare dopo poco alla 48 e che quando io marito si lamenta danno la colpa alla gravidanza e gli danno dell'insensibile. 
Al mare prima erano dee ora sembrano balenotteri arenati, ma se non frega niente a loro figurati a me. Il peggio è per il marito che ha preso una bella sola e se il poverino guarda un bel sedere taglia 42 è pure tacciato da stronzo!
Dico solo che ci dovrebbe essere un pò di coerenza tra il prima ed il dopo. Tutto qui.
Che poi ci siano uomini che amano anche il nuovo aspetto della moglie, questo è un altro discorso. Con i 20 kg addosso e la pancia flaccida io mi facevo schifo, ma mio marito diceva che ero bellissima, quindi... Se sono tornata come prima l'ho fatto per me.

Comunque non capisco perchè ogni cosa si prenda alla lettera senza considerare il discorso globale, questo significa aprire la bocca e dargli fiato. Se con la 46 sei ben proporzionata e ti senti bene, dov'è il problema? Perchè ti senti chiamata in causa? Ho detto forse che si deve avere per forza la 42?


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (5 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Cosi come la differenza fra una fata e una strega sta in 10 anni di matrimonio,anche l'uomo una volta che trova una che si innamora perde il 70 x 100 di quel fascino latino che lo aveva fatto risaltare agli occhi di quella stessa donna...una delle tante cose che ho imparato sia ascoltando le persone,ma anche guardandomi indietro negli anni e' che l'uomo dovrebbe cercare anche fra mille pensieri,di mantenere intatta quella pazzia mista a voglia di piacere che gli ha permesso di trovare una compagna...i complimenti per le scarpe,aprire la portiera dell'auto,gli sms audaci durante la giornata di lavoro,i bigliettini scritti al mattino appena svegli prima di lasciarla li a dormire nel letto,un fiore(anche rubato non e' che lo si deve per forza donare incartato...),un pensierino fatto improvvisamente...e tante altre cose compresa una mano che scivola dietro la schiena quando si entra in un locale magari accompagnata da una frase sussurrata all'orecchio per dimostrarle che il desiderio e' sempre vivo anche nei momenti piu' impensabili...sono tutte cose che la maggior parte di noi uomini mette in cantina non appena trova quella che giela da fissa(scusate la freddezza ma e' cosi che molti intendono la donna fissa...ricordatevi pero' che fissa non e' sinonimo di fessa...),lo stesso dicasi per molte donne...anche se dal mio punto di vista una donna che inizia a trascurarsi lo fa perche' il compagno glielo permette...a volte penso che sarebbe necessario nascondere il telecomando in casa e proporre una stuzzicante caccia al tesoro...e se lui si mette a cambiare canale coi comandi della tv prendete le forbici per trinciare la carne(state calme...so gia a cosa state pensando...no no) e tagliate il cavo di collegamento elettrico...possibilmente prima pero' scollegate la presa dalla corrente...cosi avrete qualche istante di attenzione,(a meno che non inizi a corrervi dietro per cercare di immobilizzarvi...),per quanto concerne il discorso pigiama e viso struccato penso che sia una cosa soggettiva...e' ovvio che la stessa donna col vestitino attillato e il trucco a posto non possa essere stuzzicante con pigiama e viso struccato...pero' basta poco per ribaltare le cose,una donna tutta sistemata caruccia ecc che pero' ha la stessa carica erotica di un tostapane perde punti anche se gira con un vestito trasparente!Mentre una donna in pigiama e senza trucco deve solo capire una cosa vitale per l'uomo...voi donne vi riscaldate con baci/carezze/parole dolci e aduaci/respiri/e via cosi...per noi nasce tutto da un impatto visivo...se quello che vediamo non ci acchiappa e' inutile...l'unica soluzione se volete sedurre in pigiama e senza trucco e' sfruttare gli altri 4 sensi...spegnete la luce e prendete l'iniziativa sfruttando il tatto,l'udito,l'olfatto e il gusto...P.S. nel caso poi lui non si smuova di pezza,allora minacciate di spaccargli l'xbox360 o la playstation3...fara' tutto quello che desiderate credetemi....come dite?Non ha la xbox360 o la play3?Allora spaccate il decoder digitale,cosi col cavolo che puo' vedersi le partite...non ha nemmeno quella di passione?Ma quest'uomo non ve le ha fatte spaccare?bho


Ho resistito a non fare sky per anni sapendo che il mio matrimonio sarebbe stato messo a dura prova, ma poi ho ceduto perchè doveva essere "per i bambini", sì mi ha fregata per bene. Ora si fa solo se su sky non c'è niente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La play station me la voleva regalare a Natale "perchè a me piace tanto" ed io ho detto no grazie. Ma probabilmente il prossimo anno non mi chiederà neinte "e mi farà la sorpresa". Di telecomandi gliene ho rotto uno, poi è toccato pure ricomprarlo... Ora ne abbiamo tre e puntualmente ogni sera ce da fare la caccia al tesoro perchè non se ne trova neppure uno, ma perchè non se lo lega al collo?
Prima quando ti vedeva vestita sexi e semi nuda diceva wow! Ora ti dice "Ma così non prendi freddo?", e poi se la moglie si fa l'amante virtuale è una stronza!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (5 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> aggiungo che quando vivevo con il mio ex in casa ero molto curata... alla *fine* lui non mi ha rinfacciato pure questo? e sottolineo che all'*inizio* invece gli piaceva molto il fatto che fossi curata. ora è sposato con una donna che non bada molto a queste cose (non si trucca, si veste in modo pratico, ecc.). mah ... la realtà è che quando un rapporto finisce, finisce ... io certo non cambierò il mio stile per un uomo


Giustissimo!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Marzo 2007)

Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco perchè ogni cosa si prenda alla lettera senza considerare il discorso globale, questo significa aprire la bocca e dargli fiato. Se con la 46 sei ben proporzionata e ti senti bene, dov'è il problema? Perchè ti senti chiamata in causa? Ho detto forse che si deve avere per forza la 42?


Nessuno qui si sente chiamato in causa,  è solo che qualsiasi MEDICO ti confermerebbe quanto ti sto dicendo, il metabolismo negli anni rallenta, il livello ormonale varia, aumenta il testosterone,  il corpo prende un altra conformazione, lo so perché ho letto parecchio sull'argomento. Parliamo di QUALCHE chilo, non di 20 chili, ovviamente.
Vuoi metterti a dieta per te stessa? Liberissima.
Mi sento altrettanto libera di non cedere al diktat dei media, e di sentirmi bene e bella comunque senza per questo essere tacciata di essere una donna SCIATTA che offre al marito sul piatto d'argento un motivo di divorzio. E lungi da me arrabbiarsi se guarda un sedere fosse pure taglia 38 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Anch'io li guardo i bei ragazzi!

Bacio!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Marzo 2007)

*suggerimenti*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Ho resistito a non fare sky per anni sapendo che il mio matrimonio sarebbe stato messo a dura prova, ma poi ho ceduto perchè doveva essere "per i bambini", sì mi ha fregata per bene. Ora si fa solo se su sky non c'è niente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUAHUAUHAAHUAUHAHUAUHAUH  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,a te piace la play esatto?Perfetto...o te la fai regalare o te la compri (perche' ci sono cose che non si possono comprare ma per tutto c'e' la mastercard...quello sua ovviamente),cosi quando lui ha lo stimolo del fatto igenico(cosi viene definito su di un libro comico il desiderio dell'uomo di accoppiarsi con la propria donna...) tu gli dici adesso no perche' sto finendo il livello x del gioco x,almeno per un attima capira' cosa vuol dire quando hai tu gli ormoni che fanno la lambada e lui invece e' ipnotizzato di fronte alla finale di champions league!Ha paura che prendi freddo quando vesti leggera?Digli di non preoccuparsi,che esci con le amiche e di sicuro qualche fustaccio che ti vuole scaldare lo trovi...3 telecomandi?ottimo...il primo lo nascondi dentro la cesta dei panni sporchi(puoi metterci qualsiasi cosa tanto si sa che l'uomo non sa nemmeno dell'esistenza di un tale oggetto...e' per questo che semina i suoi panni dappertutto...crede che ci sia una sorta di stargate che trasferisca i suoi vestiti zozzi e puzzolenti dal pavimento all'armadio,lavati e stirati e anche piegati!)un telecomando lo metti in bella vista sul pavimento magari vicino a un capo intimo(calze/reggiseno ecc...)ma senza le batterie...l'ultimo glielo fai trovare bello bello sul letto,ma anche questo senza batterie,quelle te le nascondi addosso sotto un bel vestitino o un accappatoio(ovviamente sotto l'accappatoio avrai le batterie...scariche!),a questo punto se ti salta addosso cercando di mimare quello che fanno gli animali sui documentari di sky e' bene...se invece prende il portafoglio si veste ed esce per comprare le batterie...bhe'...nell'attesa puoi sempre chiamare un tecnico di sky asserendo a un fantomatico problema di telecomandi,d'altra parte questo benedetto sky e' per i bambini no?Vogliamo che funzioni alla perfezione si o no?Ecco...chiama il tecnico e specifica al telefono che vuoi una persona prestante...chissa' che oltre al dilettevole non si rimedi anche l'utile...abbonamento a sky gratuito vita natural durante!P.S. altro esempio del perche' ogni qualvolta leggo di persone sposate che hanno ste situazioni mi riprometto di non sposarmi mai!In fondo si puo' giocare anche all'addio al nubilato recitando la parte dello spogliarellista piuttosto che il banale dottore e infermiera senza per questo essere sposati no?Fra l'altro io preferivo l'allegro chirurgo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   l'osso a y era troppo bastardo!


----------



## Old Irmaladolce (5 Marzo 2007)

Carina, veramente carina! Ma sposarsi vale la pena credimi, nel bene e nel male se sposi una persona che ami vale la pena.
Il problema di tanti qui è che vedono tutto bianco o nero, ma la vita è a colori, il percorso è lungo e pieno di insidie, il segreto è arrivare alla fine, insieme per mano, con figli e nipoti intorno.
Quando un giorno si arriva a quel punto credo che eventuali  tradimenti li ricordi con tenerezza, come una trasgressione che non ha intaccato il rapporto, vedi la tua storia in modo globale e ridi di tutte le incertezze, le insicurezze, le paranoie....
Alla fine restano le cose autentiche.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Marzo 2007)

*zio si...*



Irmaladolce ha detto:


> Carina, veramente carina! Ma sposarsi vale la pena credimi, nel bene e nel male se sposi una persona che ami vale la pena.
> Il problema di tanti qui è che vedono tutto bianco o nero, ma la vita è a colori, il percorso è lungo e pieno di insidie, il segreto è arrivare alla fine, insieme per mano, con figli e nipoti intorno.
> Quando un giorno si arriva a quel punto credo che eventuali  tradimenti li ricordi con tenerezza, come una trasgressione che non ha intaccato il rapporto, vedi la tua storia in modo globale e ridi di tutte le incertezze, le insicurezze, le paranoie....
> Alla fine restano le cose autentiche.


Si e' bello senza dubbio avere una famiglia...ma io preferisco essere al massimo zio...so che essere papa' da delle sensazioni uniche...ma per certi verso io lo sono per mio nipote...purtroppo ne ho viste parecchie di cose con mia mamma che ha tirato su dopo di me mio frattelo e questo nipotino...senza contare le mie sorelle...io forse metto troppo in primo piano il fattore complicita'/fisicita' nel rapporto di coppia,ma gia m'immagino la scena...io che ritorno a casa dal lavoro con una voglia matta...e mi devo trattenere perche' il piccolo/a ha la febbre e vuole la mamma vicina...oppure non poter fare rumore mentre si fa l'amore perche' se no il bimbo si sveglia...poi essere padre richiede oltre che lo sforzo affettivo anche quello economico...e vista la mia posizione almeno in questo momento mi arrampicherei sugli specchi...cosa che secondo me e' sbagliata...mi e' bastato vedere quello che combino' mia sorella che e' stata ragazza madre...e anche un altra ragazza che conoscevo...mettere al mondo uno o piu' figli non e' un gioco...due persone possono volersi bene immensamente,ma non si puo' mangiare l'amore ne coprircisi dal freddo...per una famiglia ci vogliono una casa adeguata e le spalle coperte economicamente,altrimenti e' come giocare alla roulette coi soldi della benzina....Purtroppo la vita costa...due cuori e una capanna si poteva fare tempo fa...adesso no!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*mi farebbe piacere*

...sarei lieta di sapere come sta Kouros


----------

